# The "CrossFit Culture" is a bunch of DORKS!!!



## Etype (Feb 21, 2012)

My goal is to make this thread a sticky. As a disclaimer, I do CrossFit. I do a Westside Conjugate/CrossFit that suits my needs, and I have a helluva lot of fun with it. My problem is, the whole CrossFit brand, people who subscribe to it, and all their little quirks- are gay.

On the CrossFit Discussion Board today I saw people talking about "functional" exercises-
-Rowing was one of them, I guess it is if I ever have to paddle my dhingy with fixed oars to shore from my pirate ship. A zodiac doesn't have oars, it has paddles- so rowing is not functional to me, or most other people for that matter.
-Thrusters, burpees, and kettlebell swings were agreed upon to fit the bill of "functional".
-Sprinting was suggested, but was also discounted as being, "not total body." Well, I thought we had a winner, apparently not.

See, you stand to learn a lot over that one weekend it takes to become a "coach". Mix that $1,000 you spent on your weekend cert with a pair of $200 oly shoes, $60 board shorts, and a $45 CrossFit shirt (all purchased from www.roguefitness.com) and you've just shaved 0 seconds off of your coolest looking Fran as a certified level 1- and for under $1,500. Get some.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 21, 2012)

Dude...  are you melting down, or do you just have the ass?  I hope you just got the ass.   although I agree about the rabid koolaid drinking certified crossfitters...  they're weirder than Frank S.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Feb 21, 2012)

“Adapt what is useful, reject what is useless, and add what is specifically your own.” 

Ignore the kool aid babble brother!


----------



## Etype (Feb 21, 2012)

Another cool thing about the CF Discussion board, most dudes post their stats so you can see their absolute lack of credibility.  You can usually find someone on there with something like "M/5'7"/220#/225# Squat/135# Press/255# deadlift", giving his advice on both weight loss and strength training in the same post- EPIC!!!

Troll R3 and leave might do me in- too much time with the kids while the wife is at work, too much roaming these intranets.


----------



## QC (Feb 21, 2012)

Im going to light some incense now and have a chamomile tea.


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## tmroun01 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## dknob (Feb 21, 2012)

ok ok . I agree the cult of it is getting gay or has been.. idk which.

But the community is not. I met a lot of great people at my gym, including a former 1/75 squad leader who is one of my best buds now. Not to mention countless other friends.


----------



## dknob (Feb 21, 2012)

tmroun01 said:


> video


 
watched this earlier.
so funny.

I'm the same way when it comes to Camille Leblanc.


----------



## Etype (Feb 27, 2012)

That video was classic, it summed up what I was saying perfectly.  "I'm going to do a WOD of snatches in the box."- only crossfit.


----------



## Uncle Petey (Mar 5, 2012)

There are some serious nerds with the Crossfit Brand, but RKC, and others have them as well. Every system in fact, Mikes Boyle's acolytes,etc.


----------



## Locksteady (Mar 6, 2012)

Crossfit:  The self-righteous, cultishly-marketed result of the modern 'fitness' world's discovery of what gymnasts, martial artists, and athletes of many stripes have been practicing for centuries.


----------



## Uncle Petey (Mar 6, 2012)

That may be so, but who has been successful in marketing those skill-sets to the mass's?  So far......Crossfit.


----------



## Locksteady (Mar 6, 2012)

Uncle Petey said:


> That may be so, but who has been successful in marketing those skill-sets to the mass's? So far......Crossfit.


 
The OP's message is the clear result of that marketing.  Where were you going with this?

edit: reposted for quoting errors.


----------



## Etype (Mar 6, 2012)

Uncle Petey said:


> That may be so, but who has been successful in marketing those skill-sets to the mass's? So far......Crossfit.


That's not being disputed.


----------



## Uncle Petey (Mar 6, 2012)

Crossfit gym members (people who've been at it for awhile) have exposure to Olympic Lifting, Kettlebells, Power Lifting, Basic or beginner Gymnastics and Track=Sprint work.  People know who Louie Simmons, Mike Burgener, Mark Rippitoe, Jim Wendler, etc are.  Things that we're fringish in the world of fitness for the mass's is now common knowledge. 

For the folks that knew these thing ten years ago,  the trainers that have been doing this stuff great on you.  But a lot of the hatred of Crossfit, that I've seen sounds like envy from competing systems.   Yes its fadish and it has a lot of nerds to it, or huge claims about elite-ness, but done properly its a great system.


----------



## Swede (Nov 29, 2012)

Finally!... a judicious thread about Cross Fit. 
I am late in the thread I know. It is because you guys export trends to us and it takes a while to before it gets foothold.
(The Zumba you could have put an export ban on!)

The Subjective
I you want to know, CF is getting big fashion here in Sweden. Every ordinary gym at the corner has an area for Cross Fit.
Without exceptions, all my SF comrades trains CF. And they have copied your style with the CF oakley glasses, the T-shirt
with the "sweat leaves.. bla bla" , putting up their numbers. Going to US to be a level this or that. Of what? Ordinary :wall: training.
It is all so ridiculous. Summary,
I totally agree with the initiator of this thread.

The unknown facts
Cross Fit excersices your _existing_ muscles. 
Functional? Not for the masses that now are training Cross Fit. What is functional with a kettle bell for an office guy?
Nevertheless "Thor" Petey has a point.

So please let me know before exporting the next "new" big thing in training.

I might work for that embargo.


----------



## JBS (Nov 29, 2012)

I did CrossFit for about a year and lost about 20 lbs of muscle (and some fat) got really good at recovering between exercises, lowered my resting heart rate from 65 to 55, and can hand walk like never before.  I met some good people, but my issue is the nearly $200 per month price tag in my area, plus in order to get good at being a crossfitter, the body is going to drop or gain weight (depending on your starting condition) in order to simply become more efficient at doing work.  For me, that meant dumping some mass, and I've been ok with that until about the middle of this year.  But I'm now taking time off to bulk back up.

The lingo and microculture is a bit annoying, but I'm such an antisocial person with a perpetually angry expression I seldom get caught up in conversations other than MMA or ju jitsu topics.  Otherwise I'm out of there.


----------



## Swede (Nov 30, 2012)

JBS said:


> I did CrossFit for about a year and lost about 20 lbs of muscle (and some fat) got really good at recovering between exercises, lowered my resting heart rate from 65 to 55, and can hand walk like never before. I met some good people, but my issue is the nearly $200 per month price tag in my area, plus in order to get good at being a crossfitter, the body is going to drop or gain weight (depending on your starting condition) in order to simply become more efficient at doing work. For me, that meant dumping some mass, and I've been ok with that until about the middle of this year. But I'm now taking time off to bulk back up.
> 
> The lingo and microculture is a bit annoying, but I'm such an antisocial person with a perpetually angry expression I seldom get caught up in conversations other than MMA or ju jitsu topics. Otherwise I'm out of there.


 
"I'm such an antisocial person with a perpetually angry expression"
You make that sound like something bad...

But of course, your comment is correct as also that any training with such a high intensity as CF would have similar effect on a bubbly shape or existing muscles.
I took the subject to its extension and the fact that "Cross Fit excersices your _existing_ muscle" has a point of departure that you already are more than a fit person.

It is the package that is ridiculous to me and that is because i generally do not like what most people like. -What good am I, if I am like all the rest?
I see CF and trends as a placebo thing for the same training that as been done for decades. The more expensive placebo " but my issue is the nearly $200 per month
price tag in my area", the better placebo...

This thread was supposed to be fun and ironic. And now I am involved in semantics about training. I do not answer more to this.

Even so I respect your effort Leatherneck!!


----------



## Teufel (Dec 4, 2012)

I will crush you?


----------



## Loki (Dec 23, 2012)

It's pretty metro-sexual group, but the work out and effects are excellent. The marketing and business plan is awesome... There are some really whacked out personalities that have the polar magnetic effect for me. I toss and turn whether to get involved in the thing. I still gotta admit the results are excellent. The on line workouts rock!  I think this also some marketing, fad and group identity associated with it that drives some folks away.  As well drive many more folks to it.  Modern American people are looking for a sterile controlled predictable struggle / thing with a group / tribal identity.  The product is genesis. I'm a fat fuck so my motivation is slipping away and my "give a shit" meter is on empty. It's kind of like tattoos for me. All these bitches and weak kneed jerk offs are getting covered with them. Contractor fat loser tough guy with insecurity problems with something to prove shit. Same crowd of morons... I think lifting weights in my back yard in the snow, ruck marching once a week and bike riding is my thing.  Along with good cigars, good scotch, good dark beer and fucked up anti-social perspective.


----------



## PACMan (Dec 24, 2012)

I only got into CF to break the monotony of being in an overcrowded gym for past an hour. Plus nothing beats a quick smoke check. The pricing for these CF gyms are nothing short of ridiculous and will never pay up, especially when I can find all of it online.


----------



## Loki (Dec 24, 2012)

Teufel said:


> I will crush you?


A man has to know his limitations, I'm good bro... Can't smoke me, I'll quit!


----------



## PACMan (Dec 24, 2012)

IMTT said:


> A man has to know his limitations, I'm good bro... Can't smoke me, I'll quit!


 

Confucious say, "how does one know his/her limits, if one does not push those limits?"


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't consider the CF culture any more odd than the bros who go to the gym and stare at themselves in the mirror for hours on end and do some of the dumbest shit I've ever seen in a gym.


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 24, 2012)

Different strokes for different folks. If it gets people off the couch and motivated, more power to them.

My only problem is the price you pay for access. This one gym in my area charges $205/month for unlimited access or $135/month for 2 visits a week, but they're only ever really open during the class/group WODs, and on their time. I just want an open gym + all access kind of deal, and the autonomy to do my own thing when I want to. Realistically I don't expect anyone else to be training for my goals, nor would I have them alter their curriculum to.

I'd rather go pay 1/6th the price at another gym to use it during any other of the 10 hours of the day, even if it is half the equipment.

But that is just my area. Crossfit isn't that big around here yet or maybe there are competing gyms, so they don't really have the luxury or enough members to have an open gym/staff around 12-14 hours a day.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 24, 2012)

Damn!  My gym charges 300$.....for a whole year


----------



## CDG (Dec 24, 2012)

There are few CrossFit gyms that are actually worth the money they charge.  The "industry standard" has been set now though, so anyone with a weekend certificate can charge someone $150-$300 a month for "world-class training". The certs aren't "pay to play" anymore, but the test, and I use that term loosely, doesn't exactly do much to cull the herd.


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 24, 2012)

CDG said:


> There are few CrossFit gyms that are actually worth the money they charge. The "industry standard" has been set now though, so anyone with a weekend certificate can charge someone $150-$300 a month for "world-class training". The certs aren't "pay to play" anymore, but the test, and I use that term loosely, doesn't exactly do much to cull the herd.


 
Lets start our own fitness craze with a VA business loan. We will charge $1000 a certification, while offering multiple levels of certifications. The memberships prices will be atrocious, but the name will sell to those who are unfamiliar with the concept. The staff will be paid hourly, but to yield high gains, we will minimize the amount of hours we are open. This will cut down on maintenance cost, and equipment repair.

We'll send Etype to the Crossfit games 2013 to make a name for us, then set up shop in a well populated area, and branch out from there.

Winning the hearts and minds. Hopefully wallets too.

Win-win.

Edit: I googled how some of their pay works, and it seems every gym is different. A lot offer reduced/free memberships in lieu of pay.


----------



## Loki (Dec 24, 2012)

PACMan said:


> Confucious say, "how does one know his/her limits, if one does not push those limits?"


Exactly, that's the point... When you're 52, bounced around a little you kind of got a grip on it.


----------



## PACMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hillclimb said:


> Lets start our own fitness craze with a VA business loan. We will charge $1000 a certification, while offering multiple levels of certifications. The memberships prices will be atrocious, but the name will sell to those who are unfamiliar with the concept. The staff will be paid hourly, but to yield high gains, we will minimize the amount of hours we are open. This will cut down on maintenance cost, and equipment repair.
> 
> We'll send Etype to the Crossfit games 2013 to make a name for us, then set up shop in a well populated area, and branch out from there.
> 
> ...


 

Seems legit, but I'm not taking free membership as a form of payment.


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 26, 2012)

You'll get flowers if you deserve them.


----------



## CDG (Dec 26, 2012)

PACMan said:


> Seems legit, but I'm not taking free membership as a form of payment.


 
I have never heard of a gym only compensating trainers with free memberships.  I have worked at 4 CF gyms and every single has paid me per class as well as giving me a free membership.


----------



## NCTuskie (Jan 3, 2013)

I did Crossfit on my own for about 6 months before I joined a box. I did the box thing for a year. While I got good at CF type stuff, it did nothing to really improve my PFT times... I still had to work on my running, push-ups, pull-ups, etc before PFT/PRT time came around. Only improvement I saw was with my performance on my civilian job (firefighter), and PT with my reserve unit (we do a lot of Crossfit style workouts for PT).

Anyway, the price tag got to be too much $95/month for unlimited access,plus the $55.00/month for the Y just to have pool access. After a year I realized the mon I spent in dues could have set me up with a nice garage gym. I also got sick of Crossfitters really quickly. I grew up in a religious cult (I'm free of now), and being in a box seemed eerily familiar. So I let that s*** go. 

I still do WODs regularly, but otherwise I focus on where I lack physically to meet my fitness goals.


----------



## NCTuskie (Jan 3, 2013)

Plus I got tired of going around with this same discussion,
Me- "kipping pull-ups aren't pull-ups"
CF'er- "says who?"
Me- "My PFT coordinator"


----------



## goon175 (Jan 3, 2013)

> it did nothing to really improve my PFT times...


 
Not calling you a liar or anything, I just find that hard to believe.



> Me- "kipping pull-ups aren't pull-ups"


 
A kipping pull-up is a pull up just like a wide arm pull-up, palms in, palms out, a jumping pull up, dead hang, etc.

That's like saying your not swimming unless you are doing the back stroke. 

Just because only one form of a pull-up is used for a PT test, doesn't mean that other forms are still not pull-ups. All it means is you have to be good at that kind of pull-up for your PT test.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 3, 2013)

> While I got good at CF type stuff


 
So you got good at everything? Since Crossfit is based on non-specificity, I don't see how your PFT scores didn't improve, since Crossfit "stuff" encompasses running, push-ups, sit-ups, pull-ups etc. 



> but otherwise I focus on where I lack physically to meet my fitness goals.


 
Focusing on what you are not good at is one of the main tenants of Crossfit...


----------



## Teufel (Jan 3, 2013)

goon175 said:


> So you got good at everything? Since Crossfit is based on non-specificity, I don't see how your PFT scores didn't improve, since Crossfit "stuff" encompasses running, push-ups, sit-ups, pull-ups etc.
> 
> Focusing on what you are not good at is one of the main tenants of Crossfit...


 
To be fair, I have found it difficult to improve my PFT score without focusing entirely too much on running.  Most fit guys max out the pull ups and situps but in my experience a 18 minute three mile can be a challenge for a healthy, 200 lb, beer fueled freedom fighter.  I usually range from 19 to 20 minutes and that's good enough for me.  The amount of running it would take to drop that down generally leans me out too much and I start losing strength.  I can see how a traditional crossfit program wouldn't improve that run time.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, I dislike the community most of all. The only thing that I dislike more are the business practices of it's owner, and I didn't think I could dislike anything more than that entire "community" of d-bags. The high sock wearing, sweat band having, frat-boy type that permeate that place make me want to rage.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 3, 2013)

> To be fair, I have found it difficult to improve my PFT score without focusing entirely too much on running. Most fit guys max out the pull ups and situps but in my experience a 18 minute three mile can be a challenge for a healthy, 200 lb, beer fueled freedom fighter. I usually range from 19 to 20 minutes and that's good enough for me. The amount of running it would take to drop that down generally leans me out too much and I start losing strength. I can see how a traditional crossfit program wouldn't improve that run time.


 
I can believe that all day long. To get a 3 mile time under 18 mins requires a great amount of training specifically focused on running. Outside of some very rare specimens of the human physique, most guys are going to sacrifice in other areas to get under 18 mins.


----------



## digrar (Jan 3, 2013)

You've got to hope that this was unsupervised...


----------



## Teufel (Jan 4, 2013)

goon175 said:


> I can believe that all day long. To get a 3 mile time under 18 mins requires a great amount of training specifically focused on running. Outside of some very rare specimens of the human physique, most guys are going to sacrifice in other areas to get under 18 mins.


 
I think that's what that one dude was saying about crossfit not helping his PFT.  Maxing the Army PFT can be challenging but not overly difficult.  At least from what I remember from airborne school.  I can suck it up for two miles.  Three miles at at six minute mile pace...that gets harder.  Also, our max doesn't change with age.  Which sucks as I get older.  The points per event never change so a 300 point maximum PFT is always going to be 20 pullups, 100 situps (crunches) in a minute and an 18:00 three mile regardless of your age.  The amount of points to make a 1st Class PFT will decrease as you age but honestly if you are only scoring a 225 1st Class PFT you need to re-evaluate your training plan and probably your profession.  I've done PFTs still smelling like the marathon beer fest I endured the night prior and still scored in the 250s.  That's some real crossfit!  See how I did that?  I crossed tequila, beer and circuit training (the PFT) to create the ultimate freedom fighter training plan.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 4, 2013)

digrar said:


> You've got to hope that this was unsupervised...


It looks goofy, but what they're doing is actually an old strongman lift called the "Continental clean & jerk".  What you're supposed to do, however, is rest the weight on your belt or gut before getting it to the rack position, and then jerk or press it.  These guys have neither belts nor guts so its kinda difficult.  But regardless, its a legit lift.  Kinda strange for a box though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clean_and_jerk#Variants


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 4, 2013)

Teufel said:


> I've done PFTs still smelling like the marathon beer fest I endured the night prior and still scored in the 250s. That's some real crossfit! See how I did that? I crossed tequila, beer and circuit training (the PFT) to create the ultimate freedom fighter training plan.


 
Sir, thats the only way I do PFT's.  I like your style.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 4, 2013)

Aaaaaand it's videos like that...that make CF look ridiculous to other people.


----------



## CDG (Jan 4, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Aaaaaand it's videos like that...that make CF look ridiculous to other people.





digrar said:


> You've got to hope that this was unsupervised...


 
Not really. I have my fair share of negative things to say about CF as a business and a community, but I don't see how the video makes them look bad. As was already stated, they were performing a strongman movement. Strongman work has a lot of technique that is deemed "unsafe" outside of that circle. Atlas stones require an intentionally rounded back on the initial lift off the ground, for example. They were people who were obviously fairly new to the movement and didn't have the strongman body type that allows more fluidity through the turnover on the clean. Many were failing on the press as well. A press (yes, I realize it was not a strict press, but in SM a press refers to getting the bar overhead) with a thick bar like that, or an axle, is dramatically different from a press with a normal barbell.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 4, 2013)

:wall:  at the one girl trying to clean the bar with a staggered grip. When the mechanics start to break down, that's when a trainer or coach should have stepped up and said, "you need to work with PVC piping, or go lighter." 

Any community will have extremes on both ends of the spectrum. Its just more than often, this side is the one that shows its face first.

Whatever happened with that group that said they were going to follow CFE as RX'd, never run more than 13.1 miles, and do that badwater/ultra run?


----------



## Teufel (Jan 4, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Well, I dislike the community most of all. The only thing that I dislike more are the business practices of it's owner, and I didn't think I could dislike anything more than that entire "community" of d-bags. The high sock wearing, sweat band having, frat-boy type that permeate that place make me want to rage.



Don't lie amlove, I know you are rocking one of these tattoos...


----------



## Teufel (Jan 4, 2013)

Man I opened up a can of worms on this one...


----------



## Teufel (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't worry amlove, I took a picture of myself in the mirror so you wouldn't feel so bad.  Don't be jealous!


----------



## digrar (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't think any of them were in any condition to be doing strong man type lifts with the weights they were attempting to lift.


----------



## CDG (Jan 4, 2013)

digrar said:


> I don't think any of them were in any condition to be doing strong man type lifts with the weights they were attempting to lift.


 
Based on what?  I am not trying to be snarky here, I am genuinely curious as to what you saw that makes you think they weren't in any condition to be doing what they were doing.


----------



## CDG (Jan 4, 2013)

Hillclimb said:


> :wall: at the one girl trying to clean the bar with a staggered grip.


 
It's how you do a continental clean.  They were all doing it with a staggered grip.


----------



## digrar (Jan 5, 2013)

None of them appeared to be in very good positions to be lifting the weights they were lifting, few had control of what was going on, none of that screams safe activity to me. When you see a strong man struggling with those lifts you know he's at least got fair bit of strength and conditioning to be doing what he's doing. Most of them looked like it was their first time and were lifting probably twice as much as what they should have been.


----------



## CDG (Jan 5, 2013)

digrar said:


> None of them appeared to be in very good positions to be lifting the weights they were lifting, few had control of what was going on, none of that screams safe activity to me. When you see a strong man struggling with those lifts you know he's at least got fair bit of strength and conditioning to be doing what he's doing. Most of them looked like it was their first time and were lifting probably twice as much as what they should have been.


 
They were all attempting maximal lifts.  Form breakdown is a natural byproduct of attempting to lift a one rep max, particularly in a lift as segmented as the continental clean and press.  I agree that they had form flaws, but I disagree that they were lifting "twice as much" as they should have been.  I would be interested to see videos of many of the critics of this video in their workout routines and see how many flaws in their form could be picked out.


----------



## CDG (Jan 5, 2013)

VMike101st said:


> Stuff like that was one of the main reasons I got turn off by CF...I did nothing but CF for 6 months last year until I started to see bunch of retards like the video ^^ shown above and other bunch of Fat bodies that will do one excercise and then look at you for the rest of the WOD.


 
How are they retards?  I suppose you do everything perfectly the 1st time and have never had anything but perfect form when learning new lifts.


----------



## VMike101st (Jan 5, 2013)

No my friend I'm not referring as to they are retards because of what they are doing. Im saying this because they clearly didn't take the proper safety measures/proper training to conduct this type of lift. No lifting belt, no spotter no nothing just encouragement from people who don't now what they are doing. I think they would've done a regular clean and jerk w/a regular barbell and get more out of it than doing what was presented on the video. Plus the work on perfecting form which is essential when doing O-lifts. I agree that the 1rm lift you're going to give out form but i just think this video was more of "look how much I can lift dude" than "I actually want to get something out of it without breaking my back". CDG you're right I didn't as a mess up my back multiple times when I first started messing w/ weights I would agree that that has happen to everybody at some point. The diference is identifying a weakness as soon as possible and working towards making that weakness an advantage. To make this clear I'm no fitness guru this is just my .02...


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 5, 2013)

There are just as many tards in every other lifting community. I can't even count the amount of wanna be bodybuilders I have seen. The difference is I don't spend my time looking for videos of their fails on youtube. I take what is positive out of it, and keep moving.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 5, 2013)

This thread grows in gayness by the post.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 5, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> This thread grows in gayness by the post.


 
Does that mean yours was the gayest before I just posted this? :-"


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 5, 2013)

^^^Now yours is the gayest



.......aw goddamnit


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 5, 2013)

No.  I brought the thread out of the closet!


----------



## Teufel (Jan 5, 2013)

2:20....this is why guys and girls don't team up to pull cars.  If you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 5, 2013)

but then there's this....


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd like to see some serious points here. I'd also like to hear some anti CF points.

Do you like CF? Why or why not?
Does it work?
What are the pros?
What are the cons?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 10, 2013)

Teufel said:


> I think that's what that one dude was saying about crossfit not helping his PFT. Maxing the Army PFT can be challenging but not overly difficult. At least from what I remember from airborne school. I can suck it up for two miles. Three miles at at six minute mile pace...that gets harder. Also, our max doesn't change with age. Which sucks as I get older. The points per event never change so a 300 point maximum PFT is always going to be 20 pullups, 100 situps (crunches) in a minute and an 18:00 three mile regardless of your age. The amount of points to make a 1st Class PFT will decrease as you age but honestly if you are only scoring a 225 1st Class PFT you need to re-evaluate your training plan and probably your profession. I've done PFTs still smelling like the marathon beer fest I endured the night prior and still scored in the 250s. That's some real crossfit! See how I did that? I crossed tequila, beer and circuit training (the PFT) to create the ultimate freedom fighter training plan.


 

Ours changes with age (thank fuck) ! lol.. We have 4 grades 1-4.  Grade 1 being the best and 4 being a basic pass.  grade 5 is a fail. The grades then change with age. 17-29yrs/ 29-35/35-40/ 40+ .  We have a 3.2k run or 2 miles  and the 17-29 age have up to 15:30(Grade 4) to do it. Grade 1 is anything under 12:30. It goes up by a minute at every age increment.  And doing 3 miles in 18 mins is pretty excellent running.. Best I've done is 20 minutes but I was focused on doing that by running a 5.4k circuit nearly every day for 8 weeks.. I did a basic weight circuit too.


----------



## CDG (Jan 10, 2013)

Marine0311 said:


> I'd like to see someon serious points here. I'd also like to hear some anti CF points.
> 
> Do you like CF? Why or why not?
> Does it work?
> ...


 
CF is a very good GPP program.  At the higher levels of athletic/strength demand and output it falls short though.  IMO, there is a grossly inadequate amount of strength work, even for a GPP program.   For a lot of the populace, it's a really good thing.  CF is about more than just the workouts, it encourages good eating habits, addressing mobility issues, adequate sleep, effective stress management, and some other ancillary things that a lot of people need.  Where it falls short is in the way the community's attitude has shifted.  There is a lot of ego and douchebaggery in a lot of CF gyms these days.  The CF brand has inspired a near cult-like reverence for anything CF, and people will not hesitate to jump all over those who do not do CF, to include professional athletes.  This whole "everyone is an athlete" and "we're fucking elite" attitude has gotten WAY out of hand within the community. It's a workout program, that's it.  Being able to jump onto a box or do a pull-up for the first time in your life does not make you "elite".  Not only that, but CF did not invent ANYTHING they use, despite what so many of its followers seem to think.  People have been doing "CrossFit" for a much longer time than there has been a website and tall-sock wearing MILFs who screech about deadlifting 150#. On the business side, the founder and many of the HQ staff seem to have "jumped the shark" when it comes to handling any sort of challenge to their delusions of fitnesss omniscience.  They have gotten rid of numerous extremely qualified people simply for not falling in line with what HQ wanted to put out, regardless of the incorrectness of it.  Their Director of Training, Dave Castro, is fairly notorious for throwing hissy fits when he doesn't get his way and he pressures box owners to move in the direction he wants them too despite CF's stated claim of creating affiliates, not franchises.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 10, 2013)

I wish I could agree with the above more than once.
There's no such thing as a be-all end-all workout regimen.  It's just not possible.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 10, 2013)

Marine0311 said:


> I'd like to see someon serious points here. I'd also like to hear some anti CF points.
> 
> Do you like CF? Why or why not?
> Does it work?
> ...


 *Do I like CrossFit? *
- For housewives, non-athletic people, those that need a community for fitness goals to be achieved. For special operators, military types with demanding jobs, or for athletic performance? No, I don't like it.
*Does it work?*
- Well, it would depend on what your definition of "work" is. The biggest issue I have with xfit is it's wild-ass unsupported claims supposedly rooted in "science". Baseless claims of this, that and the other (700lb deadlift in 2 years? Workout data from all the Indy Colts?) supported by biased data points collected by amateur gym owners. Is it a good GPP? _If programmed correctly, yes. _It also depends on your goals. Is your goal to be the best distance runner you can be? Well, then, crossfit isnt for you. Do you want to be absolutely as strong as you can be in the big 4 lifts? Well, then I suggest you don't go all out with metcons 6 effing days a week. Would you like to avoid injury, and follow a periodized non-random linear progression, with a focus on global wellness, mobility, and athletic performance? Again, not crossfit. IF (and only if) we are talking about taking a non-fit, sedentary and overweight/obese person and getting them to improve their fitness, drop bodyfat, improve lab values and hormone levels- sure. That's why I say it's great for the non-trained individual. Even then I would caution someone because of the unbelievably terrible overall level of coaches/trainers/gym owners in the community. I can find 50 shitty, know-nothing coaches for every good one- and they all come for the same price. $120-$170 a month. It's also the same reason no serious athlete does crossfit as their primary or core program. Crossfit is a brand name, and "High intensity interval training" has been around since the 50's. It's circuit training by douchebags in board shorts and shitty tribal tattoos. Crossfit makes women hot, and men look like women. And don't give me the "crossfit makes me better at everything! You might beat me at your specific event, but I win 80% of any other events" BS either. That dog simply won't hunt. The only thing that crossfit makes you exceptional at is crossfit, and you can throw that "functional fitness" horsecrap out the window as well. Where in life do you do a double under? Wallball? Overhead squat? Sumo deadlift high pull? Crossift makes you good at those specific movements. Well, that, and getting spanked by real, strong athletes that put some thought into their training. So, to end my rant, I'll end with a question- if we (high risk military, SOF, police, firepeople, etc.) are supposed to be "combat athletes" or "high risk athletes" or whatever- why would we NOT specialize? Why would we NOT mimic the professionals?

*What are the pros?*
Hot chicks, "edgy" lifestyle, getting to tell people about your "crossfitting", the fact that the cost alone selects out for middle class white suburbanites with disposable income (get as mad as you would like- prove me wrong with a demographic study from your local gym), getting 80% as strong as you could be immediately, and getting to tell people about crossfit. Yes, I put it in there twice.

*What are the cons?*
Randomized, inefficient training, injury rates incongruent with potential gain, nearly prohibitively expensive, supporting a company publicly discriminate in regards to homosexuals and anyone that supports them, serious lack of competent coaches, having to tell people you crossfit (probably the worst part, and usually as you make an excuse as to why you're a grown man that cant squat 150% of your BW).

Anyway, thats the short list.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 10, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I wish I could agree with the above more than once.
> There's no such thing as a be-all end-all workout regimen. It's just not possible.


 
Bullshit!  Chest and arms are all you need to work!  At least that was what I was yelling this morning in the gym at work while I was murdering myself on one of those stepmills whilst wearing body armor.

The worst thing about crossfit is that it has become what it hates and everytime I heard someone say "wod" I want to punch them in the mouth.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 10, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> Bullshit! Chest and arms are all you need to work! At least that was what I was yelling this morning in the gym at work while I was murdering myself on one of those stepmills whilst wearing body armor.


Pics?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 10, 2013)

I use 5/3/1, 4 days a week.  I started doing this on the suggestion of a few folks here because I was having to scale weights too much while doing MA.  I don't squat 1.5 x my BW, I don't DL 2.5x my BW, etc, etc.  I've never been that strong, which is why I love 5/3/1.  I throw in some kind of conditioning 3 days a week.  I usually cycle between a good SOFWOD or Hero WOD workout.  

I think a good comparison is people who like to work on making cars fast.  For instance:
"I can bench 585 pounds" = "My car makes 792 WHP"
"I can complete Fran in 3:54" = "My car ran a 10.53 in the 1/4 mile"
"My (insert physical fitness test) scores are..." = "My car ran a 1:48:63 lap time around Laguna Seca"

It depends on what you want your claim to fame to be.  Some folks want raw strength and they hang their hats on how much weight they can bench/squat/DL.  Some want more "functionality" (sorry, amlove21 , couldn't come up with a better word quickly enough )  with that strength.  While I think strength is an important factor, I believe how it's used is more vital if we're talking about the high risk mil/LEO jobs.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 10, 2013)

+1 to all of what amlove21 said.

I like some of the workouts and will use them as benchmarks in fitness, or try to PR on them(like Grace times, or Cindy rounds), but I also like to periodize my training and follow some sort of plan. Big fan of 5/3/1, westside, louie simmons and the like. The randomness doesn't work for me. According to Glassman, "periodization as planned variations in intensity is witchcraft," and "exercise science a myth and says that no achievement in human performance has come even in part from exercise science." Per his words, I could pull up more brilliant quotes, but I have class soon. I'm not saying every CF gym runs like this, surely some have more responsible programming such ase SOFWODs, MA, SEALfit, ect. but how many gyms are out there locally are like that?

I just think Glassman is an idiot, and the program is great for the average couch potatoe looking to get into fitness. But the seasoned athlete, military, LEO, or anyone with a solid base of knowledge or time to research would benefit more from programming his/her own routine.

P.S.

I loved how so many people failed the swim in the crossfit games, or the one girl had to be shown how to do a workout before the WOD. haha. End-all, be-all of training for sure.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 10, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> Bullshit! Chest and arms are all you need to work! At least that was what I was yelling this morning in the gym at work while I was murdering myself on one of those stepmills whilst wearing body armor.
> 
> The worst thing about crossfit is that it has become what it hates and everytime I heard someone say "wod" I want to punch them in the mouth.


 
Meh, I like seeing women doing a clean snatch while on a box


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 10, 2013)

Irish said:


> Meh, I like seeing women doing a clean snatch while on a box



So much low hanging fruit...must resist...


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 10, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> So much low hanging fruit...must resist...



we're all friends here, give it your best shot! lol


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 10, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> Pics?



I should've taken a pic of the nasty Canadian Engineer PT shirt I was wearing afterwards!


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 10, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> I should've taken a pic of the nasty Canadian Engineer PT shirt I was wearing afterwards!


I wonder if you had your Pirate hat on..or are you in mourning like me since they traded Hanrahan.  ESPN has him listed as the Red Sox...but he is wearing is Pirates hat. 
http://espn.go.com/mlb/player/_/id/28715/joel-hanrahan


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 10, 2013)

Nope.  Ive been wearing the Pens hat since they can't lose. 

Hijack over...


----------



## Poccington (Jan 18, 2013)

THAT BACK.

Crossfitters are basically Scientologists in PT gear.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 18, 2013)

Poccington said:


> THAT BACK.
> 
> Crossfitters are basically Scientologists in PT gear.


 
So, my wife is strong as shit. Like, pulls a 365 lb deadlift. She just watched this video and was appalled. I hate crossfit so much. And she knows that you could just load 3 45's, 1 25, and a 2.5 to each side right? 4 plates. Why is her bar loaded all the way out? 

Oh, I guess for the same reason she is lifting in her bra and volleyball shorts. Idiot.


----------



## CDG (Jan 18, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> So, my wife is strong as shit. Like, pulls a 365 lb deadlift. She just watched this video and was appalled. I hate crossfit so much. And she knows that you could just load 3 45's, 1 25, and a 2.5 to each side right? 4 plates. Why is her bar loaded all the way out?
> 
> Oh, I guess for the same reason she is lifting in her bra and volleyball shorts. Idiot.


 
A lot of times when people are making smaller jumps they will just keep adding weight, instead of pulling smaller plates off to exchange for a larger plate.  Perhaps some do it to make their bar look more impressive.  I have issues with CF as well, but sometimes the people that bash it display the same characteristics they so despise in CF.  I am not saying you are doing this, just making a point.  And it's not like CF has the market cornered on poor lifting form.  I've seen plenty of powerlifters, strongmen, bodybuilders, military guys, and others, that have poor form when lifting.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 18, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> So, my wife is strong as shit. Like, pulls a 365 lb deadlift. She just watched this video and was appalled. I hate crossfit so much. And she knows that you could just load 3 45's, 1 25, and a 2.5 to each side right? 4 plates. Why is her bar loaded all the way out?
> 
> Oh, I guess for the same reason she is lifting in her bra and volleyball shorts. Idiot.


 
When a lot of people go for PR's, they work up to it...funny enough nobody else really cares what the bar _looks_ like,  I guess except for people who look to bash CF.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 18, 2013)

lucky l3fty said:


> When a lot of people go for PR's, they work up to it...*funny enough nobody else really cares what the bar looks like,* I guess except for people who look to bash CF.


lol. Or actual lifters.

If you did this in a strength and conditioning gym worth its salt, you would get laughed out of it. Then again, if you tried to do this in an actual gym (with an actual coach, not some guy that was delivering pizzas two weeks ago that paid 1 grand for a bullshit cert), a good coach would talk you out of it. You know, cause that's what good coaches do. 

I have no issue bashing literally hundreds of other things I hate about CF, that was just an easy one. Would you rather I dissect her awful sacral/lumbar articulation, the anti-lordotic curvature of her L/S section, undoubtedly resulting in a poor setup and potentially injurious behavior? How she didn't set her lift, properly causing intra-thoracic pressure spikes and muscular tension through her abs, hip flexors, and hamstring prior to loading the lift? Her shitty setup?

Problem is, THAT video is the standard, not the exception. Shitty form is the rule at a "box". How about Dave Castro saying, and I quote "You have to sacrifice form for intensity." Uh, he's the HEAD OF TRAINING. Greg Glassman- "Shit, yeah, your form is going to be worse with added intensity. You might just spill your fucking tea." He was talking about high rep, mid weight oly lifts. Tell me again how the CF community's acceptance of shitty form and general douchebaggery is able to be defended?



CDG said:


> I am not saying you are doing this, just making a point. And it's not like CF has the market cornered on poor lifting form. I've seen plenty of powerlifters, strongmen, bodybuilders, military guys, and others, that have poor form when lifting.


 
No issue here. I'll wager we have all seen people of all ilk's use crappy form. Sometimes it happens, and sometimes it's a coaching issue, sometimes it isnt. However, that's not the issue. While military guys, strongmen, powerlifters etc. may have poor foorm on occasion, the entire CF community (from their head shed on down) accepts and _encourages dangerous behavior in favor of intensity. _It's asinine, dangerous, and you're paying $1500 a year for coaching you could get online for free.  

"If falling off the rings and breaking your neck is foreign to you, you don't belong in our ranks."- Greg Glassman


----------



## AWP (Jan 18, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Would you rather I dissect her awful sacral/lumbar articulation, the anti-lordotic curvature of her L/S section...intra-thoracic pressure spikes...


 
I don't know what you just said, but it sounds bad enough someone should dial 911. Spikes within her chest? Isn't that some weird BDSM type shit or something?


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes. 50 shades of shitty lifting.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## CDG (Jan 18, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> lol. Or actual lifters.
> 
> If you did this in a strength and conditioning gym worth its salt, you would get laughed out of it. Then again, if you tried to do this in an actual gym (with an actual coach, not some guy that was delivering pizzas two weeks ago that paid 1 grand for a bullshit cert), a good coach would talk you out of it. You know, cause that's what good coaches do.
> 
> ...


 
Good points.  I agree that many gyms are rife with the acceptance, and even encouragement, of poor form as being indicative of effort.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 19, 2013)

CDG said:


> Good points. I agree that many gyms are rife with the acceptance, and even encouragement, of poor form as being indicative of effort.


 
Ok here is a test question...what do you think of their form?

The answer is who gives a sh#t, let me spot next!


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 19, 2013)

Teufel said:


> Ok here is a test question...what do you think of their form?
> View attachment 7652
> The answer is who gives a sh#t, let me spot next!


HAHAHA. Well, lets see- proper lordotic curvature, nice tight posture throughout the hip, chest presentation and no "flare" of the elbows- I will give it a solid 9 out of 10. need a closer look though.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 19, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> HAHAHA. Well, lets see- proper lordotic curvature, nice tight posture throughout the hip, chest presentation and no "flare" of the elbows- I will give it a solid 9 out of 10. need a closer look though.


 
I agree whole heartedly....her chest presentation is amazing.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 19, 2013)

When I lift at Audie Murphy I try to just focus on myself, I do the WOD on the board when I don't have time.  I've actually attempted to do the kipping bullshit on pull-ups...I literally don't know how to.  It's not really a question of core strength as I can jump up from the laying down position...my pull-ups are lacking though.


----------



## Jay (Jan 21, 2013)

I think crossfit is a great start for people who are stuck in a traditional globogym that want results and to better themselves. But It's a stepping stone. Do crossfit for 3-6months and you'll probably get a lot more than some workout that bodybuilding.com or whatever the new muscle and fitness says you should do this month. After 6 months at my gym that's owned by a prior service soldier, I've hit a point where I need to up the game and have stepped over to military athlete Ruck Based Selection prep for the next 8 weeks and it's kicking my butt. Myself and 1 other are coming in at an odd hour, paying a little more than everyone else and doing our own wod's with supervision. For those thinking CF is the "end all be all" you've got another thing coming and all the stupid fads that go with it are pretty lame, but if you get a great coach who is a form nazi and would rather you start a pvc pipe until you have perfect form over just throwing on some weight and figuring it out it's a fantastic start. 

I will say this, in the beginning I was a CF tool bc I had horrible numbers and wouldn't shut the hell up about how awesome it was. I think over time you get past it or hit a point where you need to step up your game and go to something more challenging, if you don't you'll get left behind. The people that actually compete in the games do more than just crossfit, there is no way you can get to that point by just crossfitting.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jan 21, 2013)

Fuck Crossfit! It's basically the black cat that keeps crossing my path everywhere I go.

Story to come.......


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 21, 2013)

Crossfit is a tool, that's it.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 7, 2013)

This is a great video on how Crossfit is impacting the sport of Olympic Weightlifting. I'm not gonna lie, it kind of put how significant this sport is into perspective when he says "when is the last time you saw 60,000 people on their feet cheering for a woman about to snatch 235 pounds?" Some of you do Crossfit, and some of you think it is the stupidest thing you have ever seen. Either way, I think this guy brings up some very valid, un-biased views on it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4rZfsry5GRM


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 7, 2013)

I watched the video when you posted it up on FB.  Some very good points from beginning to end.  And like you said, unbiased as well.  I like that he said, "some of you coaches, you know who you are, and you fucking suck".


----------



## goon175 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yup, and everyone that does CF knows it is out there. You get some folks who see the dollar signs, and do not have enough of an athletic background to be a coach, yet they go get there LVL 1 and open a gym to ride the wave of popularity. Those are the ones that give everyone a bad name.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 7, 2013)

110 bucks a month at the box in my hometown is the .mil discount...yeah um no.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 7, 2013)

ThunderHorse said:


> 110 bucks a month at the box in my hometown is the .mil discount...yeah um no.


Guess what, it's twice that here in SOCAL.  Least expensive I've found is $135 with a military discount, and that's on Coronado island.  I'd be willing to bet you could easily come up with worse shit that you spend $110 on every month.  It's all about perspective.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 7, 2013)

I pay 155 a month for my wife and I combined (discount for couples and discount for military). For me, I need the coaching. I did it out of my garage for about 18 months, and finally admitted to myself that I was not where I should be, technique-wise. I need someone to show me the proper movement for Oly lifts, and to spot correct me on other movements. I enjoy the folks I work out with, since they are the only like minded people I am around out here on recruiting duty. Also, my wife loves it, and is her favorite part of the day. We get a lot of bang for our buck at the one we go to, one of the coach's is an actual doctor for his day job, one is a Ranger-tabbed cpt. who was shot 5 times in iraq, and did a full recovery, as well as played D-1 baseball in college, three of the other coaches played at the D-1 level as well for other sports, and they all have a host of certifications, and no, they are not all just CF certs. So, for my wife and I, we get a great ROI on our 155 a month.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 7, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Guess what, it's twice that here in SOCAL. Least expensive I've found is $135 with a military discount, and that's on Coronado island. I'd be willing to bet you could easily come up with worse shit that you spend $110 on every month. It's all about perspective.


I'm from the hills in SoCal up in the La Verne. This was the place I looked at when I was off after school waiting for activation: http://crossfitlaverne.com They have a new location and website and don't list the discount. There's also another Box now...so apparently there must be enough people willing to throw down. But this was also when I was a mooch and had no cash flow.  And I was on a different style of program which was designed by a friend of mine...he owns his own gym www.retributionfitness.com


Here on Benning Audie Murphy is supposed to be modeled off of the Tucker Fitness Center at Bragg. Knox where I'll be PCSing to has one just like it...as an NCO told me: You go to Smith if you're looking for a married piece of ass, you go to Audie Murphy to workout.  But why in the world the Crossfit class at the Murph is being offered for 100 bucks makes no sense to me when the gym is owned by the .gov...unless the dude is paying a fee.


----------



## Jay (Feb 7, 2013)

goon175 said:


> I pay 155 a month for my wife and I combined (discount for couples and discount for military). For me, I need the coaching. I did it out of my garage for about 18 months, and finally admitted to myself that I was not where I should be, technique-wise. I need someone to show me the proper movement for Oly lifts, and to spot correct me on other movements. I enjoy the folks I work out with, since they are the only like minded people I am around out here on recruiting duty. Also, my wife loves it, and is her favorite part of the day. We get a lot of bang for our buck at the one we go to, one of the coach's is an actual doctor for his day job, one is a Ranger-tabbed cpt. who was shot 5 times in iraq, and did a full recovery, as well as played D-1 baseball in college, three of the other coaches played at the D-1 level as well for other sports, and they all have a host of certifications, and no, they are not all just CF certs. So, for my wife and I, we get a great ROI on our 155 a month.



This is the kind of gym that people need to attend. Ran by prior/current mil, former athletes, or physical therapists, doctors, people who eat sleep and breath this stuff for years prior to starting a gym. Both of my coaches are prior service and trained at a gym ran by CF Games competitors for 3 years then went out on their own. I'm with Goon I need the coaching. Form is key and critiquing it during my lifts has made the difference between a 400lb squat and a 430lb PR. I also suck at snatches, form is corrected every-single-time. Without coaching my shoulders would be wrecked. I've started to implement CF and military athlete as well as mma(3-4times/week). It's taken time but crossfit has been a huge help with my military preparation.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 7, 2013)

audie murphy gym is world class. if your on benning, you are wrong as hell if you aren't using it. smith gym I used for the pool.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 7, 2013)

Only problem with Audie Murphy, and even smith...complete other side of post from the Church.  But I drive there anyways.


----------



## Soldado (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been in CrossFit and yes It is a culture, chiefly. But CrossFit is absolutly good for anyone that wants to be fit.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 18, 2013)

The biggest problem with crossfit is the elitist attitude that headquarters has.  They trash anyone who doesn't fall in line with their teachings like they did with Rob Wolf.  He pushed paleo and HQ wanted him to push the crossfit trademarked zone diet so they could profit off of zone bars and what not.  They pretty much excommunicated him and refuse to do anything with him.  He didn't tell people not to do the zone diet, he didn't talk smack, he didn't do anything other that continue to educate people on the paleo diet.  Not only did they banish him, they were rather unprofessional while doing it.  

https://www.facebook.com/drywallsarcasm

If you read this site you can see some of the latest ridiculousness they get into.  HQ is basically bashing reebok for throwing the term "reebok-crossfit" around.  Crossfit sold out to reebok a few years back and now reebok is buying up affliate gyms and calling them reebok crossfit gyms.  HQ didn't like that so they went off on their homepage and made a lot of unprofessional comments about reebok.  Affliate owners asked them to turn down the volume because such unprofessional behavior in public makes everyone look like an asshat.  So HQ started bashing those affiliates for being weak etc.  None of it makes any sense.  It's fairly standard for Crossfit HQ though.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 18, 2013)

That is pretty freakin' stupid, Reebok is a big reason why they've become so mainstream as Reebok (read:Adidas) threw their name and money behind promoting cross fit; and that's one reason why they were able to go live on ESPN 2 for last year's games...because of Reebok money.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow... that's unfortunate that they act like that up there. Thank goodness it doesn't filter down to the gym level.


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2013)

Crossfit is the exercise community's Scientology.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 18, 2013)

If you want to do "Crossfit" that's all well and good, more power to you. What I can't stand is the "elitist" attitude that has been pointed out already. I did CF for awhile. I came into it from a bodybuilding/weightlifting background, with a few years of boxing ect. The only thing I got from CF was...smaller..and I'm not the biggest guy in the world. In fact, in street clothes I look like a nerd/jogger type. However,  having spent most of my training geared towards strength, I found it allowed me to easily beat most CF'ers when it came down to a WOD without any technical lifts...Cindy comes to mind.

The $$ is asinine... When I was at DLI I paid for my g/f at the time to go to CF back home. She had been a collegiate athlete and I figured this would be a good outlet for her. How little did I know that she would end up screwing some FATASS from the box...ALL because he did CF and I just refused to get into it. I couldn't stand the attitude there. That "my workout is too hard for you BS", "why don't you come here and train, too tough for ya?" mentality. YET...I would do pop in and do a WOD here and almost always came in the top 3...

I'm a SOT-A, tell me why in the hell I need to master a clean and jerk? Snatch? ect? The only thing I see coming from that is an injury. I'm never going to compete in the Olympics, Crossfit Games, or even some low level weightlifting event. But here we have command making their soldiers do 30rep for time C&J or Snatch WOD's....are you kidding me? These are highly technical lifts and we have idiots that have drank the Kool-aid, offering half-hazard coaching and then breaking their guys off improperly all because they have bought into the "NEXT BIG THING". As this disease spreads through the military community I see nothing but LOD's galore...

Sorry...this was just a rant and I bet it didn't make any sense.

I still can't believe she screwed that guy....


----------



## Locksteady (Feb 18, 2013)

*





MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> If you want to do "Crossfit" that's all well and good, more power to you. What I can't stand is the "elitist" attitude that has been pointed out already. I did CF for awhile. I came into it from a bodybuilding/weightlifting background, with a few years of boxing ect. The only thing I got from CF was...smaller..and I'm not the biggest guy in the world. In fact, in street clothes I look like a nerd/jogger type. However, having spent most of my training geared towards strength, I found it allowed me to easily beat most CF'ers when it came down to a WOD without any technical lifts...Cindy comes to mind.
> 
> The $$ is asinine... When I was at DLI I paid for my g/f at the time to go to CF back home. She had been a collegiate athlete and I figured this would be a good outlet for her. How little did I know that she would end up screwing some FATASS from the box...ALL because he did CF and I just refused to get into it. I couldn't stand the attitude there. That "my workout is too hard for you BS", "why don't you come here and train, too tough for ya?" mentality. YET...I would do pop in and do a WOD here and almost always came in the top 3...
> 
> ...


 This was probably the most refreshingly honesty and cathartic post in this thread, and it matches to a T the impression I have received from others that have gone Waco and scoffed at everyone outside of their 'box'.

Bravo Zulu.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 18, 2013)

http://www.forgingelitesarcasm.com/2011/08/but-how-far-can-he-throw-a-softball.html


----------



## Tropicana98 (Feb 18, 2013)

ThunderHorse said:


> I'm from the hills in SoCal up in the La Verne. This was the place I looked at when I was off after school waiting for activation: http://crossfitlaverne.com They have a new location and website and don't list the discount. There's also another Box now...so apparently there must be enough people willing to throw down. But this was also when I was a mooch and had no cash flow.  And I was on a different style of program which was designed by a friend of mine...he owns his own gym www.retributionfitness.com
> 
> 
> Here on Benning Audie Murphy is supposed to be modeled off of the Tucker Fitness Center at Bragg. Knox where I'll be PCSing to has one just like it...as an NCO told me: You go to Smith if you're looking for a married piece of ass, you go to Audie Murphy to workout.  But why in the world the Crossfit class at the Murph is being offered for 100 bucks makes no sense to me when the gym is owned by the .gov...unless the dude is paying a fee.



Agreed...the most useful place in Smith for me is Smoothie King after I leave Audie Murphy.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 18, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Wow... that's unfortunate that they act like that up there. Thank goodness it doesn't filter down to the gym level.



While this thread has become a redundant example of bashing something that I could care less about, it has reached the gym level.  Look at the fees many CF gyms charge for one such example.  A friend of mine whose gym used to be a CF gym has the best slogan: "elite doesn't mean expensive.". He told CF to pack sand several years ago when they tried to strong arm him into buying into their liability insurance scam even though he had already had his own.  Bottom line is that he had an old affiliation which CF wasn't making a lot of cash on (500/yr as opposed to 2000 or so a year).


----------



## goon175 (Feb 18, 2013)

That is still an example of Corporate acting like ass-hats though. I meant as far as, most gyms aren't complete douchebags about how they go about business. You'll note that I said "most", as I am sure there are examples out there to the contrary.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 18, 2013)

Soldado said:


> I've been in CrossFit and yes It is a culture, chiefly. But CrossFit is absolutly good for anyone that wants to be fit.


I disagree. Define "fit". 


Freefalling said:


> Crossfit is the exercise community's Scientology.


^^^This
The latest HQ kerfluffle has only pointed out what ass-hattery these guys engage in. They alienate every single good coach they ever had (except Mike Burgener), and piss off a large part of the world. You'd be more likely to find apostates to the CF "CULTure" than you would happy, healthy, uninjured x-fitters with ten years under their belts. Well, except the gym owners, cause getting a gym is 100% a license to print money. 


RustyShackleford said:


> While this thread has become a redundant example of bashing something that I could care less about, it has reached the gym level. Look at the fees many CF gyms charge for one such example. A friend of mine whose gym used to be a CF gym has the best slogan: "elite doesn't mean expensive.". He told CF to pack sand several years ago when they tried to strong arm him into buying into their liability insurance scam even though he had already had his own. Bottom line is that he had an old affiliation which CF wasn't making a lot of cash on (500/yr as opposed to 2000 or so a year).


 
ANOTHER great example. Look up the "x-fit RRG situation" and read about how they took hundreds of thousands of dollars from their affiliates- and did nothing with it. The RRG doesnt exist, none of the money has been returned- where did it go?

All bashing aside (which I could do for days), the main two reasons I don't affiliate myself with it more than is absolutely necessary are really the same reason. The community is packed with lying, douchey amateurs, and that community supports a homophobic, lying, disingenuous leadership that only actually cares about making money. The thing that pisses me off the most is that they just don't come out and say as much. They'll look you right in the face and defend their shitty business practices, terrible moral behavior, deplorable ethics and straight up thievery under the ruse of "just wanting to get people fit." 

Well, it's that and the knee socks I guess. Just- why?


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 18, 2013)

goon175 said:


> That is still an example of Corporate acting like ass-hats though. I meant as far as, most gyms aren't complete douchebags about how they go about business. You'll note that I said "most", as I am sure there are examples out there to the contrary.


Yea, I am only buying that "come on bro, that's just corporate! That's not how we work!" once.

After the 100th (200th? 500th?) time the Russels and Castro and Saran do something completely and utterly idiotic, and you continue to fly their flag- sorry. You get lumped in.

Because why WOULDN'T you distance yourself from a company that routinely shoots themselves in the foot publicly? Because you still want to make money using their name. You can't call yourself an "x-fit gym" and bash the HQ- ask Freddy C. from Oneworld how that works out in the end.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 18, 2013)

Most gyms I have seen don't have a proper ramp up to their main programming. It's literally throw you to the wolves.

The hype behind CF goes beyond what Stalin could of ever hoped for when he was running the Soviet Union. Young Joe sees this and believes that if he is not beating the living piss out of himself every training session then he won't ever be "elite" There he goes, smoking the hell out of himself day in and day out. Most soldiers I believe are Type A personalites, they won't quit, especially the younger ones who feel they have something to prove. While this recipe for disaster brews let's just sprinkle in some spice.....I mean a little substandard coaching...now let's watch this baby come to fruition...

Sadly I've witnessed units demonstrate horrible coaching for the WOD they were going to do (this one involved "floor to overhead" anyway you can 3 reps per 60 seconds) Leadership allowed their guys to just stand there leaning against their PVC pipes . I mean we can't actually take the *T * in Physical Training seriously, we have people to look hard in front of. As long as higher has never suffered a serious orthopedic injury it's just not possible right? We can't actually take the time to instruct...breaking people off is what's important!

During this event I had to cover down on one of the bars because their was a shortage. So me and my buddy are doing clean and presses. I made sure to coach him before this abortion took place. We were both getting done within the minute. We kept the weight decent and I just made sure that our form was good. I knew once fatigue set in that form would be the first thing to take a dump. So I was pretty anal about the form before weight. I also am careful about injuries I have. It doesn't really limit me but I have to think about my position and I just can't run in like a drugged out wildabeast on meth.

Fast forward to a circuit of pullups, box jumps, handstand pushups, med ball slams and ring dips. I never do any of this shite in my training. I can knock out 20 deadhang and one good deadhang single weighted with 80-90lbs....100pounds depending on if the planets are align. So I do this workout no bs with a pelvis injury...take my time to focus on not killing myself on the box jumps ect. I don't finish first..that went to a Radio Recon Marine who was a freak of nature...but I beat command who is pimping this out....because this is all they ever do...

Afterwards, I am told that I should of moved up in weight during FTO (floor to overhead) because our form was too perfect and obviously we could of done more. I explained that I wasn't really familiar with this programming and I wanted to be on the safe side instead of risking injury...I also had limited time since I was sharing a bar.... "If you can't do this type of training then you can't perform in the field" 

Now...I finished 2nd....yes..just the first loser.. I wanted to say, but you have been doing CF for how long? Yet I beat you...don't you run the section? However, I didn't and it was probably for the best. I moved on and I had to actually try out for my slot at the new unit. Not once was I asked to demonstrate my snatch ability. I was expected to be in shape though and it was tested through doing my job. How I reached that level of fitness needed was unimportant.

There are numerous ways to get in shape safely. Crossfit, based on my experiences has a huge void to fill in regards to safety.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 18, 2013)

What you described is absolutely an abortion. Through the 4 different crossfit gyms I have been to, one which I attend regularly, I have never seen coaching with that disregard for safety or form.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 18, 2013)

To be fair this story comes from what I encountered not from CF coaches but military leadership who had embraced CF because it's what "they do"

At my ex's gym....(I can't believe she screwed that guy)...I have seen a similiar cavalier attitude towards form. There ARE good gyms out there. Do not get me wrong.

If and it's a big IF, proper coaching is implemented along with smart programming I don't see a problem, however it seems to be far and few between based off of my experiences...

My one positive experience ironically enough came about by a SOT-A from 3rd Group while I was out at DLI. He us do "Cindy" but him and another CFer spent 30min. coaching. Then kept coaching throughout the WOD...

Shameless plug for SOT-A's!! Join now!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 18, 2013)

goon175 said:


> That is still an example of Corporate acting like ass-hats though. I meant as far as, most gyms aren't complete douchebags about how they go about business. You'll note that I said "most", as I am sure there are examples out there to the contrary.



I agree with you that it is not all inclusive.  My problem is that they are either turning a blind eye to the problem of can't see the forest through the trees.  Either way this really isnt an issue for me as I don't deal with either CF gyms or commercial gyms....gots one at work and the former CF gym to PT at.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 18, 2013)

I cant believe that nobody has commented on a possibly drunk Greg Glassman feeling up this girl while pretending to teach the deadlift


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 18, 2013)

Lol. So many people have you just don't know where to look. "Perpendicular triangle" my ass. Every "problem" she has would be fixed by actually lifting weight. How else is GG going to bang edgy soccer moms?


----------



## DAVE101 (Feb 18, 2013)

If you haven't seen it, Greg's most recent scandal:


----------



## Soldado (Feb 18, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> I disagree. Define "fit".


 
In a good shape? Physically strong?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm with amlove21 on the knee high socks.  They make me angry.  
I couldn't possibly care less about the culture.  On my conditioning days, I find a good workout on one of the 3-4 CF sites I have book marked and then I go to the gym and bang it out.  Total cost: $free.99


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 19, 2013)

Apparently on Saturday they reaffirmed their relationship with Reebok...honestly though Reebok could kill CrossFit if it chose to.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 19, 2013)

Soldado said:


> In a good shape? Physically strong?


 
I'll play..

"Fit" being able to meet the demands of your situation...profession, daily living ect.


----------



## CJTex4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I play college football and have spent the better part of the last 6 years around S/C coaches with real certifications from places like USA weightlifting and experience with NFL teams or upper echelon D1 programs and the one thing they all agree on: Crossfit is a joke and borderline dangerous. There is no periodization in the training they're just random in most cases, and that plus shoddy coaching and complex occasionally stupid excercises is a recipe for major injuries. They place a higher value on finishing first than on doing it right and promote bad form all over the place. And the whole crossfit culture just kinda creeps me out, I half expect them all to fly to Jamestown and start drinking kool aid by the pood it that's what the dear leader says the WOD is. I'm sure CF is great for people that have never seriously excercised before because anything will bring them results, but it doesn't do much for military/industrial athletes in fact in most cases it is counter-productive.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 21, 2013)

Your strength and conditioning coaches would/should hold certs from NSCA...our strength guy in college was just an animal.


----------



## CJTex4 (Feb 21, 2013)

ThunderHorse said:


> Your strength and conditioning coaches would/should hold certs from NSCA...our strength guy in college was just an animal.


They do. And I believe they're all certified Performance Enhancement Specialist by National Academy of Sports Medicine and most of CSCS degrees, although to be totally honest I don't really know what that it is, but that it's a big deal in the S/C field.


----------



## CJTex4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm sorry I just did my homework, CSCS isn't a degree but rather the name for NSCA certification, my bad.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 21, 2013)

CJTex4 said:


> I play college football and have spent the better part of the last 6 years around S/C coaches with real certifications from places like USA weightlifting and experience with NFL teams or upper echelon D1 programs and the one thing they all agree on: Crossfit is a joke and borderline dangerous. _*There is no periodization in the training they're just random in most cases, and that plus shoddy coaching and complex occasionally stupid excercises is a recipe for major injuries. They place a higher value on finishing first than on doing it right*_ and promote bad form all over the place. And the whole crossfit culture just kinda creeps me out, I half expect them all to fly to Jamestown and start drinking kool aid by the pood it that's what the dear leader says the WOD is. I'm sure CF is great for people that have never seriously excercised before because anything will bring them results, but it doesn't do much for military/industrial athletes in fact in most cases it is counter-productive.


 
There comes a point when the "novice effect" as Mark Rippetoe calls it will end. What CF'ers don't realize is that ANY exercise to the untrained will yield benefits, so they see this as a testimony to their programming. Or as it has been stated by others much more educated than I, doing the WOD Fran does not improve your Fran time after awhile....adjustments need to be made. I run into guys mostly who have left CF because they lost size and strength.

If you just want to lose some weight and do some conditioning at the potential risk of your joints, have at it....


----------



## CJTex4 (Feb 21, 2013)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> There comes a point when the "novice effect" as Mark Rippetoe calls it will end. What CF'ers don't realize is that ANY exercise to the untrained will yield benefits, so they see this as a testimony to their programming. Or as it has been stated by others much more educated than I, doing the WOD Fran does not improve your Fran time after awhile....adjustments need to be made. I run into guys mostly who have left CF because they lost size and strength.
> 
> If you just want to lose some weight and do some conditioning at the potential risk of your joints, have at it....


A wise man once told me "Crossfit makes you better at one thing: Crossfit. Nothing else."


----------



## AWP (Feb 21, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> bang edgy soccer moms?


 
Well, he and I agree on something at least.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 21, 2013)

CJTex4 said:


> A wise man once told me "Crossfit makes you better at one thing: Crossfit. Nothing else."


MGunz Paul Roarke writer of Corps Strength, I'm friends with and one night I chatted with him about CrossFit...needless to say he was turned off and pretty much said the same thing.


----------



## Red Ryder (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm new to CF and the only reason I joined is so I can build some strength not get better at CF. Since I'm new too it the head trainer and owner asked if I would do a month of the posted WODS to get a feel for the gym and work on my form until I start my own program, he's aware what I'm training for. So far its not too bad if there's not a lot of people there but I can't wait to get on my own and focus on strength and not worry about how many double unders I can do.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 21, 2013)

You can apply "shoddy coaching + complex XYZ" to anything and it will be a recipe for injuries.  That's hardly a CF only issue.


----------



## Red Ryder (Feb 21, 2013)

True. And I checked out the owner/trainer before joining and he's more than just CF Level 1 certified which I found promising. I've enjoyed the classes but want to start focusing on my specific goals.

After reading this and other threads about fitness and SOF I've come to the conclusion that I need to get a lot stronger.


----------



## CJTex4 (Feb 21, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> You can apply "shoddy coaching + complex XYZ" to anything and it will be a recipe for injuries.  That's hardly a CF only issue.


It's in every gym, alot of high schools and some colleges, the difference they don't plaster their videos of them doing 30 shitty squat cleans (why do they refuse to call it a hang clean?) followed by 20 box jumps or whatever all over YouTube. I agree with you that's hardly exclusively a CF issue. Another gripe, if the guy from the soccer mom dead lift video is the CF god, he doesn't exactly look like a physical specimen himself.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 21, 2013)

Then it's user error if they watch 1 video and take that as gospel vice doing their due diligence regarding proper form for exercises.  
Like goon175 said, at some point you're going to need a coach to critique your form in person.  I've sent videos of some of my exercises to a few folks here for tips/pointers along with watching (multiple) YT videos to help fine tune things.  
I think there's some dumb shit that goes on with the _culture_ of CF, which is what this thread is about.  I also think they're probably the exception and not the rule.  As I've said before, it goes on elsewhere.  You want to talk about bad form?  Go to any XYZ global gym and tell me you don't see the same thing going on.  There are instructional videos for traditional lifts on YT promoting equally poor form. Want to talk about a weird culture, how about the "bruhs" who stop to check themselves out in the mirror between cable machine sessions while wearing a weight belt and Affliction shirts.
As it goes with pretty much everything, you have to sort through the shit to find the good coaches/information.  Just look at K. Star who does MWOD.


----------



## CJTex4 (Feb 21, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Then it's user error if they watch 1 video and take that as gospel vice doing their due diligence regarding proper form for exercises.
> Like goon175 said, at some point you're going to need a coach to critique your form in person.  I've sent videos of some of my exercises to a few folks here for tips/pointers along with watching (multiple) YT videos to help fine tune things.
> I think there's some dumb shit that goes on with the _culture_ of CF, which is what this thread is about.  I also think they're probably the exception and not the rule.  As I've said before, it goes on elsewhere.  You want to talk about bad form?  Go to any XYZ global gym and tell me you don't see the same thing going on.  There are instructional videos for traditional lifts on YT promoting equally poor form. Want to talk about a weird culture, how about the "bruhs" who stop to check themselves out in the mirror between cable machine sessions while wearing a weight belt and Affliction shirts.
> As it goes with pretty much everything, you have to sort through the shit to find the good coaches/information.  Just look at K. Star who does MWOD.


Hah very good point man, every "culture" has it's fuck ups. Maybe I've just seen the CF's most visible.


----------



## DAVE101 (Feb 21, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> You want to talk about bad form? Go to any XYZ global gym and tell me you don't see the same thing going on.


 
Actually, weight training and competitive weightlifting for that matter have *MUCH FEWER* injuries than any other sport (except arguably swimming). Yeah people do stupid stuff in commercial gyms, but the potential to hurt yourself doing curls with bad form is nowhere near the level of doing repeated explosive movements under a heavy barbell.

Interesting comparison of injury rate across sports:
http://www.velocitysp.com/multimedia/docs/lehi/Hamill,_Relative_Safety-3.pdf


----------



## goon175 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ummm... DAVE101....that link works against you not for you.... it is saying that the snatch, clean and jerk, squat, bench press, and dead lift all have extremely low rates of injury compared to other sports.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 21, 2013)

> them doing 30 shitty squat cleans (why do they refuse to call it a hang clean?)


 
Because they are two different movements.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 21, 2013)

> A wise man once told me "Crossfit makes you better at one thing: Crossfit. Nothing else."


 
Crossfit methodology covers a lot of different things, more than any other single work out methodology, so if you are good at crossfit, you are good at a lot of things.


----------



## DAVE101 (Feb 21, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Ummm... DAVE101....that link works against you not for you.... it is saying that the snatch, clean and jerk, squat, bench press, and dead lift all have extremely low rates of injury compared to other sports.


Um... that is what I said  
Perhaps I should change the emphasis.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 21, 2013)

> I disagree. Define "fit".


 
http://library.crossfit.com/free/pdf/CFJ_Trial_04_2012.pdf


----------



## goon175 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Most gyms I have seen don't have a proper ramp up to their main programming. It's literally throw you to the wolves.


 
I disagree with this. Every single CF gym I have been to has a one to two week on-ramp program, or specific class times set aside for beginners. 



> I play college football and have spent the better part of the last 6 years around S/C coaches with real certifications from places like USA weightlifting and experience with NFL teams or upper echelon D1 programs and the one thing they all agree on: Crossfit is a joke and borderline dangerous.


 
http://frontrow.espn.go.com/2011/10/inside-crossfit-training-craze/

http://evolvedathleticsfl.blogspot.com/2009/09/nfl-players-do-crossfit.html





 


> it doesn't do much for military/industrial athletes in fact in most cases it is counter-productive.


 
Crossfit gained it's following in the military/LEO community. In fact my introduction to it was on my third deployment at BIAP. A combination of SOF folks from all four branches were doing the WOD's, and I got sucked in. I can assure you they did not fall into the "never seriously exercised before" category.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 22, 2013)

CJTex4 said:


> Hah very good point man, every "culture" has it's fuck ups. Maybe I've just seen the CF's most visible.


 
No, the problem is all the "look at me" turds who put all their goofy shit on facebook. 

The big issue here is clowns who put zero thought into what they do, at the gym or anywhere else.  As we can all see by reading this thread, no one is changing anyone's opinion on what to do in the gym.

It is kind of like where I work.  Everyone here likes to work out to some extent.  The problem is what they do in the gym and how what they do reflects upon specific demands of the job.  75% of my co-workers are taller and appear to be physically stronger than man, but I can somehow outperform them in most every physical aspect of the job.  The few of us who aren't physically intimidating, look like Milk on CrossFit (sorry dude  ) and we don't CF, more along the lines of Military Athlete, have fewer injuries, don't stand in front of mirrors, and hammer each other on doing shit right, as well as educating ourselves and monitoring what works and what does not.  All the "big" guys around here like to drink protein shakes, bench, and ride the elliptical, and they all have back, shoulder, and knee issues.

Chest and arms boys....what the ladies like!


----------



## Hillclimb (Feb 22, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> no one is changing anyone's opinion on what to do in the gym.


 

Beat a pretty religious crossfitter yesterday at his own WOD, and although he didn't have an elitist attitude, he did make a lot of excuses after getting beat by a guy who doesn't really xfit.

It was 150 x wall balls, 90 x double unders, 50 x burpee's, my time was roughly 15 minutes. Hit 30 double unders as he finished wall balls, and I've never done double unders before or 150 rep+ anything(i've jump roped for boxing).

He said that because I was taller(6'2" vs 5'7") that the wall balls were easier for me because I had less of a distance to toss, and I could jump easier on double unders. I didn't say anything, I just said until next time.

He was also avoiding running with me for awhile as well. I train by HR zones and he just kinda runs until he's tired I believe. Took him on a 1hr05m Z1 run the other day, finished the last 30 minutes in Z2, and he was barely trailing along the whole run.

I don't think its terrible training. But there are better ways to skin a cat. He's in great shape, and could be better IMO if he followed a decent program with loading schemes, 1RM %'s, varied run workouts(LSD/INT/ect), but he just has this attitude that refuses to jump off the crossfit bandwagon and look at other training. Seems like his knee and wrist always got something going on too.

Anyways, that's just one of my many similar experiences. I haven't seen much of the elitist attitudes.. yet. But more of a, mind set in stone, that they're going to be training crossfit no matter what you say.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 22, 2013)

Hillclimb said:


> He said that because I was taller(6'2" vs 5'7") that the wall balls were easier for me because I had less of a distance to toss, and I could jump easier on double unders. I didn't say anything, I just said until next time.


 
Kind of like the guys who tell me I can do more (far more) dead hang pullups than them or run faster than them because I am shorter, lighter, etc., rather than accept the fact that I can do more because I actually put effort into working out.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 22, 2013)

goon175 said:


> I disagree with this. Every single CF gym I have been to has a one to two week on-ramp program, or specific class times set aside for beginners.


 



What I mean is and I should of stated was this, I have not seen a gym do a proper screening of it's clientale. The only one I know of is NorCal S & C (Robb Wolf's gym). People are actually screened on their individual movement patterns, mechanics ect before being thrown into the workout...even if it's just a beginner's workout.


I'll come back to this but I have to run..


----------



## MOTOMETO (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 24, 2013)

I love how a lot of boxes have stopped putting up/taken down their membership prices.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 27, 2013)

Progressions in everything is key. We can all beat people up with exercise, the TRICK of it all is to keep assessing your soldiers for THEIR tolerance and capacity...it's part science and part art. You need to realize when you are overdriving your soldier and when you can turn it up a little bit more...


----------



## Hillclimb (Feb 27, 2013)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> Progressions in everything is key. We can all beat people up with exercise, the TRICK of it all is to keep assessing your soldiers for THEIR tolerance and capacity...it's part science and part art. You need to realize when you are overdriving your soldier and when you can turn it up a little bit more...


 
According to Glassman, "periodization as planned variations in intensity is witchcraft," and "exercise science a myth and says that no achievement in human performance has come even in part from exercise science." 

A tactically placed deload week is money. I always use loading schemes, percentages, and deload weeks.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, xfit also makes you good at getting spanked by real athletes. It's pretty efficient at that.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 27, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Well, xfit also makes you good at getting spanked by real athletes. It's pretty efficient at that.


That's probably been disproven just as many times as it's been shown to be true. 
This is getting to the point of being equivalent to a group of people bench racing their Chevy Vs. Ford


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 28, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> That's probably been disproven just as many times as it's been shown to be true.
> This is getting to the point of being equivalent to a group of people bench racing their Chevy Vs. Ford


I am going to disagree with you there wholeheartedly. No elite athlete (meaning Olympian, professional athlete, or international-level athlete) uses xfit as their core fitness program. I would argue that it (with "it" meaning xfit has never produced or been credited with the success of an elite level athlete) has been proven over, and over, and over again and never been disproved. If elite athletes don't do xfit, and consistently spank xfit "athletes" when pitted head to head (which they do), that's not saying Chevy vs Ford. It's more like saying, "Chevy vs Schwinn", except everyone in the Schwinn camp consistently tells Chevy that their system is better, and smarter, and _capable_ of producing winners, when _in reality _the record is 100% in favor of actual programming and specialization, and not in the camp of random non specialization. 

The only time that xfit is found to be the best training program is when it is judged only against xfit. Only at the xfit games is xfit training to be found the gold standard. In every other athletic discipline, it is at best a fad and quickly dismissed by real athletes in favor of professional programming.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 28, 2013)

Wouldn't Olympians and pro/int'l athletes have a very specific goal towards which they're training?  If so, then of course specialization works best. 
They have decades of R&D that go into:
ABC type of training will yield 123 results for XYZ sport/event.
I guess my question then becomes, what type of events are the Athletes spanking CFers in?  1RM competitions, running, swimming, oly lifts, Fran, etc?

I'm not a Kool-Aid drinking CFer.  I think it has it merits and I've personally seen people show quantitative progress in their lifts, not just their times to complete Cindy. 
I was doing MA for a while but I stopped because I was having to scale the weights too much.  That's when I started 5/3/1 with the specific goal of becoming stronger in those 4 lifts.  Now I do my strength training 3 days a week and some kind of SOFWOD/MA/CF conditioning 2 days a week.  Does my progress in 5/3/1 carry over into my conditioning work?  Yes.  Does my continued CF type work help increase my physical & mental conditioning?  Yes. 
This is what I'm using right now because I feel that it gives me the best of both worlds.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Feb 28, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> No elite athlete (meaning Olympian, professional athlete, or international-level athlete) uses xfit as their core fitness program.


 


amlove21 said:


> _in reality _the record is 100% in favor of actual programming and specialization, and not in the camp of random non specialization.
> In every other athletic discipline, it is at best a fad and quickly dismissed by real athletes in favor of professional programming.


 
That was so spot on I think that after it was typed my mom got a little wet with no idea of why .

At the elite level there is a focus and specialty in role and goals, and no way random non specialization will help.  If it would, professional sports would switch to that as the core program, but that isn't the case and I don't see why that would change.

I used to do CF at a gym 3-5 days a week as a supplemental workout.  I don't really care much for the elitist attitude, but then again I was looking for a way to switch up my workouts, not an answer to other questions in my life.  I met some really great people and some really not great people, which sounds like pretty much anywhere I have spent a decent amount of time.

I enjoy some of the workouts, I don't enjoy the majority of the community.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 28, 2013)

Isiah6:8 said:


> That was so spot on I think that after it was typed my mom got a little wet with no idea of why .


 
I have no response to this.  I think you are confusing crossfit with incest.


----------



## Red Ryder (Feb 28, 2013)

Isiah6:8 said:


> That was so spot on I think that after it was typed my mom got a little wet with no idea of why .


WTF? Glad you don't have any clip art for that. I'm reminded of the old Conan O'Brien skit, Inappropriate!


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 28, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I guess my question then becomes, what type of events are the Athletes spanking CFers in? 1RM competitions, running, swimming, oly lifts, Fran, etc?


NOW we are getting somewhere. Actual professional athletes spank xfitters in actual athletics. The thought that "xfit is better for fitness" was invented by Greg Glassman. The very definition he uses- "_Xftit increases work capacity over broad time and modal domains"_ is utter horseshit. He made up a definition and end state, and then largely stole the idea of how to get there from Dan John, Mark Twight, and a handful of others. The "sport of fitness" was made up, entirely, by the xfit camp. Xfit, as a community, can only be called "fitness enthusiasts", not athletes. When they venture into the real world (olympic lifting, ball sports, triathaolons, decathalons), those endeavors are horrendous. Specialization is for insects- and professionals. 


SkrewzLoose said:


> Wouldn't Olympians and pro/int'l athletes have a very specific goal towards which they're training?


Don't you have specific goals? Do you want to be stronger in the big 3 lifts, be more capable at your job? Those things aren't "unknowable". I would be willing to bet that you and I could sit down and plan out exactly what you wanted to be, fitness wise, and actually program for it. Crazy, I know. 


SkrewzLoose said:


> I was doing MA for a while but I stopped because I was having to scale the weights too much. That's when I started 5/3/1 with the specific goal of becoming stronger in those 4 lifts. Now I do my strength training 3 days a week and some kind of SOFWOD/MA/CF conditioning 2 days a week. Does my progress in 5/3/1 carry over into my conditioning work? Yes. Does my continued CF type work help increase my physical & mental conditioning? Yes.
> This is what I'm using right now because I feel that it gives me the best of both worlds.


Here's the thing- _you're not doing xfit. _Xfit is a brand name. High intensity interval training has been around since the 50's. You're adding in high-intensity conditioning coupled with a linear barbell strength progression, thats all. I love SOFWOD's (I am friends with the owner/operator) as well as Rescue Athlete and some others- I think they put out great products, for all the reasons xfit doesn't. But to break it all down, it's all focused training for your bodies energy pathways (mostly glycotic) increasing metabolic process. 


SkrewzLoose said:


> I'm not a Kool-Aid drinking CFer....


I don't know- you just might be. Are you wearing board shorts right now? Are you listening to crappy nu metal and contemplating getting "requitas" tattood on your stomach? Are you 3leet?  Kidding.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Feb 28, 2013)

Teufel said:


> I have no response to this. I think you are confusing crossfit with incest.


 
It was a typo, and a wildly terrible one.  Was going for another "your mom joke" while at the same time responding to an email on the health status of my mom in the other window; wires crossed and then downhill from there.  Attention to detail...


----------



## reed11b (Feb 28, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Are you listening to crappy nu metal and contemplating getting "requitas" tattood on your stomach?


So? Jackwagon. 
Reed


----------



## AWP (Feb 28, 2013)

Isiah6:8 said:


> That was so spot on I think that after it was typed my mom got a little wet with no idea of why .


 
I can confirm this, so wonder no more.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 28, 2013)

OK, my mistake is that I've been using CF as an all encompassing term instead of using HIIT or CF-_styled_ training.  

No board shorts.
No crappy nu metal.
No stomach tats.


----------



## Lefty375 (Feb 28, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> I am going to disagree with you there wholeheartedly. No elite athlete (meaning Olympian, professional athlete, or international-level athlete) uses xfit as their core fitness program. I would argue that it (with "it" meaning xfit has never produced or been credited with the success of an elite level athlete) has been proven over, and over, and over again and never been disproved. If elite athletes don't do xfit, and consistently spank xfit "athletes" when pitted head to head (which they do), that's not saying Chevy vs Ford. It's more like saying, "Chevy vs Schwinn", except everyone in the Schwinn camp consistently tells Chevy that their system is better, and smarter, and _capable_ of producing winners, when _in reality _the record is 100% in favor of actual programming and specialization, and not in the camp of random non specialization.
> 
> The only time that xfit is found to be the best training program is when it is judged only against xfit. Only at the xfit games is xfit training to be found the gold standard. In every other athletic discipline, it is at best a fad and quickly dismissed by real athletes in favor of professional programming.


 
The people that are winning the CF Games aren't doing tons of CF programming btw.


----------



## ebiaihi (Feb 28, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Wouldn't Olympians and pro/int'l athletes have a very specific goal towards which they're training? If so, then of course specialization works best.
> They have decades of R&D that go into:
> ABC type of training will yield 123 results for XYZ sport/event.
> I guess my question then becomes, what type of events are the Athletes spanking CFers in? 1RM competitions, running, swimming, oly lifts, Fran, etc?
> ...


 
With all things equal with technique the athlete with the better general physical preparedness will probably win most events. Everything done at a Crossfit gym or a any gym is just training with the strength-speed continuum. I've never had much of an interest in Crossfit so I don't know the names of the WODs or all of the WODs that exist, I'm familiar with Metabolic conditioning/interval training though. With interval training it wouldn't be possible to train absolute strength[lift close to your 1RM]. You'll primarily do strength-speed[Olympic lift], speed-strength[jump squat] or absolute speed[box jump]. If using an insufficient load on the strength-speed exercise it'll only be a speed-strength exercise, then only the speed end of the strength-speed continuum is worked. Traditional training, depending on the programming, will give the more complete training and the complete training will be better training.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 28, 2013)

That might be the single most obvious/ambiguous/contradictory post I've ever read on here.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 1, 2013)

ebiaihi said:


> With all things equal with technique the athlete with the better general physical preparedness will probably win most events. Everything done at a Crossfit gym or a any gym is just training with the strength-speed continuum. I've never had much of an interest in Crossfit so I don't know the names of the WODs or all of the WODs that exist, I'm familiar with Metabolic conditioning/interval training though. With interval training it wouldn't be possible to train absolute strength[lift close to your 1RM]. You'll primarily do strength-speed[Olympic lift], speed-strength[jump squat] or absolute speed[box jump]. If using an insufficient load on the strength-speed exercise it'll only be a speed-strength exercise, then only the speed end of the strength-speed continuum is worked. Traditional training, depending on the programming, will give the more complete training and the complete training will be better training.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 1, 2013)

In regards to clothing worn by CFers...the overwhelming majority at Audie Murphy appears to be really short running shorts...not even ranger panties but some nike or adidas crap (I chafe, I know lots of guys  with big legs chafe, so I'm like WTF) and five finger vibrams.  I personally wear basketball gym shorts...newest addition being some nike baseball shorts.  Hello comfort.  When I run I wear shorter gym shorts.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 1, 2013)

ebiaihi said:


> With all things equal with technique the athlete with the better general physical preparedness will probably win most events. Everything done at a Crossfit gym or a any gym is just training with the strength-speed continuum. I've never had much of an interest in Crossfit so I don't know the names of the WODs or all of the WODs that exist, I'm familiar with Metabolic conditioning/interval training though. With interval training it wouldn't be possible to train absolute strength[lift close to your 1RM]. You'll primarily do strength-speed[Olympic lift], speed-strength[jump squat] or absolute speed[box jump]. If using an insufficient load on the strength-speed exercise it'll only be a speed-strength exercise, then only the speed end of the strength-speed continuum is worked. Traditional training, depending on the programming, will give the more complete training and the complete training will be better training.


So did you just discover Louie Simmons?


----------



## Poccington (Mar 1, 2013)

ebiaihi said:


> With all things equal with technique the athlete with the better general physical preparedness will probably win most events. Everything done at a Crossfit gym or a any gym is just training with the strength-speed continuum. I've never had much of an interest in Crossfit so I don't know the names of the WODs or all of the WODs that exist, I'm familiar with Metabolic conditioning/interval training though. With interval training it wouldn't be possible to train absolute strength[lift close to your 1RM]. You'll primarily do strength-speed[Olympic lift], speed-strength[jump squat] or absolute speed[box jump]. If using an insufficient load on the strength-speed exercise it'll only be a speed-strength exercise, then only the speed end of the strength-speed continuum is worked. Traditional training, depending on the programming, will give the more complete training and the complete training will be better training.


----------



## Poccington (Mar 1, 2013)

ThunderHorse said:


> In regards to clothing worn by CFers...the overwhelming majority at Audie Murphy appears to be really short running shorts...not even Ranger panties but some nike or adidas crap (I chafe, I know lots of guys with big legs chafe, so I'm like WTF) and five finger vibrams. I personally wear basketball gym shorts...newest addition being some nike baseball shorts. Hello comfort. When I run I wear shorter gym shorts.


 
That's what kills me the most about the followers of the Crossfit cult. It must be a requirement that you have to dress like an absolute wanker.


----------



## AWP (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ebiaihi (Mar 1, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> That might be the single most obvious/ambiguous/contradictory post I've ever read on here.


 
It wasn't intentional. Let's say I said if athletes were to compete against  Crossfiters in a competition that includes the bench press and squat as an event that the athletes would win, someone could use an athlete like Kevin Durant as an example and he doesn't have a great potential to be strong at either event regardless of training. Same with saying traditional training is superior to Crossfit/interval training. Someone could stick to the strength side of the force-velocity curve with traditional training and speed side of the force-velocity curve with Crossfit, then neither method of training is superior to the other. 

If someone were to take 20 untrained people of similar size and average athleticism, 10 doing traditional training and 10 doing Crossfit, and then have them compete against each other I wouldn't expect the ones that were doing Crossfit to win many events.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 1, 2013)

Freefalling said:


>



If it wasn't already, this pic made it so!  A T Rex flying a jet?  Fuck yes!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 2, 2013)

Freefalling , how dare you bring the awesomeness of Calvin & Hobbes into (what's devolved into) a horrendous thread like this!  Blasphemy!!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 2, 2013)

ebiaihi said:


> It wasn't intentional. Let's say I said if athletes were to compete against Crossfiters in a competition that includes the bench press and squat as an event that the athletes would win, someone could use an athlete like Kevin Durant as an example and he doesn't have a great potential to be strong at either event regardless of training. Same with saying traditional training is superior to Crossfit/interval training. Someone could stick to the strength side of the force-velocity curve with traditional training and speed side of the force-velocity curve with Crossfit, then neither method of training is superior to the other.
> 
> If someone were to take 20 untrained people of similar size and average athleticism, 10 doing traditional training and 10 doing Crossfit, *and then have them compete against each other I wouldn't expect the ones that were doing Crossfit to win many events.*


Compete against each other doing what, exactly?  Under water basket weaving?  3 point shooting?  Re-building a big-block engine?  
This thread was hanging on to its last little bit of merit for a while...


----------



## AWP (Mar 2, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Freefalling , how dare you bring the awesomeness of Calvin & Hobbes into (what's devolved into) a horrendous thread like this! Blasphemy!!


 
When Afghanistan needed to fall, we sent our best in 2001. When Haiti was in ruins (not the time before or the time before that or the hundreds of times before that, but recently) we sent our best to run their airport. UBL needs killing? Send the best. Tell all books need writing? Send the be....well, you get the picture.

So, if you have a problem, if no other clip art can help, and you can find them, maybe you can hire...

Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 4, 2013)

ThunderHorse said:


> In regards to clothing worn by CFers...the overwhelming majority at Audie Murphy appears to be really short running shorts...not even Ranger panties but some nike or adidas crap (*I chafe*, I know lots of guys with big legs chafe, *so I'm like WTF*) and five finger vibrams. I personally wear basketball gym shorts...newest addition being some nike baseball shorts. Hello comfort. When I run I wear shorter gym shorts.


Invest in some compression shorts, Sir.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh you can bet...when I run those babies be on.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 15, 2013)

I thought this was a great opinion piece on Crossfit from Glenn Pendlay, who is very well respected in the Weightlifting community.



> Lots of good stuff on this thread. This post will probably repeat some of it, but here goes...
> 
> As weightlifters, or those that use weightlifting movements in training, squat deep, and worry more about lifting more weight than about how defined our arms are (I would guess this describes most on this board)... what did we used to complain about?
> 
> ...


 
http://www.pendlayforum.com/showpost.php?p=29453&postcount=36


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 15, 2013)

I wish I could like and agree with that over and over.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Mar 15, 2013)

As good as that write-up was, I am certain that amlove will have a rebuttal statement that is sure to be funny. 

Just for the record I take no sides in this debate, I like seeing everyone's point of view on this topic.


----------



## dirtmover (Mar 15, 2013)

I like Crossfit because before I started I could hardly do 3 pull ups.  Crossfit exposed me to a whole new method of training.  After about a month of Crossfit I was able to knock out 10 dead hangs easy.  Are there some things that I don't agree with yes, but you are never going to make everyone happy 100% all the time.  I currently follow MA programing because of where I am at right now location wise and fitness wise.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 15, 2013)

MA is good stuff.  I used it for about 6 months before I adapted a strength training program.  I loved it, although I didn't always have access to all the equipment I needed and it does tend to get repetitive.  I still use the BB complex as a warm up on some days though.  It's very much a love/hate relationship.


----------



## Uncle Petey (Mar 16, 2013)

Crossfit, Gym Jones, Military Athlete, Olympic Lifting Power Lifting, Track, gymnastics....Its all good. Just don't be a douche.  The more you get into physical fitness the more massive ego's you encounter.  I've been to a multitude of Crossfit Certs & Gyms. I've never had a bad experience.  One or two places I didn't like the programming, but it wasn't my gym or my place to talk about it.  I've talked with Greg Glassman, Mark Rippitoe, Jeff Martone, John Welborne, Mike Burgener, Rob Shaul, Mark Toomey.....Rob Wolf,  and a lot more etc.  They all have tons of useful information.  I'd like to meet Pendley, Greg Everett and many others to see their particular method for skinning the cat.

Pendley is right. The biggest problem with all of the various sports that I mentioned above is that they are viewed as Elitest, they're viewed as weird sub-cultures that require a secret code to get into.  They are not wiedely known outside of certain segments of the population.  But Crossfit is educating people about: Track & Field, Olympic Lifting, Power Lifting, Gymnastics, etc.  I've got two children, I know enough about useful fitness to expose them to the aforementioned sports. If the next generation 3-7 year olds see mom and dad Clean and jerking and running 400's I think we'll be better off than me seeing my mom doing Jane Fonda and my dad smoking cigarettes.  There are some ego's and some issues as well as some WOD's that I think are stupid, but who cares.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 16, 2013)

^ Awesome post. Couldn't agree more with what you said about how our kids will view fitness as opposed to the last generation.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just to keep the XFit related shitty items in one thread- we had a member here post his hospital stay for rhabdo due to- you guessed it- XFit. I would have to assume the verified cases of rhabdo across all fitness levels attributed directly to xfit has to be over the 300 mark now. Can anyone here name me another "sport" that has 300 confirmed cases of rhabdo (and hundreds more suspected) in less than 15 years of existence? What happens when we have the first death at a cf box? Oh yea, that already happened. 

Can anyone name an activity with a higher incidence of injury to participants than xfit? Some of their most elite athletes have gotten rhabdo AT THE GAMES. It's for this reason that I refuse to believe that any impact xfit may/may not have had can be labeled as "all good". Especially since they embrace things like "Uncle Rhabdo" and the like.


----------



## AWP (Mar 23, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Can anyone name an activity with a higher incidence of injury to participants than xfit? Some of their most elite athletes have gotten rhabdo AT THE GAMES. It's for this reason that I refuse to believe that any impact xfit may/may not have had can be labeled as "all good". Especially since they embrace things like "Uncle Rhabdo" and the like.


 
I'm no fan of Xfit, but to be fair (and in the interest of discussion) is that a failure of the program or the people? The exercises or the mindset of the trainers, staff, and community as a whole?


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 23, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I'm no fan of Xfit, but to be fair (and in the interest of discussion) is that a failure of the program or the people? The exercises or the mindset of the trainers, staff, and community as a whole?


Well, to your question I would say "Yes", with the exception of "the exercises". Saying that an exercise causes rhabdo is like saying "guns kill people" or "spoons make people fat". 

The community embraces acute overtraining like no other. What other event _prides _ itself on making its participants puke? And makes cartoons of such a thing? The entire community has this idea that to be edgy, hardcore, elite, beastmode, whatever- you have to put forth 110% intensity with every workout, or you aren't trying hard enough. Greg Glassman had a quote that previously I had admired, and now I use to point out its relevance to this conversation. I paraphrase from "Sport of Fitness", from the HQ website circa 2007."The days of a drill sgt standing over you saying 'Do more pushups maggot!' are over. I can get far more effort from one single thing. All I need is a whiteboard, and a list of names. What do I say? 3-2-1 go. You don't wanna do that well? Then don't 3-2-1 go. You stayed up late last night studying, you're not feeling well- fine. _I don't care if you wanna be a pussy. 3-2-1 go. I have seen people hurt themselves- metabolically hurt themselves- for a good score on the whiteboard."_ You simply can not reason that the leader of that community states that as a party line and then distance the over-intense reaction as unrelated or a small percentage. Well, you could, but I would be inclined to stop listening to your opinion. 

Couple that community attitude with a legion of "XFit Certified Level 1 Trainers" who were selling pizza last weekend and running a class as the "professional" this week, and you get a community of the willing being led by the blind. Lots of these "trainers"certainly mean well, but xfit is well documented in their complete and total lack of oversight once the affiliate has paid their bill to HQ. No further education, no legal protection for injury or malfeasance, no direction at all. And all this is guised under "We don't want to tell our affiliates what to do, those affiliates are not a franchise. They operate under us in name alone." Why? So when bad shit happens, HQ can assassinate their character, cut ties, and avoid legal liability. 

It's both a failure of the community and the programming. It's fielding a crap product under the false flag of science and data. It's playing on the sensibilities of people not accustomed to intense physical activity by telling them they're part of a community that cares. It's telling people that they can be the same as Policemen, Firemen, Soldiers, Sailors, Marines, MMA Fighters- for the low, low price of $150 a month. 

And then that product injures it's participants at a staggering rate and the inventor of the product brushes those injuries off by saying, "If the thought of falling off the rings and breaking your neck is foreign to you, we don't want you in our ranks."


----------



## Uncle Petey (Mar 24, 2013)

I got Rhabdo doing a USMC PFT last summer. I've probably  had it from other events in life as well. But in hind site so many of my Teammates and Friends from training relate story's similar that have nothing to do with Crossfit.  I never heard of Rhabdo prior to Crossfit. As per the Video you referenced is the theme song a Hip Hop number about waving your shirt in the air?  I am in that video doing 10:00 of Cindy. Mostly Dead-hanging pullups I got 11 rounds.   I think somewhere in Para-Rescue/CCT/BUD/s/ITC/Ranger/SF case's of Rhabdo are very common and probably not reported.  As in my case, I pissed a little blood in the shower, said oh shit. Cleaned up and hydrated up. That day I drank 600 ounce's or water (Gatorade, Soda water,water) throughout the course of the day.

Does Crossfit have some stupid shit in it, absolutely. Are some of Greg Glassman's Libertarian-unfettered-Capitolism the market will decid-isms going to cause problems? Yes of course.  I got into Crossfit in October 2004.  I watched the videos, and read the articles.  I soon realized that if you wanted to get any value I needed to learn the exercises. You do not dead lift 225lbs 21 times super-seted with 21 handstand pushups if you can't safely pull 135 off of the ground. I spent roughly 6 months working on technique until I could safely lift 135 and do an actual handstand push up( I was in Iraq and could not afford to fuck my back up.)   What really got to me was the importance of squatting. All throughout my Recon training I was a great runner, could do cal's all day and swim forever. But put a ruck on me and I was weak.  I had great abs from those Navy Seal workout books I had, but my back was weak and would have spasm's about every month.   Once I started Air Squatting and slowly getting into barbell squatting I got strong. My back did not get tweaked and I get fitter. I got into Crossfit when I was suffering from some terrible over training. I had about two years of constant training to get through. I started slowly training the Crossfit way and my overt-raining was gone.

I get that your not a fan of Crossfit.  Many people that I have worked with, many who are very high level in the fitness business feel the same way. But the over-riding factor is people want to do stuff. They are willing to pay to train because a lot of the gyms are fun.  Just learn how to do the movements, and listen to your body.  They have a great community attitude and the people genuinely care.  Now I know what your saying about bad-programming, and lack of training besides a Level I cert. I feel the same way. Most of the good Crossfit's have Instructors with all sorts of outside training.  When Crossfit first started it seemed to attract Physical Fitness trainers from Bally's, Sport Coaches from High Schools and Cops, not to mention Mountain Climbers from Utah and some other folks.  The common factor was they all had physical fitness or sport background. I too am troubled by a guy in board shorts with no real background but Crossfit Level I Cert in Hand teaching my Mother to do Fran.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 24, 2013)

Uncle Petey said:


> I think somewhere in Para-Rescue/CCT/BUD/s/ITC/Ranger/SF case's of Rhabdo are very common and probably not reported.


Well, I can only speak as a PJ with friends in the selection course- but I disagree with you. I would not say rhabdo is "very common". I would say it is decidedly uncommon. As a matter of fact, I challenge you to show me any data with rhabdo as a diagnosis from those courses. In the 4 classes it took me to graduate indoc, (make fun, I am good now!) I never had a single person talk about or be diagnosed with rhabdo, certainly never serious enough to be hospitalized. The same can not be said for xfit.


----------



## Uncle Petey (Mar 24, 2013)

That's what I mean. Did you even know about it?  The PJ's are a different animal altogether;  the Course being run by the Best medics (my belief) in the world.  Common doesn't mean everybody all the time.  How many guys post ruck run mistook it for just being tired.  We as a community self-correct, we drink heaps of water post training, pre-training, etc.   I do wonder what the real numbers are for Rhabdo in Crossfit, probably pretty high.  In fact it is probably the highest in any "sport" that I know of, they advertise that it could happen. I think about all of the useless exercise's I did in training for or going to school.  How much better could I have been if people we're teaching the  big lifts? Or learning how to increase your work capacity through circuits that didn't involve dirty dogs and jane fondas?


----------



## PattyW (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone know if there is a crossfit at Ali Al Saleem?


----------



## policemedic (Mar 25, 2013)

ebiaihi said:


> With all things equal with technique the athlete with the better general physical preparedness will probably win most events. Everything done at a Crossfit gym or a any gym is just training with the strength-speed continuum. I've never had much of an interest in Crossfit so I don't know the names of the WODs or all of the WODs that exist, I'm familiar with Metabolic conditioning/interval training though. With interval training it wouldn't be possible to train absolute strength[lift close to your 1RM]. You'll primarily do strength-speed[Olympic lift], speed-strength[jump squat] or absolute speed[box jump]. If using an insufficient load on the strength-speed exercise it'll only be a speed-strength exercise, then only the speed end of the strength-speed continuum is worked. Traditional training, depending on the programming, will give the more complete training and the complete training will be better training.


 
I just saw this, and...well...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 25, 2013)

What's the NSCA's official position on cross fit?


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 29, 2013)

Uncle Petey said:


> That's what I mean. Did you even know about it? The PJ's are a different animal altogether; the Course being run by the Best medics (my belief) in the world. Common doesn't mean everybody all the time. How many guys post ruck run mistook it for just being tired. We as a community self-correct, we drink heaps of water post training, pre-training, etc. I do wonder what the real numbers are for Rhabdo in Crossfit, probably pretty high. In fact it is probably the highest in any "sport" that I know of, they advertise that it could happen. I think about all of the useless exercise's I did in training for or going to school. How much better could I have been if people we're teaching the big lifts? Or learning how to increase your work capacity through circuits that didn't involve dirty dogs and jane fondas?


Well put my friend. I see what you mean. 

Not to get too off topic, but I definitely see where the pipelines and jobs are headed (S/C coaches and physiologists at the units, THOR3, etc.) and I wonder if we are getting "it" fast enough. A lot of my time was spent doing some "not so beneficial" exercise, long into the night, as I am sure you also have.


----------



## Uncle Petey (Mar 29, 2013)

We like every other Unit are going that way as well.  I have been deeply involved in our program and I'm glad this is the way ahead.  Too many guys get sidelined from their careers because of shoddy and lackadaisical  medical care. But we do it to ourselves because we're too hard headed to adjust our training.  Once your in, you need to start training to perform on the job, and in that we need to prepare train and recover like professionals.


----------



## TB1077 (Mar 29, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Just to keep the XFit related shitty items in one thread- we had a member here post his hospital stay for rhabdo due to- you guessed it- XFit. I would have to assume the verified cases of rhabdo across all fitness levels attributed directly to xfit has to be over the 300 mark now. Can anyone here name me another "sport" that has 300 confirmed cases of rhabdo (and hundreds more suspected) in less than 15 years of existence? What happens when we have the first death at a cf box? Oh yea, that already happened.
> 
> Can anyone name an activity with a higher incidence of injury to participants than xfit? Some of their most elite athletes have gotten rhabdo AT THE GAMES. It's for this reason that I refuse to believe that any impact xfit may/may not have had can be labeled as "all good". Especially since they embrace things like "Uncle Rhabdo" and the like.


 
Unfortunately I had plenty of time to research this (9 days in the hospital...), and as much as I find Crossfit to be a great form of training for a certain group of people, I was quite unhappy with how Crossfit somewhat pokes fun at Rhabdo and other potential injuries that can occur.  This is the side of Crossfit that, in my opinion, needs to change.  There needs to be a lot more education for the coaches and their customers/athletes.

My bout with Rhabdo was somewhat self-inflicted.  I was a little dehydtrated, which is rare for me.  I also tackled a heavy workout a lot harder than I should have considering I was just starting up with crossfit after 5 months of basic training and airborne school.  I hadn't done kipping pullups in that stretch and now I was taking on 100 of them.  I could have slowed them down and done them in smaller sets, but I didn't.  The coaches at my gym were pushing me to do it faster.  We all forgot that I hadn't done workouts like this in 5 months.

Crossfit was an excellent program for myself prior to shipping to Basic.  I had never done olympic lifts, and my gym spent a lot of time on learning proper form.  All of my main lifts saw tremendous improvement over the course of 5 months.  My cardio endurance also improved.  So for me it was great.  With that said, I have seen too many people start Crossfit being completely out of shape and I'm shocked that there are not more injuries (especially Rhabdo) due to Level 1 coaches not building them up slowly to prevent injuries and so people can learn how their body reacts to heavy workouts.  I also have to admit, like in my case, a lot of the people that enjoy Crossfit tend to be the type of person that has that need to push themselves as hard as they can.  I'm sure a good chunk of the members here probably fit that mold.  So when you match up personalities like that along with a workout program that pushes you to the brink, it is easy to see why injuries are popping up. 

Now if you want to talk about the culture, I have to agree that there are a lot of annoying people.  You have to love the people that spend $500 on a shirt, shorts, compression sleeves, designer headband, and of course 3 different pairs of shoes for a single workout.  This is the part of Crossfit that just kills me...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 29, 2013)

I mean I did buy Merrell Road gloves specifically to be gym shoes...but that was more because I haven't seen anyone lift barefoot and I wanted to lift close to that.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 29, 2013)

People spend money on their hobbies. If their hobby is Crossfit, then they will likely use expendable income on it. It's not really unlike any other sport where people spend money on sport-specific gear. I guess if you don't like your hands getting ripped up, you buy gloves, and if you don't like your shins getting ripped up, you buy shin guards, etc. Look at how much money people spend on cleats, mouth guards, and underarmour in football (just as an example). Now, that being said, I haven't purchased any of the typical crossfit stuff, I just work out in running shorts and t-shirts that I have had forever. I do however have a pair of Vibram Five Fingers, but I have been using them since before I started doing Crossfit.

The headbands, knee-highs, etc..... yeah not really my style, but if other people like it, i'm not one to judge.


----------



## TB1077 (Mar 30, 2013)

I was mainly getting at the point of the cost of anything branded for crossfit.  You could have two identical shirts, but if one had the word crossfit on it, bam... twice the price.  As far as spending money on hobbies, I'm just as guilty as the next guy.  Now the compression sleeves for arms and legs I just don't get (why not wear long sleeve shirt or compression pants?).

Thunderhorse, I also use the Merrell Barefoots for the gym.  I would prefer to workout without shoes, but that isn't practical.  My wife and I both have issues with squats in any shoes that have heel lift.  I would do the 5 fingers, but the toes just always freaked me out.  There's a former marine at my gym that loves them for crossfit.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 30, 2013)

I couldn't do the toes in the vibram, fila's or adidas...I really wanted to get some for swimming in the rivers and lakes around here...but oh well, have the road gloves so triple knot.

I played basketball for 30 minutes straight in them...never again, that's all I have to say, surprisingly it wasn't horrible but it was tough.


----------



## Uncle Petey (Mar 31, 2013)

I've tried *5 fingers* for many different things. I don't recommend them for serious lifting. Running in them requires all sorts of skill development as well. Short stuff on lawns and parks is a great way to mimic barefoot running with them.  Use in the woods or river sounds great for that reason as well.
I use Merrells for running and sprinting, and most workouts.  I also have about 1,000 pairs of* Chuck Taylor's* for just about everything as well.
I've done some heavy barbell stuff in my *ASOLO's* and they work very well for Dead-lifts as well as squats.
I am terribly lazy and have yet to purchase lifting shoes, I will someday.
If you get into training you start to realize all of the little nit-noid things that cut down on your performance so you compensate by purchasing useful things. I always tape my wrists when i use kettlebells because it keeps my hands dry and thus I save a lot of blistering. I need to buy some wrist wraps as well. I got a bunch of knee high under Armor Socks that are sort of compression type. They are awesome. I highly recommend looking into some of these products.  I notice a difference when I'm not wearing them. I used to be one of the ankle sock crowd.  The only problem is knee high socks with black silky's is not so cool for dudes.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 31, 2013)

Uncle Petey said:


> I got a bunch of knee high under Armor Socks that are sort of compression type. They are awesome. I highly recommend looking into some of these products. I notice a difference when I'm not wearing them. I used to be one of the ankle sock crowd. The only problem is knee high socks with black silky's is not so cool for dudes.


----------



## Uncle Petey (Mar 31, 2013)

Alright already fucking ready I get it.....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd be down for compression sleeves for running...but AR 670-1 is the bane of the Soldier's existence an the simple fact that the Army's current PTs would have been fine in the 80s.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 31, 2013)

I couldn't resist....





!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 2, 2013)

ThunderHorse said:


> I mean I did buy Merrell Road gloves *specifically to be gym shoes*...but that was more because I haven't seen anyone lift barefoot and I wanted to lift close to that.


Why would you buy shoes that are designed for running on roads as gym shoes?  Why in the world would you want to lift close to being barefoot?





ThunderHorse said:


> I couldn't do the toes in the vibram, fila's or adidas...I really wanted to get some for swimming in the rivers and lakes around here...but oh well, have the road gloves so triple knot.
> 
> I played basketball for 30 minutes straight in them...never again, that's all I have to say, surprisingly it wasn't horrible but it was tough.


This has what to do with Xfit?  You played basketball in minimal running shoes.  You deserve whatever negative effects came as a result.  





ThunderHorse said:


> I'd be down for compression sleeves for running...but AR 670-1 is the bane of the Soldier's existence an the simple fact that the Army's current PTs would have been fine in the 80s.


This has what to do with Xfit?


Are you going to contribute anything of worth to this discussion, Sir, or are you just going to continue going off on tangents about barefoot lifting road gym shoes and swimming in rivers and lakes with triple knots?


----------



## Uncle Petey (Apr 3, 2013)

Jeez I'm really sorry I wasted your time.  Next meandering thread will be: Does wearing a Tap-out T-Shirt everyday after duty make you a MMA bad-ass?  Does an Afflicted T-shirt mean that your are afflicted with awesomeness?


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 3, 2013)

What. Is. Happening????

Back on topic. With the xfit games going on, how does the programming "feel" this year. Any inputs on the Sam Briggs fiasco or Annie Thors Daughter dropping out?


----------



## Teufel (Apr 3, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Why would you buy shoes that are designed for running on roads as gym shoes? Why in the world would you want to lift close to being barefoot?


 
I used to work out barefoot.  Or with 5 fingers.  I ended up going to chuck taylors or my new balance minimuses.  Anyway this shit ain't rocket science, the most important piece of gear guys need to worry about getting is some f*ckin heart.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 3, 2013)

Annie dropping out sucks because she's great for the sport with her shirt on (extremely beautiful lady, but the abs make me run for the hills as she's got 8 more than I, whoops).  She's got a great personality as well.  In Men's health it was interesting because a writer interviewed Froning, they worked out and Froning was talking about the collectivism and the focus on form...said nothing about the pace in which XFit seems to be geared.  Even said you could go at your own pace...which is really against the principles of what I've seen from XFit.  For Froning though his background wasn't just XFit as a I recall.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 3, 2013)

Most CF coaches preach that intensity comes AFTER form. If you can't do the movement correctly, you shouldn't be doing it quickly. Also, it depends on the WOD, some are supposed to be fast, some are not. 

I think the programming for the Open has been "ok" so far. I was not a fan of the first one, as the Open is supposed to be accessible to 95% of the athletes who participate, but they went up in weight to fast for the snatches on the first one. The first round was a 75 lb snatch, which that is fine, but the second round they jumped to 135, and then went even further up in subsequent rounds. I just didn't think it was a good one for the Open. Other than that, I think they have been decent for the competition setting. You are kind of limited in the Open with what you can do, the creativity doesn't really come into play until regionals or especially the Games.


----------



## Uncle Petey (Apr 3, 2013)

I like Annie.........Thorsidotter....Sakamoto.......Julie......Camille....


----------



## Uncle Petey (Apr 3, 2013)

Last year with the 30 reps of 225lbs hang power clean a bit too much right away, and yeah the snatches area bigger than I'd like too see.  But I think they are trying to chop the numbers decisively earlier on due to logistics.   Either way the Games are a hell of an event in total.


----------



## Psyc_9780 (Apr 3, 2013)

Etype said:


> My goal is to make this thread a sticky. As a disclaimer, I do CrossFit. I do a Westside Conjugate/CrossFit that suits my needs, and I have a helluva lot of fun with it. My problem is, the whole CrossFit brand, people who subscribe to it, and all their little quirks- are gay.
> 
> On the CrossFit Discussion Board today I saw people talking about "functional" exercises-
> -Rowing was one of them, I guess it is if I ever have to paddle my dhingy with fixed oars to shore from my pirate ship. A zodiac doesn't have oars, it has paddles- so rowing is not functional to me, or most other people for that matter.
> ...


 
Try walking through the Crossfit gym while a class is going on. It should be added on to any pipeline as an additional obstacle course.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm gonna switch sides here for a second, and say that the whole WWE-intro they did when they announced 13.5 was super gay, and you could tell the athletes were pretty embarrassed with it.


----------



## Uncle Petey (Apr 6, 2013)

I didn't see that. I really hope it doesn't go that way. As much as I like the games, its hard to cheer people doing thrusters!  " Full Extension....."  I know, I know I'm a fitness nerd and I have probably said, in fact I have said something like that.


----------



## formerBrat (Apr 8, 2013)

ThunderHorse said:


> What's the NSCA's official position on cross fit?


 
I responded to this post only as it seems the question had not been answered as of yet. To post a disclaimer, I used to work in the sports medicine field in a different life. I used to hold the NSCA-CSCS and CPT certifications while working in that field. I was NOT a physical therapist or ATC or PTA. I have been disconnected from the industry for years but I still enjoy reading the threads in here for knowledge and debate. I pass on this link for reference to quoted question above as it made me wonder what the organization might think about Xfit. I did not find an official position paper however. Take note regarding the author's background at the end of the article. Also keep in mind that NSCA has been offering their TSAC certification (Tactical Strength and Conditioning) for a bit now and while I am not trying to sound like a skeptic, they do have some skin in the game. (I am not familar with that program and I don't know what it costs to be TSAC certified and if there are discounts to the military and LE community)

I also did not read the article fully, but intend to once I have a few more minutes of free time tonight.

http://www.nsca.com/Education/E-lea...-Training--Do-CrossFit-or-P90X-Make-the-Cut-/



> *Evidence-Based Physical Training: Do CrossFit or P90X Make the Cut?*
> by Guy Leahy, Med, CSCS,*D
> 
> High-intensity circuit training programs are gaining a lot of recent attention. Learn about their application to military fitness. From the NSCA TSAC Report.
> ...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 8, 2013)

There are a few people who bring their laptops into the gym with them and do some form of P90X...in the gym...with their laptop.  Forgiving the fact that they look like complete idiots, I want to throw things at them.


----------



## dknob (Apr 8, 2013)

I'd like to meet somebody who doubts CF produces faster and more noticeable results.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 8, 2013)

When conducted correctly and safely HIIT is extremely effective.


----------



## Uncle Petey (Apr 9, 2013)

http://anabolicminds.com/forum/exercise-science/167224-mark-rippetoes-resignation.html

Gentlepersons of the National Strength and Conditioning Association, and
whoever may be concerned:

This letter shall serve as my formal relinquishment of my Certified Strength and
Conditioning Specialist credential. I was in the first group to test for the CSCS in
1985, and was among the minority of applicants to pass the exam and be granted
the credential, which I was proud to hold for many years.

However, the NSCA has apparently taken a different direction from the one with
which I so closely identified 23 years ago. My professional emphasis has remained
on the improvement of strength and conditioning, while that of the NSCA has
apparently changed. Its professional publications are quite thoroughly reflective of
a shift in emphasis to physical therapy and athletic training, while failing, in my
opinion, to address the actual processes by which athletes are made more strong
and conditioned,and further, in my opinion, failing to meet the minimum standards
for a quality scientific publication.

Its internal administrative problems are legend. It has dealt with me in an
unsatisfactory manner regarding its professional insurance. It no longer serves my
best professional interest to be associated with the NSCA or the NSCA
Certification Commission.

Therefore, I am formally relinquishing my CSCS credential, which I shall no
longer use in any subsequent professional reference or capacity. Furthermore, I
withdraw permission from The National Strength and Conditioning Association
and the NSCA Certification Commission to list me as a Certified Strength and
Conditioning Specialist in any publications or online materials that may be
published subsequent to the receipt of this letter.

Sincerely,
(signed)
Mark Rippetoe


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Apr 9, 2013)

dknob said:


> I'd like to meet somebody who doubts CF produces faster and more noticeable results.


 
As compared to what? For what sport? For what event?

There are 3 "boxes" in my area. I could drive to all of them today and the WOD for the day won't be the same....so what is CF?


----------



## goon175 (Apr 9, 2013)

> so what is CF?


 
constantly varied, high-intensity functional movement


----------



## Teufel (Apr 9, 2013)

Uncle Petey said:


> http://anabolicminds.com/forum/exercise-science/167224-mark-rippetoes-resignation.html
> 
> Therefore, I am formally relinquishing my CSCS credential, which I shall no
> longer use in any subsequent professional reference or capacity. Furthermore, I
> ...


 
I think he did this a few years ago.  He is a great strength coach and was one of the first guys to get a CSCS.  You could call him a CSCS plank owner.


----------



## AWP (Apr 9, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> There are a few people who bring their laptops into the gym with them and do some form of P90X...in the gym...with their laptop. Forgiving the fact that they look like complete idiots, I want to throw things at them.


 
We have a dozen ( 3 women, the rest are men) or so at my job who religiously performed P90X. They have the videos with crappy music and assed-up "instructors" and the various colored bands...every night they are out there for however long a "workout" lasts.  After a few months they started using free weights in their routine. Around 4 months into P90X they started lifting and hitting the treadmill. I asked them why they seemingly abandoned P90X; The women still use it and the men don't. They weren't seeing any gains in their PT scores and had actually lost time on the run.

Is it the program or the people? I don't know. I only know that those doing P90X found it unsatisfactory when measured against the only yardstick they know: The Air Force PT test. 

Your mileage may vary...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 9, 2013)

It's a program designed to burn fat and build lean muscle and give you a "beach body".  But like everything else in that realm, the diet is 75% of the equation, if not more.  My buddy who did it, and saw great results, was spending $100-$150 at the grocery store every week.  The perceived lack of results is probably directly related to the quality of food your buddy Fleur serves at the DFAC.  
I get your point though.  And P90X is supposed to be 90 days.  Unless my math is way off, they should have been done before 4 months.  If they want to get better at ONLY the PT test, all they have to do is run and practice push/sit ups.  
And my mileage always varies greatly.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 15, 2013)

I saw this somewhere on the webz and I think it probably sums up amlove21 's take on CF.   
Even if it doesn't, Kenny Powers is fucking awesome.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 1, 2013)

Watching the reruns with the ESPN what is cross fit  shpiel is hilarious.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 1, 2013)

Suggested reading:

http://www.sweatpit.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=cult


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 16, 2013)

ThunderHorse said:


> When conducted correctly and safely HIIT is extremely effective.


 
I'm late to the pants party here, (LIKE ALWAYS) but I'll throw in my 2 cents....and to be upfront/honest, I am no stud like most of yall for sure!!!!

I grew up lifting with my brother, he is huge, he got all the Norwegian muscles , I got the leftovers and huge lungs!
I did X-country and Track (400, 800, 1 and 2 miles and Javelin)

I know most guys jumped on the CF in the early days (2004-2006)....I did...and I liked it, it was alot like what I did already and what we did in High School to stay strong but not add extra bulk.

Anywho.....I never did WOD's religiously..they were posted on white boards and I did all of it or some of it based on what I wanted/what my plan was.
The thing about CF that confused me was there was no pattern...so I made up my own.

To this day, I throw kettlebell swings into just about every day of PT and use the HIIT  like its a religion.

To sum up my rambling, CF has its place, I won't bad mouth the principle, nor the people that do it in the military to better themselves.
However, it is not a end all be all solution!
I think true Physical fitness requires multiple attacks from key angles and is definitely dependent upon the individual on what angle is needed more.


----------



## exarmy (Jun 17, 2013)

In my opinion... Crossfit is successful because of the intensity put into the workouts. The concept is not new and any workout program that consist of intensity, variation, repetition, and variation done at the same level of intensity will obtain the roughly the same results. To caveat that, certain programs are designed certain ways. You can do P90X as intense as you want but as it is geared towards losing weight and what not, those are the results your going to see. Crossfit is not a new style of working out, it is a brand. It's a brand that motivates participates by providing them challenging daily workouts (forcing intensity levels required to progress) and gives crossfitters a sense of community. For the record, I dislike crossfit. As previously stated, Crossfit can be very successful and it has its place but it is not the be all, end all of fitness programs.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 17, 2013)

In regards to the "environment," my last roommate in college dug deep into me, he said if I couldn't be a self starter in the gym I shouldn't be commissioning.  He was a minor league ball player with a crazy work ethic, it ended up not working out for him.  So now almost two years later I don't need motivation beyond music once I've entered the gym.  The whole cheering an community bullshit can, you know, blow me.

Also, from total frat move...I think the guy is a doucher, but hell it was a funny read:

http://postgradproblems.com/stopcrossfit/

and then a response from one of his readers:

http://postgradproblems.com/startcrossfit/


----------



## Teufel (Jun 18, 2013)

ThunderHorse said:


> In regards to the "environment," my last roommate in college dug deep into me, he said if I couldn't be a self starter in the gym I shouldn't be commissioning. He was a minor league ball player with a crazy work ethic, it ended up not working out for him. So now almost two years later I don't need motivation beyond music once I've entered the gym. The whole cheering an community bullshit can, you know, blow me.
> 
> Also, from total frat move...I think the guy is a doucher, but hell it was a funny read:
> 
> ...


 
That girl basically proved all of his points for him.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 18, 2013)

I think they both sound like retards.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 22, 2013)

Ugh...dafuq: http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/20/healt...htlifter-crossfit/index.html?hpt=hp_inthenews


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 22, 2013)

ThunderHorse said:


> Ugh...dafuq: http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/20/healt...htlifter-crossfit/index.html?hpt=hp_inthenews



Whatever. It is none of our business, nor the business of anyone else. She wants to look fuckable three weeks post partem? I am all for it. I should email her my number.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 22, 2013)

I like her shoes.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 22, 2013)

It's nothing new. Pregnant chicks have been doing CF for years, for some reason that pic caused a shit storm though.


----------



## galafinaster (Sep 22, 2013)

“Everybody wants to be a bodybuilder, but don’t nobody wanna lift no heavy ass weight.” – Ronnie Coleman


----------



## x SF med (Sep 22, 2013)

It would be humorous if she cleaned and jerked her way into delivery...   OOOOOOOOOOPs..... sorry, can somebody call adoctor, I seem to have delivered at my best weight yet...


----------



## goon175 (Nov 5, 2013)

This is a great article on the difference between those who compete at an elite level, and everyone else. Chris is a veteran of the sport, and has been around the block more than a few times when it comes to the CF Games.

http://chrisspealler.com/training-crossfit-vs-crossfit-as-a-sport/


----------



## Ravage (Nov 5, 2013)

Been doing CF for about three months now. Improved my overall fitnes level and met some fantastic people. And I'd guess that's the reason why I started doing this.
I hate the gym, I find it mundane and boring, so most of my life I've been staing as far away from them as I can. I also find the gym culture is something totally repulsive - for the most part.
Plus for 80PLN a month (that's aprox. 25 USD) I can train all I want.
I also learned how to climb a rope - small victories


----------



## Red Ryder (Nov 5, 2013)

^ $25.00 a month for a CF gym?!? Damn I need to move to Poland.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 5, 2013)

Our women are gorgeous, our food is delicious and our vodka is absolutletly breath-taking. Yeah, you really should move over here


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 11, 2013)

There was another article I read about cross fit awhile ago, that I need to find, here's one by Mark Rippetoe that was posted on HuffPost:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mark-rippetoe/crossfit-good-bad-ugly_b_4420922.html

Here's the other one:
http://lenoxspartanfitness.com/category/why-we-dont-wod-part-1-case-study/


----------



## goon175 (Dec 11, 2013)

ThunderHorse said:


> There was another article I read about cross fit awhile ago, that I need to find, here's one by Mark Rippetoe that was posted on HuffPost:
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mark-rippetoe/crossfit-good-bad-ugly_b_4420922.html



Really good article.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 12, 2013)

Had a blast today.

5x:
-10 KB swings
-1 DL
-15 KB swings
-2 DL
-25 KB swings
-3 DL
-50 KB swings

KB - 18 KG
DL - 72.5 KG

Total time: 30:54


----------



## goon175 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Had a blast today.
> 
> 5x:
> -10 KB swings
> ...



Who the fuck came up with that WOD? Your lower back is gonna be so fucking sore you won't even want to stand up straight.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 12, 2013)

Actually my lower back is just fine, my legs are a little sore. If you do it right  your back is AOK. But I know what you mean. I did DL and my lower back hurted for the next 4 days. Learned to keep my back straight the whole way.


----------



## goon175 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Actually my lower back is just fine, my legs are a little sore. If you do it right  your back is AOK. But I know what you mean. I did DL and my lower back hurted for the next 4 days. Learned to keep my back straight the whole way.



I just don't see the point of doing high volume DL's and KB swings in the same work out, they are both lower-back centric exercises.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes and th ekey was to do it the right way, meaning keeping the back straight every single time. We weren't running for th egolden globe, but more of a 'take it slow and learn the basics while WODing' type of thing. All th epreasure went into my upper legs (at least during the KB swings), which was the goal here anyway.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 13, 2013)

Ravage said:


> ...
> I also learned how to climb a rope - small victories



How the hell did you make it through an NCO course, or Basic Training without climbing a rope?


----------



## Ravage (Dec 13, 2013)

Only SOF PT exams have rope climbing. At least in our mil. The rest have a 3k run for time, pull-ups, situps in 2 mins. and 10x10m sprint.

Females have a 1k run, push-ups, situps in 2 mins and an 'envelope' sprint.


----------



## reed11b (Dec 13, 2013)

x SF med said:


> How the hell did you make it through an NCO course, or Basic Training without climbing a rope?


 My basic and NCO course had no ropes courses. The only time I have had to climb ropes was unit PT on active duty (long long ago, in a frozen land far far away).
Reed


----------



## goon175 (Dec 13, 2013)

I think I still have scars on my shins from climbing ropes….


----------



## x SF med (Dec 13, 2013)

goon175 said:


> I think I still have scars on my shins from climbing ropes….




I still have sisal splinters in hands from the QCourse and the duty stations afterwards....  went right through the callouses...


----------



## digrar (Dec 14, 2013)

Traverse ropes, going over the top, my sternum still has shirt button marks on it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Ravage (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone tired "Bring Sally Up - Squat Challenge" ?






You can do it with weights, do a push-up varation, plank or even on a pull-up bar.


----------



## reed11b (Dec 18, 2013)

4 times in a row. Twice squats, once push-ups, Once Thrusters.
Reed


----------



## Ravage (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 19, 2013)

Done it with squats and planks to push ups.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 15, 2014)

My younger brother is currently deployed and posted this on his FB wall today.  I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 15, 2014)

I wouldn't want to use that bad boy, hell on the hands!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 18, 2014)

Crossfit breaks another person

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mackenziekruvant/crossfit-athlete-paralyzed-after-suffering-severed-spine-in


> *CrossFit Athlete Paralyzed After Suffering Severed Spine In Fitness Competition*
> On Jan. 12, Kevin Ogar severed his spine during a freak accident at a fitness competition in Orange County, Calif.
> The 28-year old is an active member and coach in the Colorado CrossFit community with more than three years of experience.
> 
> ...



Here's a brief video


----------



## Ravage (Jan 18, 2014)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Crossfit breaks another person



I strongly dissagree. Crossfit did not break his spine, the person in question did it. If you have a accident with a gun, is the gun to blame or is the person holding the gun at the time responsible?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 18, 2014)

Ravage said:


> i strongly dissagree. Crossfit did not break his spine, the person in question did it. If you have a accident with a gun, is the gun to blame or is the person holding the gun at the time responsible?


In this case, it really depends on what kind of event they were doing.  If it was regular snatches with proper rest time in between attempts, then yes I would put it on the guy.  But knowing crossfit, it was probably AMRAP snatches along with some other goofy shit, which I would then say the fault is shared between the programming and the competitor.

EDIT: I take a little of that back.  According to one description, the bar bounced off the weights behind him, and that somehow was enough to break his spine.  It first looked to me like it just crashed onto his back from the top of the snatch position.  If that's the case, then it's really just a freak accident.

Crossfit is still a bunch of dorks, though!


----------



## Ravage (Jan 18, 2014)

At the end of the day it all comes down to the old and tested mantra - "train hard, but train smart".


----------



## goon175 (Jan 18, 2014)

Deathy McDeath said:


> In this case, it really depends on what kind of event they were doing.  If it was regular snatches with proper rest time in between attempts, then yes I would put it on the guy.  But knowing crossfit, it was probably AMRAP snatches along with some other goofy shit, which I would then say the fault is shared between the programming and the competitor.
> 
> EDIT: I take a little of that back.  According to one description, the bar bounced off the weights behind him, and that somehow was enough to break his spine.  It first looked to me like it just crashed onto his back from the top of the snatch position.  If that's the case, then it's really just a freak accident.
> 
> Crossfit is still a bunch of dorks, though!



Ogar is a beast, and is someone who is very well aware of how to do a snatch as well as what his personal limits are. The guy can hang snatch from the hip 275, and has been in the game for years. Injuries happen in every sport, sometimes they are severe and unfortunate. This wasn't the case of some amateur taking on more than they could handle.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 18, 2014)

Kevin Ogar was competing in a sanctioned crossfit event, as a crossfit athlete, under crossfit's banner. The kool aid drinkers out there making @Ravage 's argument are pissing me off. 

100% of this guy's identity was wrapped up in his gym and crossfit. Lots of athletes in crossfit are the same way. 

So, yes, "crossfit didn't break Kevin Ogar's spine." You know what DID break it? His love for high intensity fitness that often implements high rep olympic lifts well after athletes are already fatigued in cramped spaces without regard for safety, as evidenced by Greg Glassman, owner and head coach of crossfit. Further, they add the intensity of competition to these lifts/events, and that results in athletes going well beyond their safe performance thresholds for what it, essentially, working out. 

I will say this- there is a difference between _correlation _and _causation. _But a mildly successful high school athlete that never gets into crossfit (Kevin Ogar) might not have to be paralyzed from the waist down today.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 18, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Ogar is a beast, and is someone who is very well aware of how to do a snatch as well as what his personal limits are. The guy can hang snatch from the hip 275, and has been in the game for years. Injuries happen in every sport, sometimes they are severe and unfortunate. This wasn't the case of some amateur taking on more than they could handle.


I totally agree! Kevin Ogar and his coaching staff should have known better. As professional athletes and as a professional coaching staff, they should have seen the event line up and not signed up. (I know that's not what you were saying.)

Also, strength doesnt mean anything here; he wasn't paralyzed by trying a weight well above his PR with shitty form. The event space was set up poorly and didn't give him room to dump safely, and _the fucking guy 1 foot from him didn't know enough to save Kevin Ogar because crossfit is run by a bunch of fucks that took a 3 day course and think they're olympic lifting coaches. _


----------



## ZmanTX (Jan 19, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> _ *crossfit is run by a bunch of fucks that took a 3 day course and think they're olympic lifting coaches*. _



Such a great quote right there, and that sums up a lot of CF gyms in many different places.... Pure fucking garbage from the equipment, programming, and coaching.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 19, 2014)

In the Buzzfeed article:


			
				Russell Berger said:
			
		

> “In a country consumed by a deadly obesity and health epidemic, I really don’t have much tolerance for claims of the dangers of ‘over-exercising,’” he said. “As for exercising without watching form, obviously it is better to train with optimal technique, but the benefit of training functional movements even with *poor technique dramatically outweighs the risk associated with avoiding them for fear of injury via incompetence.*”



Really?  True idiot.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 19, 2014)

Boils down to one thing:

Do it right, or don't get to do it twice because doing it wrong cost you the ability to get an erection or wiggle your toes


----------



## Brill (Jan 19, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Boils down to one thing:
> 
> Do it right, or don't get to do it twice because doing it wrong cost you the ability to get an erection or wiggle your toes



That should be written on the exit ramp!


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 19, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> In the Buzzfeed article:
> 
> 
> Really?  True idiot.


Russel Berger is a fucking idiot. Almost as much as Dale Saran (Crossfit HQ Lead Counsel) that actually challenged me to an internet fight. You just cant make this stuff up.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 19, 2014)

I visited a Crossfit place recently. It is a a hybrid of Crossfit and Strongman however. I know the head trainer/coach there. I will check it out further.


----------



## CDG (Jan 20, 2014)

Despite the body of evidence that screams "CAUTION!", people continue to throw themselves into CF with little to no reservation.  There's an almost zealot level of devotion that some people bring to CF, and typically those people are so damn insecure that being called an "athlete" and "elite" on a consistent basis garners their unequivocal loyalty despite any and all negatives associated with the brand and the program.  Greg Glassman had a great idea, and started off well.  He has since gone off the deep end and is an idiot of the highest order who surrounds himself with impressionable sycophants who will accept no challenge to anything CF related without throwing temper tantrums and threatening legal action.  Multiple legitimate field experts (Rippetoe, Wolf, Everett) have been excommunicated for sticking to the facts and the science in the face of the bro-science that permeates CF.  Yet despite all this, people still throw themselves into it with reckless abandon.  So things like this will continue to happen every so often, and people on both sides will continue to not accept any responsibility.  There are still good gyms out there, but it seems like they are getting to be fewer and fewer in number.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 20, 2014)

When an elite level athlete in a CF competition gets hurt, it's because of CF. When an elite level athlete gets hurt in any other competition, it's an unfortunate accident that may happen .


----------



## CDG (Jan 20, 2014)

goon175 said:


> When an elite level athlete in a CF competition gets hurt, it's because of CF. When an elite level athlete gets hurt in any other competition, it's an unfortunate accident that may happen .


The articles I have found say that his spine was severed when the bar bounced off the weights behind him and hit him.  Show me one Olympic lifting clip where someone was hurt because of having shit cluttering the immediate area they were lifting in.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 20, 2014)

CDG said:


> The articles I have found say that his spine was severed when the bar bounced off the weights behind him and hit him.  Show me one Olympic lifting clip where someone was hurt because of having shit cluttering the immediate area they were lifting in.



Nope, bar came right down on his back very similar to the videos above. There were plates behind the lifting platform he was on, but the bar cleared them and rolled right away after he had already fallen to the ground.

EDIT: Pretty good article here: http://physiodetective.com/2014/01/...cident-a-freak-accident-not-crossfit-related/


----------



## CDG (Jan 20, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Nope, bar came right down on his back very similar to the videos above. There were plates behind the lifting platform he was on, but the bar cleared them and rolled right away after he had already fallen to the ground.
> 
> EDIT: Pretty good article here: http://physiodetective.com/2014/01/...cident-a-freak-accident-not-crossfit-related/


 
It didn't look that way in the video posted in this thread.  It did look like the bar bounced off the plates and made a secondary impact.  An article by ABC News that quotes his training partner Matt Hathcock describes the bounce as well: http://abcnews.go.com/US/crossfit-a...news-concerns-popular-sport/story?id=21555690


----------



## goon175 (Jan 20, 2014)

CDG said:


> It didn't look that way in the video posted in this thread.  It did look like the bar bounced off the plates and made a secondary impact.  An article by ABC News that quotes his training partner Matt Hathcock describes the bounce as well: http://abcnews.go.com/US/crossfit-a...news-concerns-popular-sport/story?id=21555690



We must be looking at two different videos bro… the only video I have seen of the lift was it falling on his back, him falling to the ground, and the bar rolling away...


----------



## CDG (Jan 20, 2014)

goon175 said:


> We must be looking at two different videos bro… the only video I have seen of the lift was it falling on his back, him falling to the ground, and the bar rolling away...


 
I stand corrected.  I went back and watched the video frame by frame.  The link you posted to the article makes more sense now.  It does look like some type of injury occurs as he's standing the lift up.  It looks like he essentially collapses, like it wasn't a bail attempt.  Then the bar lands on him.  At full speed it looked to me like there was a bit of a ricochet off the plates behind him, but in slow-mo the bar appears to impact the plates at a straight down angle at the same time it lands fully across his upper spine.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 20, 2014)

All of our guesses aside, I am hoping we can hear from Kevin himself about what happened. Hopefully after he is feeling better he writes something. Leo is friends with him as they are both from Denver, so I'm hoping even if he doesn't release a statement or something that I can get some insight.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 20, 2014)

This is the best article I have read yet:

http://deadliftdungeon.wordpress.com/2014/01/16/the-conversation-that-has-to-be-had-about-crossfit/


----------



## goon175 (Jan 21, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> This is the best article I have read yet:
> 
> http://deadliftdungeon.wordpress.com/2014/01/16/the-conversation-that-has-to-be-had-about-crossfit/



So he basically said what all the other critics say… "I don't like the programming"


----------



## CDG (Jan 21, 2014)

goon175 said:


> So he basically said what all the other critics say… "I don't like the programming"


 
It's an extremely valid point though.  I hadn't seen the context of the workout Kevin Ogar was injured on, and after seeing it, I 100% agree that it was an extremely poor choice for a workout.  CF has got to start taking some responsibility for these kinds of things and providing more regulation if needed.  Shrugging your shoulders and pretending like there was nothing that could have prevented this is absurd, and that's what the majority of the CF community seems to be doing.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 21, 2014)

CDG said:


> It's an extremely valid point though.  I hadn't seen the context of the workout Kevin Ogar was injured on, and after seeing it, I 100% agree that it was an extremely poor choice for a workout.  CF has got to start taking some responsibility for these kinds of things and providing more regulation if needed.  Shrugging your shoulders and pretending like there was nothing that could have prevented this is absurd, and that's what the majority of the CF community seems to be doing.



I definitely have seen some competition programming where I really question who the fuck was in charge. I haven't looked into the weekends programming in depth for this particular one, but I do know it is a hard comp to get into (regional/games level athletes). I'm not going to defend CF programming to death, because it really is subjective to who is doing it. Heck, there are still some who think there SHOULDN'T be any programming at all. So yeah, I think a valid point can be made about programming being a concern - but I am not going to paint the CF community in broad strokes and say they are all bad either. I think the same gyms who tolerate poor form are the same ones who probably have terrible programming. One thing I will concede all day long is that CF HQ needs to start vetting who they allow to affiliate MUCH more intensively; that will go a long way in improving the legitimacy of the sport.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 21, 2014)

CDG said:


> It's an extremely valid point though.  I hadn't seen the context of the workout Kevin Ogar was injured on, and after seeing it, I 100% agree that it was an extremely poor choice for a workout.  CF has got to start taking some responsibility for these kinds of things and providing more regulation if needed.  Shrugging your shoulders and pretending like there was nothing that could have prevented this is absurd, and that's what the majority of the CF community seems to be doing.


 
While it is, the real problem is the people that want something for nothing.  I got into CrossFit in 2005 and followed their programming pretty religiously yest sensibly for about 18 months and saw some decent gain in some things and some losses in others.  That was when I realized if I took what I was doing in the gym before and combined it with the principles that CrossFit preached, I would be a more rounded "athlete."  In other words, people need to take a little personal responsibility.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 21, 2014)

AAR:

I just came back from a Crossfit gym that does both Crossfit and Strongman workouts. I went for my evaluation/assessment. One coach took me through one portion of this by having me do some drills with a ladder laying on a floor. He then showed me (with a plastic bar) a deadlift, a squat, a front squat, a clean and jerk and a few other movements (most of which I have never done). I did each movement 5 to 10 times. I asked questions about form and such with Coach #1 answering all my questions.

Coach #2 took me through a WOD. 15/12/9. 3 rounds. Row on the machine, medicine ball slam, air squat and pushups. It raised my heart rate, I sweated and it kicked my butt some.  I got a score after and I did "pretty well"

Afterward I asked more questions about form, pricing, etc. Both coaches were positive (despite my hard line of questions  ). I asked if I will be learning correct form (yes). There are always coaches (yes 2 per WOD class). Can I do one on one privates? (yes). Are you going to correct my form (yes). I am worried about form (we are here to help/etc)

"No you will never been pushed to do more weight". "No you will not be asked to do more if you're not feeling it. We are here to coach/teach/guide you the right way". "Form comes first".-Some of the quotes.

Overall I was impressed. I read the good, the bad and the ugly about CF and I am going to join this on the short term. I like the strongman workouts they do (Atlas Stones, tire flips, etc). Everyone I met was awesome. I met the owner. I met all the coaches who all have formal and informal backgrounds in other sports and disciplines. My first impression is this isn't a shitty box with people doing the fucked up shit I see around. 

/


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 21, 2014)

goon175 said:


> When an elite level athlete in a CF competition gets hurt, it's because of CF. When an elite level athlete gets hurt in any other competition, it's an unfortunate accident that may happen .


The irony here is pretty thick. All of your videos are of people getting injured, lifting weights in sanctioned meets- I would agree that they were hurt because of their sport, _which is the exact point people are making about crossfit. _Your above quote should be "When an elite athlete in a CF competition gets hurt, it's because of CF. When an elite athlete gets hurt in any other competition, _it's because of that other competition. 
_
If the guys in your videos weren't 100% committed to their sport, which is inherently dangerous at some point, they would not have injured themselves. There is no delineation, imo, between the two. The problem presents itself, however, when...



CDG said:


> It does look like some type of injury occurs as he's standing the lift up.  It looks like he essentially collapses, like it wasn't a bail attempt.





goon175 said:


> So he basically said what all the other critics say… "I don't like the programming"





CDG said:


> I hadn't seen the context of the workout Kevin Ogar was injured on, and after seeing it, I 100% agree that it was an extremely poor choice for a workout.  CF has got to start taking some responsibility for these kinds of things and providing more regulation if needed.  Shrugging your shoulders and pretending like there was nothing that could have prevented this is absurd, and that's what the majority of the CF community seems to be doing.




Let's have a little thought experiment. Let's say we could tell exactly when Kevin injured himself. After a couple days, staring at the video for quite a while, listening to 1st hand accounts- let's say the cluttered platform and weights behind him _weren't _the issue. Let's say it truly was a "non-CF specific freak injury". This, by the way, is the worst possible scenario for CF. But let's say that some deformation or previous injury of a guy _that hang snatches 275lbs _presented itself here, idiopathically. Just up an appears. What then? 

If we believe the above scenario, then the only thing we have left is blame on the organizers of the event, the programming of the event, and the people physically setting up the venue. Which, it needs to be said- _isn't crossfit HQ. _This is by design, btw. If these little "throwdowns" are only implicitly (not explicitly) sanctioned by HQ, then culpability for injuries (of which there are MANY) incurred at these events is easily avoided by Glassman et al. If Kevin Ogar were to sue, and you were his lawyer- what would you tell him to do? 

Couple that with some really good "groupthink" or "brand loyalty" or "cult mentality", and what you are left with is an organization that knowingly distances itself from it's "affiliates" (because franchise indicates partnership with the parent organization, not just affiliation) to avoid legal situations like these. Will HQ put up a link for Kevin Ogar? Sure! Will they throw him a donation and put how well their "community" supports one of their "warriors" when something like this happens? Absolutely. 

But watch what happens if Kevin Ogar sues. All this flowery bullshit will disappear and he will join the ranks of Makimba. Character assassination, ridicule as a community of an injured vet. The second Makimba entered litigation, he was ostracised. 

I may agree with @goon175 as far as "I won't paint the whole community as douchebags", but I know who I _will_ label as a group of money hungry vipers- all of HQ. 


goon175 said:


> So yeah, I think a valid point can be made about programming being a concern - but I am not going to paint the CF community in broad strokes and say they are all bad either...._*One thing I will concede all day long is that CF HQ needs to start vetting who they allow to affiliate MUCH more intensively; that will go a long way in improving the legitimacy of the sport.*_



This, my friend, will never ever happen. Greg Glassman doesn't give a shit about the "legitimacy of the sport", no more so than some white dude with expendable income getting paralyzed at the equivalent of an intramural exercise competition. He cares about the free press, and the 30 (THIRTY) level one certs this weekend, at $30,000 a class.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 21, 2014)

In regards to being an affiliate rather than a franchise.  I'm deducing this based on your post @amlove21 that the original idea was take the money from the certs and run.  Why do I say that?  Because it's obvious that at the time CrossFit box #1 didn't have the capital to go chain mode and it put the capital issues on individual gym owners.  And now, now they have the capital, but with just charging people for certs they are intentionally distancing themselves from litigation.


----------



## DAVE101 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not really a fan of wall balls.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 21, 2014)

> but I know who I _will_ label as a group of money hungry vipers- all of HQ.





> Greg Glassman doesn't give a shit about the "legitimacy of the sport"



Completely agree. I, to this day, do not understand why Glassman doesn't partake in what his company sells. Yeah, got it, he was injured or whatever… but we have youtube videos of multiple amputees doing benchmark WOD's - he can't  go and scale his workouts like he professes to everyone else?

I think we discussed this earlier in the thread, how you can only claim to like Crossfit but not HQ for so long… but that is still basically where I stand. 



> The irony here is pretty thick. All of your videos are of people getting injured, lifting weights in sanctioned meets- I would agree that they were hurt because of their sport, _which is the exact point people are making about crossfit. _Your above quote should be "When an elite athlete in a CF competition gets hurt, it's because of CF. When an elite athlete gets hurt in any other competition, _it's because of that other competition._



What I am getting at, is that when an injury happens in CF everyone jumps to that injury being justification of why CrossFit is bad and no one should do it and your stupid if you do; where as the injuries sustained at those other events are never (or rarely… can't argue in absolutes) used against the sport as a justification of why you shouldn't do it.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 21, 2014)

goon175 said:


> What I am getting at, is that when an injury happens in CF everyone jumps to that injury being justification of why CrossFit is bad and no one should do it and your stupid if you do; where as the injuries sustained at those other events are never (or rarely… can't argue in absolutes) used against the sport as a justification of why you shouldn't do it.


I'll agree with that. 

I think the difference is that the injuries people talk about all the time- blown shoulders, achilles ruptures, various musculoskelatal anomalies- these things are far more prevalent than they should be, and it's rife throughout the community. As many as 200 reported cases of rhabdo? These things are inexorably linked to crossfit- _and worn as a badge of honor._ What now, an Uncle Paralysis clown? For those that might be offended by that- that wasn't a joke. That's how this "community" works. 

Granted, the focus group is much, much larger, but if we looked at injury rates across the CF world compared to sports of equal age group (I'm saying 30-40 adult soccer, or flag football, not pro's) you would plotz. 



ThunderHorse said:


> In regards to being an affiliate rather than a franchise.  I'm deducing this based on your post @amlove21 that the original idea was take the money from the certs and run.  Why do I say that?  Because it's obvious that at the time CrossFit box #1 didn't have the capital to go chain mode and it put the capital issues on individual gym owners.  And now, now they have the capital, but with just charging people for certs they are intentionally distancing themselves from litigation.


I won't even begin to posit an idea, because that's just intellectually dishonest on my part to do so. 

But Greg and Laura Glassman started crossfit out of Laura's moms garage. They posted the workouts on the internet for free for quite a while, and then it blew up. I can't knock the hustle at all- I have said I don't know how many times that I would not think twice about opening a gym. It would take only about 2 years to get profitable, and in that time all you would have to do is program smart, use the name, and actually care about your client base. From there? Simple. 

You charge $120-210 a month. The business model is ridiculously well thought out, or at least it appears that way. No risk to HQ, you pay the tithing every year to The Man ($3000 _a year per affiliate_) and you hold cert after cert after cert (anyone remember Buddy Lee?) for up to $1000 a pop. Not too shabby.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 22, 2014)

When you walk into the g


amlove21 said:


> I'll agree with that.
> 
> I won't even begin to posit an idea, because that's just intellectually dishonest on my part to do so.
> It would take only about 2 years to get profitable, and in that time all you would have to do is program smart, use the name, and actually care about your client base. From there? Simple.


A friend of mine does this: he has roughly 50 clients, the rate each pays depends on how many days they use the gym.  $160 is unlimited lift time, yoga, and ju jitsu.  The Yoga and Ju Jitsu came a lot further down the road and most of the yoga clients don't lift and aren't counted in that number.  Each client has their own programmed workout and a clip board.  He programs the weights for the lift plan each week based on the previous week's numbers.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 24, 2014)

Why in the world is the XFit regional schedule so spread out?
http://games.crossfit.com/article/2014-regional-venues-and-crossfit-games-dates


----------



## PattyW (Feb 6, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> I totally agree! Kevin Ogar and his coaching staff should have known better. As professional athletes and as a professional coaching staff, they should have seen the event line up and not signed up. (I know that's not what you were saying.)
> 
> Also, strength doesnt mean anything here; he wasn't paralyzed by trying a weight well above his PR with shitty form. The event space was set up poorly and didn't give him room to dump safely, and _the fucking guy 1 foot from him didn't know enough to save Kevin Ogar because crossfit is run by a bunch of fucks that took a 3 day course and think they're olympic lifting coaches. _


 If you know about olympic liting you can tell he catches the snatch an is standing up with a relatively easy weight for him. You can also see that for some reason (his spinal cord breaking) he drops the weight as he is almost fully extended or cmpleting the lift. So it WAS a freak accident most likely caused by a minor pre existing injury that he might not of even known about, such as a slight crack in his vertebrae. It is obvious that the bar hits him, but from what I can see he is paralyzed on his way up causing him to let go of the bar and fall to the ground.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 6, 2014)

PattyW said:


> If you know about olympic liting you can tell he catches the snatch an is standing up with a relatively easy weight for him. You can also see that for some reason (his spinal cord breaking) he drops the weight as he is almost fully extended or cmpleting the lift. So it WAS a freak accident most likely caused by a minor pre existing injury that he might not of even known about, such as a slight crack in his vertebrae. It is obvious that the bar hits him, but from what I can see he is paralyzed on his way up causing him to let go of the bar and fall to the ground.


We know that now- my comment was posted very close to the injury, but I still have no problem saying I believe my early statement to be wrong. 

As I said before, though- this is the absolute worst possible scenario for CF in general. So, we can rule out the event space causing the accident with some degree of certainty? Done. I'll happily grant that. So now, what are we left with? An athlete who was paralyzed by a set of exercises common to CF. 

Sooooo, ipso facto, that leads me to believe that Kevin Ogar was indeed paralyzed by CF programming. I'd be interested to hear any sort of rebuttal to this hypothesis- he was a CF athlete, competing in a well known CF event, programmed by CF coaches/trainers/event organizers. He was 100% more paralyzed at the end of the comp than at the start. 

This is going to be a _field day_ if Kevin Ogar sues, as I have stated before. Any first year law student would be able to garner quite the commission from this case. Speaking litigiously, there is no such thing as a "freak accident" these days. You're telling me an old lady can sue McDonald's for her coffee being too hot, and _this_ would be an issue?

Something to the tune of, "Your honor, my client gave his entire life to this sport- the sport of fitness. He supported this community, and it cost him his legs. His life is irreparably harmed by his desire to be part of this community. Not only was Kevin injured by a CF event, his injury, most likely, was originally received and agravated by CF. And I have some doctors that will attest to that fact, and I would like to admit the injury rates suffered by the CF community as evidence to it's extremely dangerous nature into evidence." would work very well.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 6, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> We know that now- my comment was posted very close to the injury, but I still have no problem saying I believe my early statement to be wrong.
> 
> As I said before, though- this is the absolute worst possible scenario for CF in general. So, we can rule out the event space causing the accident with some degree of certainty? Done. I'll happily grant that. So now, what are we left with? An athlete who was paralyzed by a set of exercises common to CF.
> 
> ...



I can agree with that. There are risks associated with the sport, just like any other - heck, even more so than other sports. But I would say it's not nearly as dangerous as football, rugby, or hockey as far as serious injuries go. The rate of TBI in football is nothing to blink at. But yes, ultimately, when you sign up for the comp you know that the risk of injury is there, and unfortunately sometimes it's not just an ankle sprain or a pulled muscle.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 6, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I can agree with that. There are risks associated with the sport, just like any other - heck, even more so than other sports. But I would say it's not nearly as dangerous as football, rugby, or hockey as far as serious injuries go. The rate of TBI in football is nothing to blink at. But yes, ultimately, when you sign up for the comp you know that the risk of injury is there, and unfortunately sometimes it's not just an ankle sprain or a pulled muscle.


Yeah, I totally agree with all that. 

And I want to make something clear- Kevin Ogar's injury is f*c&^%g awful. I have already donated to his link, and I just can't get over what a crappy deal he got handed. It's truly a tragedy, and I hope he continues to be the beast he has already proven to be. All of my ire is more at CF HQ in general, and in no way Kevin, his family, or anyone associated with him.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 10, 2014)

Quick question...
Did a METCON last week that was:
10 wall balls
20 box jumps
400m run

I started about 5 seconds late because I was tying a shoe, anyhow, I get to the box jumps and I notice the guy beside me finishes (box jumps) in what seems like a stupidly short amount of time.  I notice this for about 2 rounds, then I start counting how many he does because at one point he's a full round ahead of me.  He's only doing 12-15 box jumps every time.  I don't say anything and he posts his score of something retarded like 8 rounds + 9 or whatever.  Fast forward to tonight and we have: 20 wall balls + 200m run.  He does the same fucking thing.  He's only doing 14-15 wall balls every time.  I don't know if the guy just seriously loses count EVERY single time or if he's short changing it so his number of rounds look good.  
It obviously has zero effect on my workout, progress, etc, but it bugs the shit out of me.  If you're in my shoes, do you say something to one of the coaches or just let it be?


----------



## goon175 (Feb 10, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Quick question...
> Did a METCON last week that was:
> 10 wall balls
> 20 box jumps
> ...



Can't stand it when people lie about their score. Generally it's because they lack the confidence to write down what they actually did. Is what it is, and chances are the coach probably notices it as well. Let the guy live in his happy little la-la land and results will speak for themselves. Encourage him to sign up for the Open where you actually have a judge right next to you, maybe it will force him to come to terms with where he's at physically.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 11, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Can't stand it when people lie about their score. Generally it's because they lack the confidence to write down what they actually did. Is what it is, and chances are the coach probably notices it as well. Let the guy live in his happy little la-la land and results will speak for themselves. Encourage him to sign up for the Open where you actually have a judge right next to you, maybe it will force him to come to terms with where he's at physically.


 This is a problem at every single CF gym I have ever worked out in. My wife coaches nearly full time at our local CF affiliate, and there are always a handful of people that care more about the numbers on the whiteboard more than actually not being a prick about it. Nature of the business, I guess.

You can only do 2 things (really). 1, you just tell yourself that miscounting person is a douche and you discount every single score they ever put up, or 2, you take them aside and tell them they need to stop. Either way, it's more of a problem with you caring than it is with them cheating.


----------



## DAVE101 (Feb 11, 2014)

Are you competing against this guy? If not, I'd say it's irrelevant and you're thinking WAY too much about it. Like you already said, zero impact on your workout.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 11, 2014)

DAVE101 said:


> Are you competing against this guy? If not, I'd say it's irrelevant and you're thinking WAY too much about it. Like you already said, zero impact on your workout.



True, but the guy has zero integrity.  I've had guys tell me the same thing in regards to posers.  Zero impact on me...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 12, 2014)

No, I'm not competing against him.  It's just fucking annoying.
I'm not losing any sleep over it.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 12, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Quick question...
> Did a METCON last week that was:
> 10 wall balls
> 20 box jumps
> ...



Weird that I've never had that problem.


----------



## Ves (Feb 12, 2014)

That video did a great job highlighting one of my biggest flaws in my fitness . . . the lack of Reps for Jesus t-shirts in my wardrobe


----------



## Ravage (Feb 13, 2014)

I think this guy makes a good argument on the issue:


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 17, 2014)

My AAR after my first full CF Mini WOD and WOD:

I showed up early to stretch. I met the two coaches (gym policy is two coaches per WOD ). We warm up and go through the Mini WOD (I'll leave out specifics due to PERSEC). Followed by the WOD (PERSEC). To give an idea it was 50 of , then 40 of, then 30 of, then 20 of times 3 rounds. It kicked my ass in a great motivational way. The two coaches were awesome. One thing that stuck out was one coach came by and said "You're working hard that's awesome if you feel you've done enough don't do the 3rd round and hurt yourself or anything ok?". A coach who cared (in direct relation to the all the stupid shit we've read about CF). This is a box I would go in and drop in or workout (pay) to work out in. 

Overall I had a great experience.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 22, 2014)

One of the things I really like about the CF gym where I work out is that the coaches come around during both parts of the workout and make corrections on form.  They are simple suggestions that can be applied during the WOD, things like: weight on your heels, elbows up, jump harder, etc.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 23, 2014)

Think this is pretty cool.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 27, 2014)

When a SFC tells me that PRT is based off a war college study that followed six dudes…man o man.  The Army studies on cross fit leave much to be desired.  25th ID did one with 14 Soldiers and the War College study was 6. I'd like to see the Army put fourth a study that followed a company sized element that had both morning and afternoon PT locked into their schedules and see what the results were.  It was the other PSG in my troop talking to my CO about it, saying the first thing you do is nutrition when you join a box.  Idk…but the screens, nutrition, and the lifting is farcical when these affiliates are there to make money. He also talking about gymnastics…sorry, but hand stand pushups is not gymnastics.  Oh well lads.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 27, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> He also talking about gymnastics…sorry, but hand stand pushups is not gymnastics.  Oh well lads.



Every CF gym does foundational Gymnastics movements, and some go beyond that with specific gymnastics classes.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 28, 2014)

14.1 announced today!!  

10 minute AMRAP
30 double unders
15 snatches 75/55


----------



## reed11b (Feb 28, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> 14.1 announced today!!
> 
> 10 minute AMRAP
> 30 double unders
> 15 snatches 75/55


and boy am I looking forward to it. I will not be sharing my scores.:wall:
Reed


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 28, 2014)

Dude, that's the whole point of the open.  You see where you stack up against the other 220,000 others who are doing the exact same thing.  I didn't sign up for the Open this year, but I will be doing so next year.  I don't expect it to go anywhere, but I can't really find a good reason not to.  I'm pretty sure we'll be doing this workout at my gym tomorrow.  If that's the case, I'll be posting my scores up in here.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 28, 2014)

Did that one a couple of weeks ago. I will not share my score though :-"


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 28, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Every CF gym does foundational Gymnastics movements, and some go beyond that with specific gymnastics classes.


I don't agree.  I dated a gymnast in high school, and what I've seen from cross fit has little to do with gymnastics.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 28, 2014)

Really?
Ring dips, muscle ups, HSPU, overall mobility...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 28, 2014)

I'll post my score: 245 total reps, RX, C&J instead of snatches.
Going into it, I was shooting for 225/5 complete rounds.  So, overall I'm happy with my numbers.  It was a gasser, my lungs gave out way before my muscles.  I need to work on my DU efficiency.  I can string them together if I slow them down some.  If I get going too fast, I end up with rope welts on my shins.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 28, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I'll post my score: 245 total reps, RX, C&J instead of snatches.
> Going into it, I was shooting for 225/5 complete rounds.  So, overall I'm happy with my numbers.  It was a gasser, my lungs gave out way before my muscles.  I need to work on my DU efficiency.  I can string them together if I slow them down some.  If I get going too fast, I end up with rope welts on my shins.



Any reason you opted for the C&J's instead of the power snatches?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 28, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Any reason you opted for the C&J's instead of the power snatches?


Snatches all the way through would have destroyed my shoulders.  C&J is slower, yes, but my shoulders would have been absolutely fried after 2 rounds of power snatches.  
I really wanted to stick around to see all the coaches (and other members who registered for the Open) do 14.1 after our workout, but I needed food and I had 2 puppies in crates at home.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 28, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Really?
> Ring dips, muscle ups, HSPU, overall mobility...


Everyone has an opinion, right?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 28, 2014)

You started down that road, Sir.  But sure, everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## ZmanTX (Mar 1, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> 14.1 announced today!!
> 
> 10 minute AMRAP
> 30 double unders
> 15 snatches 75/55



Hit 4 rounds and 26 double unders and almost hit face first on the ground. Fucking 75lb snatches are deceiving as hell. :wall:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 1, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> You started down that road, Sir.  But sure, everyone is entitled to their opinion.


Go to a gymnastics center and you won't see people hanging around doing ring dips, muscle ups, or hspu's in general.  Those are all moves to mount rings or a part of floor exercise.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 1, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> You started down that road, Sir.  But sure, everyone is entitled to their opinion.


To further my point, Rusty covered some of it.  CrossFit HQ and the boxes claim they cover gymnastics, when the reality is that a few of the movements gymnasts used end up in Crossfit.  Glassman claimed gymnasts are the best all-around athlete. Yet, he's not running gymnastics centers, but rather compound olympic lift centers.  If you like cross fit, that's cool, but the bullshit they sell is beyond balls deep.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not talking about CF HQ, perhaps I should have specified that.  And while I can't speak for all CF gyms, the one I work out at and the few that I have visited would not fall into the category of an Oly lift center.  Your brush strokes seem to be pretty broad.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 1, 2014)

My conclusions about cross fit are pretty simple, using HIIT intermixed with other parts of a program will greatly affect strength on the next level.  But it is not even close to being the solitary thing to do.  If you do the workouts, are safe about everything, great.  The kool-aid is where I have issues.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 2, 2014)

Am I really going to be the only one who posts his scores in here?  I know there are some of you who should be well into the 300s on this one.


----------



## reed11b (Mar 2, 2014)

Five. 
Reed


----------



## Ravage (Mar 2, 2014)

Todays WOD:

21-15-9
Lounges with KB (18kg)
Burpee -> gto with KB

my time: 11:50


----------



## goon175 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm not doing the Open this year, hence my lack of posting scores...


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 2, 2014)

So, I know this is going to sound weird and I am going to catch shit for it, but after my wife (an avid crossfitter) and the owner of my local gym (which my wife attends) asked me to, I am in the open. I am also judging as well. 

Anyway, here is my score for 14.1- 207.

I dont know the last time I have been more disappointed with the way that I performed, and I have a couple excuses, but none that I will list here. Couple rules I went in with- 1 time workout, no re-do's, and as prescribed in the strictest sense, so today was power snatches, no clean and jerk.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 3, 2014)

Good lord dude.  I can't imagine trying to do power snatches all the way through, my shoulders would be like Jello.  Good on ya, my friend.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 3, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Good lord dude.  I can't imagine trying to do power snatches all the way through, my shoulders would be like Jello.  Good on ya, my friend.


It was a mistake. A really, really bad mistake, lol. 

This was actually my second snatch workout in about 3 years- I found out that I could hold weight with a snatch grip about 2 weeks ago, because of a past shoulder injury. 

But yea, I just absolutely bombed out of this workout. Really hurt posting that score.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 3, 2014)

Today's fun 

3RFT (40kg weight)
Buy in: 30 box jumps
15 STO
15 push-ups
15 C&J
15 push-ups
15 thrusters
Buy out: 30 box jumps

My time: 30:11

I was destroyed....

P.S: I.HATE.THRUSTERS.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 3, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> It was a mistake. A really, really bad mistake, lol.
> 
> This was actually my second snatch workout in about 3 years-* I found out that I could hold weight with a snatch grip about 2 weeks ago, because of a past shoulder injury. *
> 
> But yea, I just absolutely bombed out of this workout. Really hurt posting that score.


Work smarter, not harder bro.  
OK, no more beating you up.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 3, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Work smarter, not harder bro.
> OK, no more beating you up.


hahah! Totally legal here. 

The story goes like this- I hurt my shoulder the same time I broke my back/pelvis/ribs. With all the other stuff going on, I never really stood up and said "I need shoulder surgery along with all this other stuff", because it was touch-and-go for a while if they were going to let me be a PJ anymore. 

Anyway, fast forward two years, and I finally cracked the code on how to do mobility/correct exercises and stuff to get my shoulder to tolerate things. Another 6 months and I was back to doing pullups to standard, living without constant pain, etc. I had been saying "I cant snatch" for so long, I actually forgot to just try it out. I did, I put up some moderate weight, and didnt feel too bad after. That was two weeks ago-ish. 

And now, poof, 14.1 comes up.


----------



## AWP (Mar 3, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> ...the same time I broke my back/pelvis/ribs....


 
Jesus Christ...

So, how many of you kids reading this are whining about your PAST scores and asking "Is xxx enough for Indoc?"


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 3, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Jesus Christ...
> 
> So, how many of you kids reading this are whining about your PAST scores and asking "Is xxx enough for Indoc?"


Well, to clarify- it wasn't like I completely shattered my pelvis or anything. I basically put pretty large fx through the body of the pelvis and the iliac crests on both sides, like lots of stress fractures from impact. So, it wasn't the worst it could have been. 

The worst part of the pelvic injury is that I basically hit so hard it realigned my pelvis/spine at the SI joint- so I had to learn to lift again (because that basically changed my pelvic angle, which is important for lots of olympic lifting). 

Anyway, enough of my whining, back to how shitty I did on 14.1


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 4, 2014)

Any predictions on 14.2?  I'm thinking lower body...wall balls, I see wall balls.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 7, 2014)

Kevin is slowly getting back on his feet. There is strong, and there is Ogar Strong!


----------



## Ravage (Mar 7, 2014)

WOD 14.2

*Every 3 minutes for as long as possible complete:*

_From 0:00-3:00_

   2 rounds of:

   10 overhead squats

   10 chest-to-bar pull-ups

_From 3:00-6:00_

   2 rounds of:

   12 overhead squats

   12 chest-to-bar pull-ups

_From 6:00-9:00_

   2 rounds of:

   14 overhead squats

   14 chest-to-bar pull-ups

_Etc., following same pattern until you fail to complete both rounds_

*MEN - includes Masters Men up to 54 years old*
95-lb. overhead squats
Chest-to-bar pull-ups

*WOMEN - includes Masters Women up to 54 years old*
65-lb. overhead squats
Chest-to-bar pull-ups

*MASTERS MEN - includes Masters Men 55+*
65-lb. overhead squats
Chin-over-bar pull-ups

*MASTERS WOMEN - includes Masters Women 55+*
45-lb. overhead squats
Jumping chest-to-bar pull-ups


http://games.crossfit.com/workouts/the-open/2014#tabs-2


----------



## goon175 (Mar 13, 2014)

And 14.3.... don't like the programming on this one.

High rep, high weight deadlifts are not smart in my opinion. Especially with an 8 min. time cap


----------



## Ravage (Mar 13, 2014)

I agree. That many DL is NOT a good idea. One is sure to loose focus and when focus is lost, so is technique and then your back goes.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ravage said:


> I agree. That many DL is NOT a good idea. One is sure to loose focus and when focus is lost, so is technique and then your back goes.



Did you see the two girls at the announcements? Tovar's form went to straight shit


----------



## CDG (Mar 13, 2014)

goon175 said:


> And 14.3.... don't like the programming on this one.
> 
> High rep, high weight deadlifts are not smart in my opinion. Especially with an 8 min. time cap


 
Especially when coupled with box jumps.  There is a high potential for an Achilles rupture with this workout.


----------



## ZmanTX (Mar 14, 2014)

goon175 said:


> And 14.3.... don't like the programming on this one.
> 
> High rep, high weight deadlifts are not smart in my opinion. Especially with an 8 min. time cap



Couldn't agree more... Possibility of injury is ridiculously increased. Maybe they are hoping a good percentage of the people don't make it to the heavier deadlifts.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 14, 2014)

Goon I did not see the vid - yet. But, I remember doing a workout of 5 rounds 12 DL, 9 HC, 6 STO (40 kg weight). At one point a friend of mine was telling my that my back is going. Too many reps to big of a rush. I decided to slow down. A great score ain't worth me loosing my health.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 14, 2014)

Just saw the video - Jezus St. Anthony on a treadmill, that back was bad 
Why the judges did not stop her from doing more reps is beyond my comprehension.:wall:


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 15, 2014)

14.3 = 97 reps

The last 2 or 3 at 275# felt bad, I can only imagine how they looked.  Agree with the comments on heavy DL at high reps combined with box jumps.  Touch and go DL above 185# can't be good.  I will say though, most people switched to step ups vice jumps after the first round.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 15, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I will say though, most people switched to step ups vice jumps after the first round.



Probably a smart move. I think there are many in the Open who are perfectly ok with taking a lower score on this one in lieu of a herniated disc. I don't mind the fact that box jumps are combined with it, it's not a bad couplet. It's the fact that as the reps increased, the weight did as well. And this isn't just a "well the people who get to those rounds will be fine" because they aren't. That is a shit ton of weight to be doing at high reps, regardless of physical ability. Again, just look at Tovars back during the announcement. I haven't watched any of the videos posted on the leaderboard yet, but I am going to take a wild guess and say that they tell a similar story.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 15, 2014)

No big deal here- but my wife put down a 150 on this workout. 

I'll post my (undoubtedly lower) score tomorrow when I do it. I judged all day today- the key to this workout is step ups and not box jumps, and save that posterior chain for (hopefully) not-atrocious form in the later rounds.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm doing the foundation course at the moment. It's been good but I refuse to buy into the cultish aspects of it nor do I care about scores and shit like that (but that's just me). For this fat cunt it's about improvement: yes/no?


----------



## goon175 (Mar 15, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> I'm doing the foundation course at the moment. It's been good but I refuse to buy into the cultish aspects of it nor do I care about scores and shit like that (but that's just me). For this fat cunt it's about improvement: yes/no?



I think the competitive spirit is one of the really good things that separates CF from other fitness regimes. Scoring goes hand in hand with that. Also, if you don't record your scores, than how will you know (quantify) if/how much you have improved?


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 15, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I think the competitive spirit is one of the really good things that separates CF from other fitness regimes. Scoring goes hand in hand with that. Also, if you don't record your scores, than how will you know (quantify) if/how much you have improved?



I was intending on remembering them and I would know if I've improved or not. So long as it's higher than the last one I don't care what the ones previous to that were. 

A note on form, since I see it's been brought up. The coaches at my one are very strict on it. If you either can't quite get the form right for whatever reason or you can't do it they're pretty good at just having you do something similar.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 16, 2014)

I watched the 14.3 video…dead lift form looked horrible and both of them were using a lot of their back to start with let alone how it deteriorated at the end.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 16, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> I watched the 14.3 video…dead lift form looked horrible and both of them were using a lot of their back to start with let alone how it deteriorated at the end.



I didn't have a problem with how they started. It was a very light weight for them, and doing a Roman DL saves their legs a bit for the box jumps while only having minimum impact on their back. Good strategy if you ask me.


----------



## booker (Mar 18, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I didn't have a problem with how they started. It was a very light weight for them, and doing a Roman DL saves their legs a bit for the box jumps while only having minimum impact on their back. Good strategy if you ask me.



Good point, but they really erred by not thinking through the box jumps vs. step ups.  Granted they were "higher level Crossfit athletes", but the inability to gameplan the workout is what was troubling to me.  As for the DL form, I have an old wrestling conditioning book that encourages use of a rounded back (not at super heavy weight to start, gradual increase) since those particular athletes will probably never be in perfect position to throw someone in textbook DL form.  I added that to my routine a few years ago and think it does some good, particularly when doing activities outside of the gym (you know, real life).

Keeping score is part of the game in Crossfit, but no one said you had to compete with everyone else.  Quantifying improvements is the name of the game, particularly with metabolic conditioning.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 19, 2014)

Today was the first time I did a overhead squat. Man that thing is a ball breaker.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 20, 2014)

The programming for 14.4 in regards to making it more probable for injury is a lot less severe than 14.3, I just can't do a muscle up sooooo…..


----------



## goon175 (Mar 21, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> The programming for 14.4 in regards to making it more probable for injury is a lot less severe than 14.3, I just can't do a muscle up sooooo…..



I think 14.3 was kind of an anomaly, stupid, but an anomaly. I saw a lot of the gyms I am connected with saying that their members will not be doing 14.3 unless they are signed up for the open, and even then they were recommending only doing it once.

For 14.4, it's just a classic chipper. I think the vast majority of people won't even get to the muscle ups, and if they do they either don't have muscle ups or they'll only be able to squeeze one or two in.


----------



## booker (Mar 21, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I think 14.3 was kind of an anomaly, stupid, but an anomaly. I saw a lot of the gyms I am connected with saying that their members will not be doing 14.3 unless they are signed up for the open, and even then they were recommending only doing it once.
> 
> For 14.4, it's just a classic chipper. I think the vast majority of people won't even get to the muscle ups, and if they do they either don't have muscle ups or they'll only be able to squeeze one or two in.



I did 14.3, but it was brutal for about three days afterward.  I made sure someone was watching my back so that I didn't round off as time was short.  Even our studs only did the WOD one time, which was more than enough for me.  I'm not shabby on DL, but that thing was brutally stupid to include in the open - now the games would be a whole other matter.

  14.4 looks doable, don't think that I'll get far enough to worry about the muscle ups...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 24, 2014)

14.4 = 174 reps
The T2B absolutely destroyed me.  I went 10, 5, 5, 3, 2, 3, 2....some of those 3s and 2s were more leg flailing than anything.  My form goes to shit once my shoulders get smoked.  I didn't count my reps on quite a few that I felt were ugly.  I tried to keep it as honest as possible.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 24, 2014)

I put up a 180- I have zero shoulder stability and my fresh muscle ups are non existent (havent tried any in 3 years). 

I had a great plan and stuck to it, got through the cleans like I wanted to. Pretty crappy workout though, tough.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 27, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> I put up a 180- I have zero shoulder stability and my fresh muscle ups are non existent (havent tried any in 3 years).
> 
> I had a great plan and stuck to it, got through the cleans like I wanted to. Pretty crappy workout though, tough.


How much time did you have left after the cleans?  
All my cleans were singles that I rested exactly 3 seconds on.  Were you doing touch and go or singles?

Nice number, by the way.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 27, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> How much time did you have left after the cleans?
> All my cleans were singles that I rested exactly 3 seconds on.  Were you doing touch and go or singles?
> 
> Nice number, by the way.


All singles. I had about a minute left, and took a solid :30 to see if I would be able to magic something up, but no way.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 30, 2014)

So, I judged 14.5 all day yesterday, and did it today, which is how I have done all the open workouts. After watching yesterday, I knew I could go sub-16 if I gamed it right and stuck to the plan. I knew some pretty valuable truths- don't go out fast, at all, for any reason. 2 second thrusters, 3 second burpees at the very fastest. Keep moving, at all times. Big chunks of thrusters when you need to break them up, never anything short of sets of 5. When you hit singles, you had to leave it on the floor. No turning away from the bar, and keep your burpees tight and be as close as possible. 

Anyway, got in the gym today, went in the second heat, got through the round of 21 in just under 2 minutes. Right on plan/time. I hit 18 thrusters in 2 sets of 9 with a 10 second break in between. I'm about 6 burpees in- and the lights go out in the gym. Clock turns off. I stop for 3 or 4 seconds, and looked at the head coach (a good friend of mine), and basically gave him the WTF hands. I just decided to keep going (but had lost 15 seconds or so of time and 3 or 4 reps on the guys behind me). Power comes back on and people start playing the guessing game about what time the power went off, what time we are at now, so on. They also didnt re-start the clock, which I had literally been staring at the entire time. 

In the round of 12, power goes off again. They had started a backup clock on a phone, so no worries there. I press through the singles like I had planned and finished strong. I ended up getting beat by about 10 seconds by one guy that did exactly what Froning did to Briggs- he just paced off me and went harder in the 9/6 round. No issues. 

So the time I have to submit? 16:45. Now, I don't give a shit about where that puts me in the open. But as I sit here and estimate, I start tallying up the guesswork and pauses and whatnot, and it pissed me off. I met my goal last week, and felt great about my goal this week. 

Worst part about it is that everyone else was rolling around on the floor for an hour afterwards, and I had planned it so well that I was smoked, but immediately felt better (and then immediately wondered if I could have pushed it harder). Realistically, I dont think I could have, but it was a pretty disappointing way to end it. 

Either way, I'm the coach of the team going to regionals in Salt Lake, so that'll be a good time in general. I will be drinking heavily.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 30, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> So, I judged 14.5 all day yesterday, and did it today, which is how I have done all the open workouts. After watching yesterday, I knew I could go sub-16 if I gamed it right and stuck to the plan. I knew some pretty valuable truths- don't go out fast, at all, for any reason. 2 second thrusters, 3 second burpees at the very fastest. Keep moving, at all times. Big chunks of thrusters when you need to break them up, never anything short of sets of 5. When you hit singles, you had to leave it on the floor. No turning away from the bar, and keep your burpees tight and be as close as possible.
> 
> Anyway, got in the gym today, went in the second heat, got through the round of 21 in just under 2 minutes. Right on plan/time. I hit 18 thrusters in 2 sets of 9 with a 10 second break in between. I'm about 6 burpees in- and the lights go out in the gym. Clock turns off. I stop for 3 or 4 seconds, and looked at the head coach (a good friend of mine), and basically gave him the WTF hands. I just decided to keep going (but had lost 15 seconds or so of time and 3 or 4 reps on the guys behind me). Power comes back on and people start playing the guessing game about what time the power went off, what time we are at now, so on. They also didnt re-start the clock, which I had literally been staring at the entire time.
> 
> ...



I would be so pissed off....


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 30, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I would be so pissed off....


In the grand scheme of it, I am only really mad because I failed to meet my self imposed goal. And if you wanna get real grown up about it, it's sort of like MMA- wanna win the fight? Don't let it go to the judges. 

If I am upset about :45 seconds, then maybe I should have gone :50 seconds faster.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 1, 2014)

I haven't done any xfit in several months.  Too much reading the opinions of others and indecision.

Ah and money. 

I like the workouts and the community.


----------



## devilbones (Apr 7, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> I haven't done any xfit in several months.  Too much reading the opinions of others and indecision.
> 
> Ah and money.
> 
> I like the workouts and the community.


Just get the WOD and do them at home or at your gym.  There is a guy that comes to my gym all Crosfitted up and does the WOD.  He looks funny wearing all his neon and neoprene and his CF gym shirt but does the workouts.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 8, 2014)

devilbones said:


> Just get the WOD and do them at home or at your gym.  There is a guy that comes to my gym all Crosfitted up and does the WOD.  He looks funny wearing all his neon and neoprene and his CF gym shirt but does the workouts.



I disagree with that method if you don't already have a foundation. I thought I could teach myself how to do a snatch off of youtube videos... I was wrong.


----------



## devilbones (Apr 8, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I disagree with that method if you don't already have a foundation. I thought I could teach myself how to do a snatch off of youtube videos... I was wrong.


Marine0311 had stated he hadnt done Crossfit in several months.  I would hope that he would have the foundation before attempting anything on his own.  This is not limited to Crossfit, anything done at the gym alone you should know how to execute the movements properly before starting on your own.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 8, 2014)

devilbones said:


> Marine0311 had stated he hadnt done Crossfit in several months.  I would hope that he would have the foundation before attempting anything on his own.  This is not limited to Crossfit, anything done at the gym alone you should know how to execute the movements properly before starting on your own.



I did one class months ago where I was taught the movements. I am not confident in my ability to do it on my own so I would prefer to go to the classes.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 8, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> Too much reading the opinions of others and indecision.
> 
> Ah and money.


 
People's opinions are why I really hate the internet, especially social media.

As for the money aspect, look around and see if you can find a groupon for your local CF gym.  That or take a foundations class and hit the local CF gym once a week and workout elsewhere the rest of the time.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 8, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> People's opinions are why I really hate the internet, especially social media.
> 
> As for the money aspect, look around and see if you can find a groupon for your local CF gym.  That or take a foundations class and hit the local CF gym once a week and workout elsewhere the rest of the time.



Well played good sir.

Money isn't a problem now. I just got a text from the owner offering discounts.

Win for me.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 8, 2014)

Speaking of CrossFit:

*ACLU defending officer suspended for 'not shutting up about Crossfit'*



> Pat Meyback is commonly considered the fastest and strongest officer working the streets of Pleasantburg. He’s now going to have to work on becoming one of the quietest.
> Officer Meyback has been placed on one week of paid administrative leave for ‘Not shutting up about Crossfit,’ according to an internal agency document obtained by the Straight Shooter.
> Complaints about Pat Meyback’s vocalization about his exercise routine have been stacking up, according to the department document. Of the 25 sworn and ten non-sworn personnel working Pleasantburg PD, only two have not filed complaints about Meyback’s “constant conversation about Crossfit.”
> “There’s no doubt that Officer Meyback can outswim, outrun, and out-cycle every cop on this department, but there’s also no doubt that he can’t shut the hell up about it,” growled Chief Chuck Stern.
> ...


 

CrossFit is not like Fight Club!


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 9, 2014)

Update:

I was given a gift of one month unlimited membership at the same CF gym I have been talking about (both CF and Strongman)


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 9, 2014)

I find it hard to believe u crossfitters can't do muscle ups...that's the corner stone of CF....


----------



## Ravage (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, nice to see they do ruck marches.
Most crossfitters I know don't even run .... Seriously, the people from my crossfit gym hate running, they think running will cause injuries more than weight lifting :-/:wall:


----------



## goon175 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ravage said:


> Well, nice to see they do ruck marches.
> Most crossfitters I know don't even run .... Seriously, the people from my crossfit gym hate running, they think running will cause injuries more than weight lifting :-/:wall:



"Crossfit"... I don't think you know what that means.... haha

I would tell them "so much for attacking your weaknesses... you know... one of those tenants of cross fit..."


----------



## Ravage (Apr 13, 2014)

Ahh yes, silly me...


----------



## goon175 (Apr 13, 2014)

Ravage said:


> Ahh yes, silly me...



I wasn't making fun of you, but rather the CF gym you go to and their aversion to running.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 13, 2014)

I know. And yes you are right about the lack of proper view on the subject. But then again I don't blame them. You can't look cool when you are choking and grasping for air while doing something as 'simple' as running. Nah, lifting big weights makes you look much, much cooler than that.
On the flip side, running is actually absent in most of the crossfit workouts in Poland - at least from what I've read and heard from other people. Guess it's all about being 'ripped'


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks to me the fittest athletes out there would be SOF types…

But I lift, I run, I ruck, I swim…sounds like I'm pretty fit.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm not ripped, so I'm not fit?
Bummer


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 13, 2014)

Getting ripped like that is all about clean nutrition, to an extent once you get there it's all about macros, based on the fact that one of my friends just got pro card as a Physique competitor, dude eats shit I can't do at all.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 16, 2014)

It's not often that T-Nation writes something even approaching 'positive' about Crossfit, but this is definitely one. Pretty balanced article, and makes a lot of great points.

http://www.t-nation.com/training/in-defense-of-crossfit


----------



## Ravage (Apr 18, 2014)

Today was a quite interesting workout day. We did two WODs:

WOD#1:

EMON
box jumps: 21, 18, 15, 12, 9, 6, 3
KB (20kg) GTO: 6, 9, 12, 15, 18, 21, 24

After a couple of minutes rest we did WOD#2

4 time:
-5 x 5 reps
-DL 100% BW, HSPU (I did STO with 50% BW since I don't know how to do a HSPU)
-every round we added 10kg to the DL.

Broke my PR (not my back ) and made it up to 5 reps of 110kg DL.

6 months ago if you told me I would be lifting 150% of my BW, I would think you are eighter crazy, drunk or on crack.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 24, 2014)

Time for some fun 

In Poland, Easter is celebrated for two days. On Easter Monday we ususally meet with our families, eat, drink, catch up and stuff like that.
The other aspect is poaring watter on people (more HERE).
This year Polish crossfitters decided to do something special. A nation-wide campaign was set up to celelbrate Easter Monday with watter, but watter from our bodies 
Fitmania was no different.
The WOD was being done in pairs, it consisted of:

150 thrusters (20/15 kg plate)
200 SDHP (30/20 kg)
200 push-ups
200 sit-ups
200 squats
50 burpees

We had 35 people participating in thje event. Best time was 24:11, and it was done by our oldest croffit pair. They showed us young guys/galls how to put out.
Here is a video:


----------



## Ravage (Apr 27, 2014)

Today my CF gym friends did one of crossfits "Hero Workouts". We did "DT" in honor of SSG. Timothy P. Davis (a Combat Controller from 23rd STS) who succumbed to his woundes whem his vechicle was hit by an IED Feb 20th 2009.
It was an honor to do this workout.


----------



## SexyBeast (Apr 27, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I disagree with that method if you don't already have a foundation. I thought I could teach myself how to do a snatch off of youtube videos... I was wrong.



Seeing some of the form I've seen in xfit gyms... I don't know if you'd be any worse teaching yourself the lifts


----------



## goon175 (Apr 27, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> Seeing some of the form I've seen in xfit gyms... I don't know if you'd be any worse teaching yourself the lifts



Well, when you are first learning the lifts - most do not look very pretty. And that goes whether you are in barbell club or a CF gym. It takes a lot of time and practice to even look half way decent on the snatch.


----------



## SexyBeast (Apr 29, 2014)

What the shit is this?

 

Is this considered cool? This guy should be beat to death with a rubber hose. Wtf. What if he fell forward? Dropped the bar? Etc etc? 

I bet Reebok is just thrilled to death that their logo is in the background.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 29, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> What the shit is this?
> 
> View attachment 10812
> 
> ...



This is a classic example of an "Idiot"


----------



## SexyBeast (Apr 29, 2014)

goon175 said:


> This is a classic example of an "Idiot"



I don't know how that isn't illegal in some way lol.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Apr 29, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> I don't know how that isn't illegal in some way lol.



Probably because there hasn't been an accident yet. Give it time.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 30, 2014)

Small man, big load 







140% BW in DL.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Apr 30, 2014)

Sweet socks bro.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 30, 2014)

Can't have fun if you can't have fun


----------



## Teufel (Apr 30, 2014)

Ravage said:


> Can't have fun if you can't have fun


Why did you post a picture of Dr Seuss doing crossfit?


----------



## AWP (Apr 30, 2014)

One fish,
two fish,
red fish,
those socks are f-ing ugly.


----------



## Chopstick (May 1, 2014)

Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice.


----------



## SexyBeast (May 1, 2014)

This "like/hate" thing confuses me.

Not sure if @DAVE101 hated my post bc he doesn't like what happened... Or if he disagrees and thinks it is cool to put a baby's life at risk and act like an asshat for the sake of taking a picture.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 1, 2014)

So if the guy wearing the sweet socks weighs 160#, he's only lifting 225#.  And why the gloves?  I am not that strong at all and I can lift 150% my BW (no straps) when doing DL.


----------



## Ravage (May 2, 2014)

Because he's not a bad-ass like you.


----------



## DAVE101 (May 2, 2014)

Yeah I don't understand the point of the pic either. Did somebody PR, or are was that posted for sh!ts and gigs?


----------



## Ravage (May 9, 2014)

Todays' ADV WOD was an ass kicker:


----------



## Ravage (May 10, 2014)

Everybody know crossfit, but do you know "CrossFit" ?


----------



## goon175 (May 10, 2014)

Ravage said:


> Everybody know crossfit, but do you know "CrossFit" ?



Our battalion chaplain used to do this once a month for anyone who wanted. Usually was chaplain lead PT, followed by a bible study/small group discussion.


----------



## Ravage (May 10, 2014)

He should get royalties for this.


----------



## goon175 (May 17, 2014)

I'll just leave this here... be sure to read the comments as well.

http://www.havokjournal.com/fitness/2014/5/16/crossfit-is-not-a-sport


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 17, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I'll just leave this here... be sure to read the comments as well.
> 
> http://www.havokjournal.com/fitness/2014/5/16/crossfit-is-not-a-sport



CrossFit will now fire up the machine and send the assassination squad after Leo!   The comments weren't as off the wall as I was expecting.


----------



## goon175 (May 17, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> CrossFit will now fire up the machine and send the assassination squad after Leo!   The comments weren't as off the wall as I was expecting.



The one about the team that got fucked at the same Regionals as Leo really shocked me. I really feel bad for them.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 17, 2014)

BOOM...nailed it!!!!


----------



## goon175 (May 17, 2014)

and the follow up to the article I posted above:

http://www.havokjournal.com/fitness...ort-part-ii-legitimizing-the-sport-of-fitness


----------



## Marine0311 (May 21, 2014)

I did the Fran (21 15 9); thrusters and pullups (I kipped). I did it for the first time. I docked myself (added time) for losing track of reps. 

6:00 minutes.


----------



## goon175 (May 22, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> I did the Fran (21 15 9); thrusters and pullups (I kipped). I did it for the first time. I docked myself (added time) for losing track of reps.
> 
> 6:00 minutes.



6 mins? Damn son...


----------



## Marine0311 (May 22, 2014)

goon175 said:


> 6 mins? Damn son...



Well hold on. I didn't do the Rx. My bar had 75lbs on it so that is one thing. The second is I didn't stop. The third is I forgot reps.

It looked like this. 

21 19 9
Thrusters and pullups

I should have stated "non-Rx"


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 22, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> Well hold on. I didn't do the Rx. My bar had 75lbs on it so that is one thing. The second is I didn't stop. The third is I forgot reps.
> 
> It looked like this.
> 
> ...


 
Goon is saying you took too long!


----------



## Marine0311 (May 22, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> Goon is saying you took too long!



Ahhhh lol yeah.

It did hurt afterward.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 22, 2014)

Anyone else super into the demo girl.....:-":blkeye:







Something about a girl who can climb a rope with no legs.....


----------



## Ravage (May 23, 2014)

Did the Hero WOD "McGhee" the other day.
14 rounds in 30 minutes.

Gonna approach it again in a month or so, this time it's gonna be more. Because that young Ranger went above and beyond.


----------



## DAVE101 (May 23, 2014)

I'm gonna give Murph a shot this weekend... with real pull ups of course :-"


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 23, 2014)

The Murph is going down on Monday!!  I wish I had some kind of body armor to wear during the workout, but alas, that kind of thing is difficult to come by in the big Navy.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 26, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> The Murph is going down on Monday!!  I wish I had some kind of body armor to wear during the workout, but alas, that kind of thing is difficult to come by in the big Navy.



I did the Murph today. It took me about an hour to do. I broke it up into smaller pieces. 

My body is screaming. It was worth it.

RIP Mike Murphy.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 26, 2014)

FML.
64:53
Not happy with that time at all, especially considering I had no body armor on.  

Despite the ho-hum time, it's a good way to honor the fallen.  I'll be having a beer or three tonight in their honor.


----------



## DAVE101 (May 26, 2014)

47:00 in 90º heat (no add. weight, strict wide pull ups, 5-10-15 breakdown).


----------



## Marine0311 (May 27, 2014)

Same here. My time was no vest and stopping i.e when I couldn't bust out anymore pullups.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry if anyone gets offended by this.  Especially you CrossFit'ers. 






http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5453170?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000022&ir=Weird+News


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 8, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Sorry if anyone gets offended by this.  Especially you CrossFit'ers.


Merged for sameness of...sameity?


----------



## Ravage (Jun 22, 2014)

Today I participated in my first crossfit competition ever. A LOT of lessons learned, mainly about my self. Even though I did not finish the first WOD... :-"

But hell, as Kipling wrote:

"(...)
_If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster_. 
And treat those two impostors just the same;
(...)"


----------



## Charles Karr (Jul 6, 2014)

I love crossfit, I found pushing weights at the gym to be very boring and these short and intense workout sessions fit my lower amount of attention span a little better.


----------



## AWP (Jul 6, 2014)

Charles Karr said:


> I love crossfit, I found pushing weights at the gym to be very boring and these short and intense workout sessions fit my lower amount of attention span a little better.


 
Per the Site Rules, post an Introduction before making any further posts.


----------



## digrar (Jul 6, 2014)

Only here to spam his website...


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2014)

I stumbled across this. While I'm not even remotely qualified to argue one point over the other, I thought it was worth the discussion.

http://fittish.deadspin.com/crossfit-sues-competitor-for-revealing-its-injury-rat-1603182256



> CrossFit, America's high school weight room for adults, is suing the National Strength and Conditioning Association for publishing a study it says is "based on data that is objectively false" and "intended to scare participants away from CrossFit."
> The study, published in November by the NSCA's Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research, is titled "Crossfit-based high intensity power training improves maximal aerobic fitness and body composition." Researchers from Ohio State's kinesology department examined the changes that occurred in a group of 54 CrossFit participants (all of whom, amazingly, were on a paleo diet) over 10 weeks, concluding that subjects lost body fat and increased their VO2 max, or oxygen consumption. But they also included one sentence that has become the center of the suit:
> 
> Of the 11 subjects who dropped out of the training program, two cited time concerns with the remaining nine subjects (16% of total recruited subjects) citing overuse or injury for failing to complete the program and finish follow up testing.


 
http://ftw.usatoday.com/2014/07/crossfit-sues-over-study-that-alleges-high-injury-rate



> A long-brewing tension between a well-known traditional fitness accreditation group and CrossFit may be heading to court.
> Earlier this year, CrossFit filed a suit against the National Strength and Conditioning Association over a study published in the group’s journal claiming that a high number of CrossFit participants drop out before completing the program.
> Lawyers for CrossFit alleged that the study, which was done by Ohio State University professor Steven Devor, was falsified and done erroneously.


 
The NSCA's response:

http://www.nsca.com/about-us/news-and-media/press-releases/nsca-responds-to-crossfit-lawsuit/


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I stumbled across this. While I'm not even remotely qualified to argue one point over the other, I thought it was worth the discussion.
> 
> http://fittish.deadspin.com/crossfit-sues-competitor-for-revealing-its-injury-rat-1603182256
> 
> ...



So CrossFit is suing the NSCA for reporting facts that were listed by the participants?   So 16% of the participants either overtrained or got injured?  That's the point of contention?

I'm not a certified trainer but given anecdotal evidence from military schools, selection programs, and the qualification course, 16% due to injury seems pretty low or close to the norm.


----------



## CDG (Jul 23, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> I'm not a certified trainer but given anecdotal evidence from military schools, selection programs, and the qualification course, 16% due to injury seems pretty low or close to the norm.



Sir,

You're arguing apples and oranges.  Your average person wanting to get in shape and look good naked doesn't need to be put through anything like a Selection or PT-intensive military school.  Proper management of training volume, knowing how and when to scale a client back, knowing when to prescribe extra rest, and being able to quickly recognize form degradation and adjust appropriately are all things that fitness trainers of any type, following any program, should be able to do.  That's what they're paid for.  You will never have a 0% injury rate, but the injuries should be accidents.  You dropped a weight on your foot, slipped off the pull-up bar, etc.  Over-extending/over-training and overuse injuries have been associated with CF for a long time now and they've done nothing but stuck their heads in the sand and continue to act like anyone that listens to their body is a pussy. Ignoring what may be a legitimate injury, or precursor to an injury, is part of a Selection but it has no place in the world of fitness. CrossFit does a shitty job of quality control and someone finally did a study and called them on their bullshit.  Many CF trainers just continue yelling at clients and throwing more and more at them no matter what signs of fatigue they're showing.  It used to frustrate the shit out of me when I thought a client was purposely exaggerating their physical signs of tiredness.  But as a trainer of people that have lives and jobs outside the gym, it's not up to me to try and put them through a constant selection.  It's my job, over everything else, to keep them safe and sometimes that means erring on the side of caution no matter how irritated I might be.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Ah, I see!  Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 25, 2014)

When is too much too much?  I'm watching the girls right now for 2014...this looks like they're going to herniate disks in light speed.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 27, 2014)

ESPN Outside the lines this morning: http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_/id/11262964/crossf-explosive-growth-fuels-safety-concerns


Russell Berger "It's just jealousy"


----------



## Ravage (Jul 27, 2014)

http://therussells.crossfit.com/2014/07/27/espn-failed-journalism-101/

Crossfit HQ response to ESPNs raport.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 27, 2014)

Pretty weak response.


----------



## AWP (Jul 27, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> Pretty weak response.


 
Not to mention at least one of CF's assertions is wrong. How do you fail at your own rebuttal?


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 27, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> So CrossFit is suing the NSCA for reporting facts that were listed by the participants?   So 16% of the participants either overtrained or got injured?  That's the point of contention?
> 
> I'm not a certified trainer but given anecdotal evidence from military schools, selection programs, and the qualification course, 16% due to injury seems pretty low or close to the norm.


Not to dogpile- just imagine if Gold's Gym had to deal with nearly 1 in 5 of the people that sign up getting injured and requiring surgery. 

They would literally implode.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 27, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Not to mention at least one of CF's assertions is wrong. How do you fail at your own rebuttal?


You should see the rebuttal to the lawsuit- it's unreal. I could have done better than Dale Saran. Who, by the way, challenged me to a fight a long time ago. Via facebook. This is not a joke.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 27, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> You should see the rebuttal to the lawsuit- it's unreal. I could have done better than Dale Saran. Who, by the way, challenged me to a fight a long time ago. Via facebook. This is not a joke.


 
I would pay money to see that.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 27, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> I would pay money to see that.


Lol, yea, me too actually. Here is the conversation- it evolved from a conversation about something completely unrelated. Anyway, fun times. I have friends that are also friends with Dale, and I have passed my regards several times.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 27, 2014)

That's funny.  The programming for the games so far makes me wonder wtf is going on.  This is encouraging folks to be idiotic.  One thing I haven't seen on the live coverage is that none of the athletes were forced to stop by the officials due to fatigue.  I saw more than a few that should have been told they were done for the competition.  But, you know, who cares right?


----------



## AWP (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that if you challenege someone to a fight via Facebook that you lose all credibility in all topics for the duration of ever.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 27, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I'm pretty sure that if you challenege someone to a fight via Facebook that you lose all credibility in all topics for the duration of ever.


He's a lawyer, Free. A lawyer. 

I literally can't


----------



## AWP (Jul 27, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> He's a lawyer, Free. A lawyer.


 
My brain just shut off. That's like a doctor who doesn't understand the concept of breathing.

I wish I could unplug humanity. Not FROM humanity, but remove it from whatever life support is sustaining such...such...creatures.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 27, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> He's a lawyer, Free. A lawyer.
> 
> I literally can't


 
A fucking Jarhead too?

*sigh*


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 27, 2014)

Learn to control solar rotation and you could help with culling of the planet via solar flare...


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 27, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> Not to dogpile- just imagine if Gold's Gym had to deal with nearly 1 in 5 of the people that sign up getting injured and requiring surgery.
> 
> They would literally implode.



You and CDG are absolutely right.  It is the severity and nature of the injuries that is most worrisome.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 28, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> Lol, yea, me too actually. Here is the conversation- it evolved from a conversation about something completely unrelated. Anyway, fun times. I have friends that are also friends with Dale, and I have passed my regards several times.
> 
> View attachment 11270



OMFG 

Yesssss


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Well a Québec chick won top CF'er.

http://ww2.nationalpost.com/m/wp/bl...-woman-on-earth-at-2014-reebok-crossfit-games


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 28, 2014)

bump



ThunderHorse said:


> That's funny.  The programming for the games so far makes me wonder wtf is going on.  This is encouraging folks to be idiotic.  One thing I haven't seen on the live coverage is that none of the athletes were forced to stop by the officials due to fatigue.  I saw more than a few that should have been told they were done for the competition.  But, you know, who cares right?


----------



## Poccington (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd like to congratulate Rich Froning on once again being crowned "The Fittest Man On Earth"... Except for when he has to run. 

http://www.gfycat.com/HelplessOldEidolonhelvum#?format=gif


----------



## Poccington (Jul 29, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> Lol, yea, me too actually. Here is the conversation- it evolved from a conversation about something completely unrelated. Anyway, fun times. I have friends that are also friends with Dale, and I have passed my regards several times.
> 
> View attachment 11270



His reaction was quite Dave Castro-esque.

I'm kind of impressed.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 29, 2014)

I wonder what the guys think about Froning retiring.  A native of Charlotte, NC once said "To be the man, you have to beat the man...WOOOOOOOOO!!!!"  ( Freefalling might be one of a few to get the reference).
Do you think there will be sour grapes because no one will be able to "beat the man" now or do you think they're glad he's gone?


----------



## ZmanTX (Jul 29, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I wonder what the guys think about Froning retiring.  A native of Charlotte, NC once said "To be the man, you have to beat the man...WOOOOOOOOO!!!!"  ( Freefalling might be one of a few to get the reference).
> Do you think there will be sour grapes because no one will be able to "beat the man" now or do you think they're glad he's gone?








WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Zach


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 29, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I wonder what the guys think about Froning retiring.  A native of Charlotte, NC once said "To be the man, you have to beat the man...WOOOOOOOOO!!!!"  ( Freefalling might be one of a few to get the reference).
> Do you think there will be sour grapes because no one will be able to "beat the man" now or do you think they're glad he's gone?


ALL OF THE LIKES.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 3, 2014)

Starting to feel like an ass about the question I asked.  But why were none of the athletes stopped by officials for exhaustion and safety concerns?  Because I would have stopped a handful of folks.

An ass also has no fear?  If any have insight I'd love it to be explained.  Because if these dudes want to be legitimate, this is a big deal.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 3, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> Starting to feel like an ass about the question I asked.  But why were none of the athletes stopped by officials for exhaustion and safety concerns?  Because I would have stopped a handful of folks.
> 
> An ass also has no fear?  If any have insight I'd love it to be explained.  Because if these dudes want to be legitimate, this is a big deal.


What's the basis for your question?  You saw ON TV more than a few that you would have told they were done?  That's right up there with starting a sentence off with "I read on the internet..."  Despite your personal opinion on CF, if it works, if it kills people, if it makes you fit, etc, the guys/gals at the games have mastered their work capacity.  They know when to rest and how long to rest.  Again, your question and the sentiments contained within your post seem totally baseless unless I'm missing something.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 3, 2014)

I find your opinion disconcerting.  As athletes in competition, that's when you ignore all of the pain.  Rugby, Football, and soccer players finish games with broken legs.  In Rugby, Soccer, Football, Basketball, Baseball etc there is a crazy amount of sports medicine folks involved at the upper echelon that stop athletes in their tracks for a variety of reasons.  One of those is for the future health of that athlete, the other obviously being the future of the club.  More often now, we don't see guys getting shot up with cortizone every week in their knees (Mark Schlereth) IOT to play on a Sunday.  

I'm saying based on what I saw, the sports medicine portion for CrossFit during the games was missing.  Yeah, they kept going, but some of them should probably have been forced to stop.  Maybe it is there, but it isn't evident.  If 100% of all the athletes are chilling, and feeling like villains that competed in the games, ok.  However, that doesn't mean shit about next year's games.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 4, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> I find your opinion disconcerting.  As athletes in competition, that's when you ignore all of the pain.  Rugby, Football, and soccer players finish games with broken legs.  In Rugby, Soccer, Football, Basketball, Baseball etc there is a crazy amount of sports medicine folks involved at the upper echelon that stop athletes in their tracks for a variety of reasons.  One of those is for the future health of that athlete, the other obviously being the future of the club.  More often now, we don't see guys getting shot up with cortizone every week in their knees (Mark Schlereth) IOT to play on a Sunday.
> 
> I'm saying based on what I saw, the sports medicine portion for CrossFit during the games was missing.  Yeah, they kept going, but some of them should probably have been forced to stop.  Maybe it is there, but it isn't evident.  If 100% of all the athletes are chilling, and feeling like villains that competed in the games, ok.  However, that doesn't mean shit about next year's games.


Again, your response is completely baseless.  Coupled with the fact that Froning just 4-peated...:-/  So I guess you could have said "that doesn't mean shit about next year's games" for the last 4 years and you would have been wrong about that as well.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 4, 2014)

Explain to me how it's baseless.  We make Soldiers stop in training all the time from exhaustion, heat stroke, heat exhaustion, injuries...but in the guise of this weight lifting competition you won't force an athlete to stop for their health?

Are we sipping Kool-Aid or are you saying I'm full of it?  I'm making an observation based on what I can see.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 4, 2014)

It's baseless because you continue to say, "based on what I see" and your argument ends there.  I could say, "based on Froning 4-peating, you're completely wrong" or "based on the fact that these guys are not dropping like flies during Frantasyland, Big Bob 200, Thick N Quick, Double Grace, etc... you're totally wrong in your assertion".
They are in Southern California.  They're wearing fucking shorts, sneakers and very little else.  You're comparing apples and staplers.  Do you seriously not think these guys/gals are not completely in tune with what is going on as far as their body/health is concerned?


----------



## AWP (Aug 4, 2014)

@SkrewzLoose I think you're missing the point @ThunderHorse is trying to make.

Perception is reality. Sure, he's looking at the TV coverage, but his question isn't necessarily about the athletes. If he can see signs of fatigue or poor form, why can't the officials? Why aren't they doing anything about it? Conversely, it is TV and we don't know what is being said. We're only given that window.

I say this as a man, not as staff member: This "discussion" is kind of funny. One of you is looking at events through the multiple filters provided by TV and the other isn't addressing the question, yet both of you are a little worked up?

Whatever gets you through the day....


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 4, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> Starting to feel like an ass about the question I asked.  *But why were none of the athletes stopped by officials for exhaustion and safety concerns?*  Because I would have stopped a handful of folks.
> 
> An ass also has no fear?  If any have insight I'd love it to be explained.  Because if these dudes want to be legitimate, this is a big deal.


OK, so the original question/concern is in bold, yes?
FF made a good point that I had not considered.  Perception is reality and truth is in the eye of the beholder.  
That taken into consideration and addressing the question, I would ask a question: What are the judge's qualifications and how/why are they chosen to judge athletes at the highest level of this competition?  TH, I'd ask you the same thing.  I would also ask what signs of exhaustion and safety concerns you saw that were overlooked by the officials?  Was it poor form as FF pointed to or was it something else?  That was my main gripe about your posts, you said, "I saw XYZ" but you never defined what XYZ was.  
My apologies for not being more clear.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 4, 2014)

The medical support was more visible in the Master's Competitions.  It's there, but it is usually off the screen.  Whether intended or not, that's the case.  The medical support was in a tent just off the competition field.

As far as why they don't make the call, this is an athletic competition.  In sports, athletes will usually take themselves out of the game to rest or for an injury if it affects their ability to perform.  Referees don't tell players that they look tired and should probably have a seat.  The judges at the CF Games are there for one thing, "judge" their competitor and make sure their form is meets or is "close enough" to pass for standard.  It is fairly subjective, but, it is what it is.  Judges are there to judge form and exercises, not the health of the competitor.

Remember, the goal of Crossfit is to push yourself to be the fittest person on earth, or win a case of Rhabdomyolysis, whatever comes first. 

Full disclosure:  I was out of town for the Games, but caught the Masters, The Beach, and part of the Overhead Squat.  What I did catch, I didn't see where anyone seemed to be in any danger.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 4, 2014)

@SkrewzLoose Respect to Rich Froning and his inability to run 5k .  He's a beast and that is evident by winning this thing a fourth time in a row.  I saw poor form from some of the athletes on Friday both male and female.  I wouldn't say poor form would get you to exhaustion, because many xFitters do it with poor form often and are never stopped.  But by the time Double Grace came around it would have been a clear indicator of fatigue.  And many of the athletes were exhibiting signs at that point.  So how does CrossFit get around litigation?  Contracting a lot of sports medicine physicians and athletic trainers to support the games in monitoring fatigue.  Because, if you see an athlete pulled for fatigue much like when a fight is stopped, it will be very serious and it will quiet many critics within the medical community.

If I'm comparing apples to staplers...I'm just looking for insight, because as an athlete, I've been stopped, and had teammates stopped.  As a Soldier I've been stopped and had Soldiers stopped.  I've never taken myself out, it was always done by either the coach or a medical professional. Very rarely do professional or even amateur athletes take themselves out of a competition, they have to be overruled by a separate authority.

Being off to the side is not being proactive.


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 5, 2014)

Fittest man on Earth can't run a 5k?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 5, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> Fittest man on Earth can't run a 5k?



That's what I'm hearing and reading.... and if that's true, then I'm even more unimpressed with CF and the CF "games" to boot.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 5, 2014)

Are you guys talking about the 3K row, 300 DU, 3 mile run event?


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2014)

Someone help me out. I honestly know nothing about this Froning dude, but if you Google Rich Froning 5k you can find various 5k times...so what's the deal with him NOT running 5k?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 5, 2014)

Freefalling
I think they are referring to the workout in my question above.
Row 3K meters
Perform 300 double unders
Run 3 miles
If that's what they are talking about, he started walking at one point during the 3 mile run and has caught some flack for it.


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> If that's what they are talking about, he started walking at one point during the 3 mile run and has caught some flack for it.


 
I appreciate the answer.
1. My curiosity is piqued because I know little about this topic.
2. The "uninitiated" lurking the thread are probably curious as well.
3. I laugh at "The XXXX in the YYYYY" lists/ competitions; they are marketing gimmicks. "Up next on the Military Channel, The Top Ten Tanks of All Time." Yawn.
4. I'd like for the board's academic integrity to exceed that of the Army War College, hence the follow-ups.


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 6, 2014)

So he should maybe be called "guy who can do a lot of kipping pull-ups and snatches fastest guy on earth"


Freefalling said:


> I appreciate the answer.
> 1. My curiosity is piqued because I know little about this topic.
> 2. The "uninitiated" lurking the thread are probably curious as well.
> 3. I laugh at "The XXXX in the YYYYY" lists/ competitions; they are marketing gimmicks. "Up next on the Military Channel, The Top Ten Tanks of All Time." Yawn.
> 4. I'd like for the board's academic integrity to exceed that of the Army War College, hence the follow-ups.



A beacon of probity as always, FF.

Those are lofty aspirations brother 

But to stay on topic, I was legitimately asking if he dropped out of the 5k. I don't really keep up w Crossfit outside of this thread so that's my bad for being a headline intellectual in this case.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 6, 2014)

Rich was apparently getting over a bug he caught earlier in the week, which was why he didn't perform as well at the beginning of the competition as he did towards the end. Are we seriously arguing whether Rich freaking Froning can run a 5k?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 6, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Rich was apparently getting over a bug he caught earlier in the week, which was why he didn't perform as well at the beginning of the competition as he did towards the end. *Are we seriously arguing whether Rich freaking Froning can run a 5k?*


Armchair quarterbacks always show up when someone on top has a bad day...


----------



## MOTOMETO (Aug 6, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Armchair quarterbacks always show up when someone on top has a bad day...



Sick burn, bro.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 7, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> Sick burn, bro.


It applies everywhere else too...
"Peyton Manning should have done this"
"The US soccer team should have done that"
"Randy Johnson should not have thrown that curve ball"
"The Rock should have delivered the People's Elbow sooner in the match"


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't know about the others, but the People's Elbow is ALWAYS the right answer.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 7, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I don't know about the others, but the People's Elbow is ALWAYS the right answer.



I know of at least one Marine here that would probably disagree.


----------



## Jbird8198 (Aug 7, 2014)

Not a huge Crossfit fan but this is BadAce!


----------



## Ravage (Aug 8, 2014)

The narrator sounds like he smoked waaay too much.

Btw I'm looking at the leaderboard for the last CF games and, I don't understand how a guy who really wasn't too hot in most of the competitions (not to mention the 3 mile run) WON the games?
So is it about just making to the finals and then going 1st in them? That is how the "measure the fittest man/woman on earth"? Kinda stupid ...


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 8, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Armchair quarterbacks always show up when someone on top has a bad day...



Nah bro all your hero worship aside. Didn't say he couldn't do it per se.. but I did see him QUIT lol. 

A BMCM (SEAL) B.D. Was the fittest man on Earth as far as I'm concerned. Froning or whoever isn't shit compared to that guy. And I'm sure there are others.

I just think it is a pretty pretentious and pompous title to throw around.

Point is, Couchfit is a marketing machine and the Ty Beanie Babies of the fitness industry.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 8, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> Nah bro all your hero worship aside. Didn't say he couldn't do it per se.. but I did see him QUIT lol.
> 
> A BMCM (SEAL) B.D. Was the fittest man on Earth as far as I'm concerned. Froning or whoever isn't shit compared to that guy. And I'm sure there are others.
> 
> ...


We've already discussed the idea of perception being reality.  

I don't think the title is as important as the hard work and dedication that goes into achieving the title.  If the title was "Person who can only do CF better than anyone else" it wouldn't matter.  So yeah, the title itself is whatever.


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 8, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> We've already discussed the idea of perception being reality.
> 
> I don't think the title is as important as the hard work and dedication that goes into achieving the title.  If the title was "Person who can only do CF better than anyone else" it wouldn't matter.  So yeah, the title itself is whatever.


Okay cool,

So I can go work hard and win a competition in something pretty much regardless of what that something is (ie basket weaving) and then start calling myself a Navy SEAL because the title is "whatever" and it wouldn't matter or sound cool if I accurately conveyed what I did as basket weaving?


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 8, 2014)

Jbird8198 said:


> Not a huge Crossfit fan but this is BadAce!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 8, 2014)

I never said it was OK for anyone to misrepresent themself as something they are not.  
Any other words you care to mince?


----------



## Jbird8198 (Aug 8, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> View attachment 11341


 Haha! LOL!


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 8, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I never said it was OK for anyone to misrepresent themself as something they are not.
> Any other words you care to mince?



Not mincing words. You said that the accomplishment doesn't matter without a cool title for said accomplishment. It made me want to ask a question.


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> Attachment went here


 
Let me tell why his post still stands and your post above is unnecessary.

The Staff has already rejected your Reported Post message. In other words, regardless of what we think about his post, YOURS has zero merit. "Gay as fuck" is a legit excuse? Seriously? Are you 12?

I was going to deliver this via PM, but you forced my hand with your ridiculous screen grab. Nicely done. "Gay as fuck" indeed...


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 8, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Let me tell why his post still stands and your post above is unnecessary.
> 
> The Staff has already rejected your Reported Post message. In other words, regardless of what we think about his post, YOURS has zero merit. "Gay as fuck" is a legit excuse? Seriously? Are you 12?
> 
> I was going to deliver this via PM, but you forced my hand with your ridiculous screen grab. Nicely done. "Gay as fuck" indeed...



It was a joke FF.


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> It was a joke FF.


 
So you wasted the staff's time with a joke?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 8, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> We've already discussed the idea of perception being reality.
> 
> *I don't think the title is as important as the hard work and dedication that goes into achieving the title.*  If the title was "Person who can only do CF better than anyone else" it wouldn't matter.  *So yeah, the title itself is whatever.*





SexyBeast said:


> Not mincing words. You said that the accomplishment doesn't matter without a cool title for said accomplishment. It made me want to ask a question.


:-/


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 8, 2014)

Jbird8198 said:


> Not a huge Crossfit fan but this is BadAce!



Weapons grade huh? 

Sounds eleet!! Sign me up!!!!!


----------



## Ravage (Aug 8, 2014)

It's a commercial....even though their PR machine is ridiculous enough as it is.
If anything, I find Andy Stumpf words awe inspiring:


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm gonna go grab a tactical cup of coffee while I contemplate how awesome this weapons grade Couchfit workout is. BRB


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 8, 2014)

San Tan gear coffee?

Rich Froning is good at Crossfit, cool for him.  Fittest man?  I haven't seen a 35lb 25 mile footmarch in xFits programming yet.  I know some guys who can put up big boy weight, run super fast, and march far.  The title is dumb.  

Froning can definitely put up the big boy weight.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 8, 2014)

This thread is bordering idiocy.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 8, 2014)

It passed that line long ago, when someone implied the title was a lie.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 9, 2014)

Here's the thing, CFHQ/CF the brand name are not what I'm defending here.  I could not possibly care less about all the stupid rules they have and the way they run their home offices.  I belong to a CF gym here in SD where I get great coaching and great programming.  Does the last name Burgener ring a bell?  I have also visited other CF gyms (I refuse to use the word "box") and when my form is critiqued, it is always about the same few issues.  So, someone must be doing something right.  I use CF as more of a term to describe the kind of workout it is, vice the brand.  I also do 5/3/1, TFB, MA and I run.  The guys who excel at CF don't "do CF" to train.  Their programming is not random by any stretch of the imagination.  
Can you get your Level 1 certification on a Friday afternoon for $20?  Probably.  
Do we all know that does not make anyone a legitimate coach?  I hope so.  But, everyone has to start somewhere.
Are there guys/gals coaching who have no business doing so?  Of course.
Are there coaches who promote speed and reps over proper form?  You bet.
Does this happen at every single CF gym for every workout?  Absolutely not.
Guess what, I buy workout clothes/gear from places like Rogue, 2Pood and Forged.  Why?  It's comfortable and 99% of it is made in the US.  I also have Nike, Adidas and Under Armour stuff I wear when I work out.  
You're allowed to drop weights and there's chalk everywhere.
CF made Hero WODs popular.
The sad part is, this is one of my favorite forums to read and post in.  Now a couple of you are turning it into a troll fest.  These guys put in work to get where they are at, just like so many other guys/gals who compete in different arenas.  Froning, Khalipa, Bridges, Bazinet, Thorisdottor, et al didn't come up with the "fittest in the world" title to suit their needs.  Anyone knocking them for that should probably check their ego at the door.  If that's "hero worship", so be it...


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2014)

Good post, Skrewz.

If this thread could go back to a discussion/ debate  instead of some Internet "9mm vs. .45ACP" or "Glock vs. 1911" whargarbl that would be great....


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 9, 2014)

I'll re-state my question regarding the games:  Does anyone think the other competitors are upset about Froning retiring on top or are they glad he's gone?  Again, the whole "beat the man to be the man" thing...


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 9, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I'll re-state my question regarding the games:  Does anyone think the other competitors are upset about Froning retiring on top or are they glad he's gone?  Again, the whole "beat the man to be the man" thing...



I don't think you would actually have to beat Froning in person to beat his numbers so I don't think that really makes a difference. Roger Bannister held the record for a while and now he doesn't. He may not have lost in a head to head race but it can most likely be agreed upon that he is no longer the reigning champion in the mile run.


----------



## ZmanTX (Aug 9, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I'll re-state my question regarding the games:  Does anyone think the other competitors are upset about Froning retiring on top or are they glad he's gone?  Again, the whole "beat the man to be the man" thing...



I would think some are glad to see him go... And there are some competitors that would rather see him stay so they'd still have the opportunity to beat him. 

I don't think Froning will be done for long though... The guy is a competitor and once someone else wins it may be something to kick him into gear again. At least that's what think.
My 0.02 

Zach


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 9, 2014)

Good point about not having to beat someone head to head, I had not considered that.  The difference between something like this and a 1 mile run, a course record at Augusta or the home run record is that the events at the CF games are different every year.  I think it will be interesting to see if the spirit of competition brings him back from his Daddy retirement.  No one wants to see another Brett Farvabeans fiasco...


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 9, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Good point about not having to beat someone head to head, I had not considered that.  The difference between something like this and a 1 mile run, a course record at Augusta or the home run record is that the events at the CF games are different every year.  I think it will be interesting to see if the spirit of competition brings him back from his Daddy retirement.  No one wants to see another Brett Farvabeans fiasco...



Lol Farvabeans. Agreed on that one man.

Like you said, the games are most likely going to continue to evolve and with that said...even though he has his numbers, it may not end up being a direct comparison after all. 

But hey, the guy set the bar pretty high in any case.


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2014)

The standards for the games are known, right? Someone could replicate the weight/ time/ reps so even if the events change every year you can see how you stack up against the man.

As a Vikings fan I hope Favre contracts leprosy.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 9, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> The standards for the games are known, right? Someone could replicate the weight/ time/ reps so even if the events change every year you can see how you stack up against the man.
> 
> As a Vikings fan I hope Favre contracts leprosy.


Yes and no.  Someone would have to be drinking some serious Kool-Aid and have way too much free time to replicate an entire week of games events.  Also, judging would be an issue.  Who is going to judge?  A good buddy...someone who might not critique form as much as the judges at the games.  There would be a lot of variables (for lack of a better word) that would go into something like that.  Could it be done?  Yes.  It would be an serious undertaking though and I don't know if most people would consider it to be legitimate.
Could the leprosy start with his face?


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Yes and no.  Someone would have to be drinking some serious Kool-Aid and have way too much free time to replicate an entire week of games events.  Also, judging would be an issue.  Who is going to judge?  A good buddy...someone who might not critique form as much as the judges at the games.  There would be a lot of variables (for lack of a better word) that would go into something like that.  Could it be done?  Yes.  It would be an serious undertaking though and I don't know if most people would consider it to be legitimate.
> Could the leprosy start with his face?


 
True. While I don't mean to hijack the thread at this point....dirka, dirka. For someone to claim an aerospace record (for example) they have to beat the old record by a certain %. It is small, like 5% or something, but you can't claim a record with a few seconds off or a few feet more in altitude. Academically, anyone replicating the games isnt' doing so under strict circumstances and to say one more rep or so makes them "more fitterester" or  whatever laughable title is absurd. For someone to "beat the man" in non head-to-head competition you'd have to apply similar logic or math. For the layman at his local box/ gym/ concentration camp or whatever, he/ she could follow the series of events in the same amount of days and know where they stand against "the best" but using that claim a title is laughable. At best anyone taking that seriously should be slapped about the head.

For me, I could care less about Crossfit though I do enjoy the dicussion and good vs. bad points. You can learn from anyone so I don't consider this to be a wasted thread. With that said if I ever told someone about a "Fran" time or whatever I'd deserve a dick punch so hard my eyes permanently change color. There's no single system which is "the best" and anyone buying into such a notion is an intellectual midget reaching for the top shelf.

As an outsider, Crossfit's biggest problem is its success.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 9, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> As an outsider, Crossfit's biggest problem is its success.



I'd like to disagree with this. It's biggest problem is the ridiculously litigious, thin skinned, bully-tactic "founders" that create an elitist bro-type atmosphere that can really only be compared to a similar attitude displayed by hipsters.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 9, 2014)

Just as an FYI, I believe Froning has said he will be competing on a team next year, so I don't think it is a straight up retirement from Crossfit.


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I'd like to disagree with this. It's biggest problem is the ridiculously litigious, thin skinned, bully-tactic "founders" that create an elitist bro-type atmosphere that can really only be compared to a similar attitude displayed by hipsters.


 
I guess we get into a chicken/ egg argument then. If it isn't successful would they be the same d-bags they are today? Probably. If it isn't successful would they be in a position to impart their d-baggery across the planet? No. If this thing stays in their garage or one or two local gyms none of it would matter. If the original consumers voted with their wallets this thread wouldn't exist.

Plus, if you look at large "organizations"/ belief systems you'll find rabid attack dogs because despite their persona, those people are weak-willed followers. They buy into the cult of personality for a variety of reasons (power, ego, a sense of belonging, etc.) and then do the dirty work for the "system." Some founders join them and others feed the beast so the beast will keep attacking, thus defending the system from which the founders profit while keeping their hands "clean."

So, even if the core members are all flaming d-bag Favre fans (a bit redundant), they are relatively benign until they have a brand to protect. Once that occurs, the brakes are off and the train rolls along until it derails. If it stays local there is no impact outside of their tiny, failing circle. When you see evil you need to kill it in the womb before it grows. Once it reaches adulthood it becomes a powerful Hydra which is difficult to slay.

Ultimately, I don't think Crossfit is bad, but it isn't "the answer" as some like to shout. Again, brand protection. Is it better than me sitting on my ass at a desk all day? Most likely. Does the culture potentially push people into dangerous places? Sure. Are every coach and gym like that? No. Does it have a strong cult of personality? I think so, think about the "brand".

I personally would not give one dime to a local Crossfit gym until I checked it out from top to bottom. Some are good, some are bad, and if I'm going to waste my money I can do it in other areas.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 9, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> ~SNIP
> 
> For me, I could care less about Crossfit though I do enjoy the dicussion and good vs. bad points. You can learn from anyone so I don't consider this to be a wasted thread. With that said if I ever told someone about a "Fran" time or whatever I'd deserve a dick punch so hard my eyes permanently change color. *There's no single system which is "the best" and anyone buying into such a notion is an intellectual midget reaching for the top shelf.*
> 
> As an outsider, Crossfit's biggest problem is its success.


The bold x 1,000.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 9, 2014)

You make excellent points FF.


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 9, 2014)

This is probably the most level headed discussion of Crossfit I've ever seen (aside from my posts).

Side note, Apple iPhone autocorrect suggested crossfit be capitalized. J/s


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 9, 2014)

Two Articles on T-Nation
Body Builder does Crossfit: http://www.t-nation.com/training/bodybuilder-goes-crossfit
Xfitters are not athletes: http://www.t-nation.com/training/crossfitters-arent-athletes


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 10, 2014)

Idk. I just remember when all this shit was called "working out" or "PT".


----------



## Ravage (Aug 10, 2014)

All the PR asside, all the titles, all the marketing and name-calling, I belive this is why I started doing this:






To do something different.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 10, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> Idk. I just remember when all this shit was called "working out" or "PT".



Yep...when I try to discuss the "CF" type workouts that I do now...I simply call it "thrashing myself". Brings back fond memories of being thrashed for what seemed like hours. Worked then and still works now.


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 10, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> Idk. I just remember when all this shit was called "working out" or "PT".



Ah, the good old days.

"Yo, let's go workout."
"What do you want to do...upper body, chest, back, legs?"
"Let's just mix things up.  Let's add some cals and run at the end?"
"What!?"
"Yeah, I read that in one of Weider mags."
"Fuck, Arnold didn't run."
"What protein shake you drinking?"


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 10, 2014)

Now there is a g sequence of exercises has a trademark and brand name associated with it.....


8654Maine said:


> Ah, the good old days.
> 
> "Yo, let's go workout."
> "What do you want to do...upper body, chest, back, legs?"
> ...



Ahahahaa yes exactly LMAO. Funny how even without all sorts of fancy magical programming etc I always seemed to get bigger and stronger and faster... Even though I was "doing it wrong" by today's views.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 10, 2014)

Did the triple from the Games today.
3K meter row: 12:51 (negative splits the entire way, worked my 500m average down to 2:08)
300 double unders finished at 22:01.  Wasn't happy about taking 9:10 minutes to complete them.
3 mile run finished in 26:47 for a total time of 48:48.  Negative splits on the run as well.

This workout was a kick in the balls.  Being able to string my double unders together better would have helped immensely.  Just so happens that I beat my brother's time by about a minute.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 10, 2014)

"


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah 2:40 was beyond awful.  I said that when I saw it live.  Still don't know WTF happened to the one chick who screamed like the zombie apocalypse was happening right there in the stadium.  That being said, anyone can go on YT and find myriad videos of people doing dumb shit in any CF or globo gym.  That's nothing new.    There could be an entire thread devoted simply to that one subject.  CF is not the originator of poor form.
I wonder what the shit talking commentator's background is.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 11, 2014)

I saw some horrendous form at Soto the other day...like, it made my back hurt .  The response from the guy I got was: I'm just doing them how I was taught.  I said I was just trying to pay it forward.


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 11, 2014)

My major concern though is that I don't know if my nonCF workout is weapons grade.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 11, 2014)

Why are you working out at all?  You've got the Warrior Gene!


...and a Three Wolf T-shirt.


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 11, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Why are you working out at all?  You've got the Warrior Gene!
> 
> 
> ...and a Three Wolf T-shirt.



BOOM.

Warrior Gene baby!!!

Nonetheless sir, I hope my workout is weapons grade and tactical enough even though it isn't CFit and I also don't hear the call of duty sound effects and ringing in my ears when I lift like the guy the video. Pretty sure that is an indication of possible stroke.


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 11, 2014)

All BS aside, I've never gone wrong with Stew Smith's PT programs. 

His programming is basically "do shit tons of calisthenics and running until you beast the F out of anything you want to (physically)".

Was browsing another forum the other day and someone called him "outdated" lol. What? The human body has magically evolved in the past 10 years and now his stuff doesn't work?

I think we have really shot ourselves in the foot with all this new fancy stuff. It's one thing to always seek to improve, but not to the point where people say nothing else but their program works (when people have been chugging along just fine before said magical program came out).

This is not against CrossFit per se, but it is a marketing theme in general that I've really taken issue with.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Ravage (Aug 11, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I wonder what the shit talking commentator's background is.



Dude spends all day in front of his computer and finds vids that give him ammo in his trash-talk directed twoards crossfit. Oh btw he always, and I say ALWAYS has no shirt on :-/


----------



## reed11b (Aug 11, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Good post, Skrewz.
> 
> If this thread could go back to a discussion/ debate  instead of some Internet "9mm vs. .45ACP" or "Glock vs. 1911" whargarbl that would be great....


 That directive was followed for about .05 seconds....
Reed


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2014)

reed11b said:


> That directive was followed for about .05 seconds....
> Reed


 
Which is why people who are serious won't involve themselves in this thread which will lead to a little padlock icon next to the title...


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 11, 2014)

Ravage said:


> Reference to double unders



Yes double unders suck lol. 

Here is an article by Ross Enamait you may find interesting...

http://rosstraining.com/blog/2014/05/10/a-comparison-of-jump-rope-techniques/

As an aside: I would legitimately like some input on my last post re: Stew Smith and the apparently "old school" view of military PT. 

Trying to keep the thread on track with actual debate and discussion with the occasional joke thrown in bc that's what keeps it fun.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 11, 2014)

IMO, nothing on his website is "outdated". Bodyweight and  calisthenics never grow old. As to the "old school" military workouts and programs, I think the exercise world is coming "full circle" and returning to them.

P90 X, Insanity, and the like are things we did in bootcamp. Good ole fashion thrashing. It worked then and it is still working today. It just doesn't sound as fancy as some of the modern names given to old programs.

My DI's were making me do HIIT workouts without knowing it years before they becam popular.


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 11, 2014)

Agoge said:


> snip



100% agreed!

I was lucky enough to have personal coaching from Stew back when I was AD. Best shape of my life.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 11, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> As an aside: I would legitimately like some input on my last post re: Stew Smith and the apparently "old school" view of military PT.



Different strokes for different folks.  Programming differs depending on what your goals are.  Choosing a program depends on your individual goals and what type of programming appeals to you.  Stew Smith's program is proven effective at what it's goals are and is still considered relevant to a ton of different people.  Military PT?  I think it is getting better/more relevant, but I have never been a fan of the "out-of-the-book" PT we did. 

I really want to know what aspects of the human body can evolve in a 10 year span.  Everyone has their critics, this is no different.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 11, 2014)

To add to what LOST has already said, I don't see Smith's programming as outdated, but there are more tools available now.  Anyone who is looking to improve their physical conditioning whether for a SOF pipeline or just overall would be foolish to overlook programs like MA, TFB, 5/3/1, WSBB, etc.  
Has this kind of programming been around before now without the fancy names?  Yes, of course.  
Does the fancy name make it better? Nope.
However, I think the combination of the name and it's availability is 100% positive because it consolidates a lot of information into one place.  
It all goes back to the fact that there is no one program that is the best or the only one to use.  
Just my $.02
As always, YMMV


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 11, 2014)

Well stated Skrewz. 

I agree, with all of the above.

I think half the fun is programming your own stuff based on ideas and traits from various programs.

In fact, me and the gf are starting a new program tonight. Gonna use high rep swings to minimize the beatdown from running etc. 

Basically going to rotate the training and exercises around to keep a steady stream of stimulus hitting at the efficient frontier without overtraining or causing too much damage in anything in particular due to overuse.

One thing I've been fooling around with is HRV monitoring. Pretty cool stuff... Not sure if it really works or is just a placebo but it seems to be useful so far.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 11, 2014)

And there's my drawback.  I'm too fucking lazy to "do my own programming".  So, I have about 4-5 websites book marked on my interwebz, I choose the workout that looks the most appealing or the one that best complements my 5/3/1 work for the day. 
I like to think of it as working smarter, not harder.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 11, 2014)

I just have a friend that programs for me...for free, but I'm rather a guinea pig for his tactical requirements stuff since he has LEOs for clients.


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 12, 2014)

Ahahaa! 

Me too bro and that's always been an issue for me lol. I've done the NASM course and learned a ton from Stew back in the day, etc. I am no genius but I know how to make a decent plan lol.

Problem is I am too lazy most of the time! To me though, I actually really enjoy making my own workouts once I get started on the habit. I tend to enjoy doing it and have more compliance (while still managing to work on the movements I don't like IOW not just cherry picking "fun stuff" and neglecting things I need to work on).


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah, I learned a while back (when playing golf) that working on your areas that need improvement is more important, while not as much fun.  I can go hit wedges and short irons all day because they are easier shots to hit, but my game won't improve.  Same thing applies here, like you said.  I can go DL and push press all day long but that will leave other areas severely lacking as well.


----------



## Jbird8198 (Aug 15, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> My major concern though is that I don't know if my nonCF workout is weapons grade.


Haha! My workout has not made weapons grade status yet! Maybe someday...........


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 8, 2014)

I will just leave this riiiiiiiiiiiight..... here. 

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6989688/crossfit-is-a-cult


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Sep 9, 2014)

This is my go to video.






A buddy turned me on to BroScience.  He's got some good stuff there.


----------



## compforce (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Etype (Sep 24, 2014)

This is probably a repost, but if you haven't read it- check it out-
http://hitthewoodline.com/culture/2...between-crossfit-and-being-a-female-douchebag

I'd also like to draw attention to the fact that I started this thread in 2012.  For the first time in my life, I was on the leading edge of something.  Broscience, Mat Best, Blackside- you're welcome.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Shredder477 (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## digrar (Nov 5, 2014)

What if they're also a pilot?


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 5, 2014)

digrar said:


> What if they're also a pilot?


FTW.


----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2014)

29 pages, but this thread is finally awesome.


----------



## Etype (Nov 5, 2014)

Crossfitters are finally starting to catch allegations of steroid use...

Sheesh, those people don't understand the paleo diet.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 5, 2014)

Etype said:


> Crossfitters are finally starting to catch allegations of steroid use...
> 
> Sheesh, those people don't understand the paleo diet.



Are they really lol?


----------



## Queeg (Nov 5, 2014)

digrar said:


> What if they're also a pilot?


That depends if they're a fighter pilot or not.


----------



## reed11b (Nov 5, 2014)

digrar said:


> What if they're also a pilot?


What if they are also a Marine pilot??
Reed


----------



## CDG (Nov 5, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> Are they really lol?



Have you seen the numbers the top guys put up?  CrossFit can deny all they want and act like their programming gets people to this level, but that's all bullshit.  It's been suspected for awhile that the top guys weren't exactly being paleo about their supplementation.  John Romano wrote an article for TNation about steroids in Crossfit a few months back.

http://www.t-nation.com/powerful-words/crossfit-and-steroids


----------



## digrar (Nov 5, 2014)

PaulD said:


> That depends if they're a fighter pilot or not.



Ever met a helicoptor pilot?


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 5, 2014)

digrar said:


> Ever met a helicoptor pilot?



lol I have and I agree.


----------



## digrar (Nov 6, 2014)

When I first started mining I worked with a driller who was also a helicopter pilot, in that he got his licence and had worked on cattle stations for a couple of years trying to get hours, but spent most of his time jackarooing. 
 Everyone he met would get the I'm a pilot routine, I'd shake my head and point out that he'd done more hours on the drill in the last 2 weeks than he had in the air in the last 3 years and that it might indicate that he was actually a driller, not a pilot.


----------



## Etype (Nov 9, 2014)

CDG said:


> Have you seen the numbers the top guys put up?  CrossFit can deny all they want and act like their programming gets people to this level, but that's all bullshit.  It's been suspected for awhile that the top guys weren't exactly being paleo about their supplementation.  John Romano wrote an article for TNation about steroids in Crossfit a few months back.
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/powerful-words/crossfit-and-steroids


They're DEFINITELY juicing.  The US has a screwed up view of diet and exercise in the weightlifting/powerlifting world.

The Europeans know the truth, and Louie Simmons exposed this truth in a lot of his videos and books.  Thanks to him getting noteriety I the crossfit world, they now know.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 9, 2014)

Interesting article.  I never knew PED/Steroids had recovery enhancing ability as well.  In my ignorance, I always equated the word "steroids" with impossibly huge muscles.  
I wonder if (at the elite level of any sport) the attitude is more "everyone else is doing it, so that makes it OK" or "fuck everyone else, I'm gonna do what I have to do to be the best".


----------



## AWP (Nov 9, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Interesting article.  I never knew PED/Steroids had recovery enhancing ability as well.  In my ignorance, I always equated the word "steroids" with impossibly huge muscles.


 
Quite a few people don't know that, but steroids of any form can be used depending upon the application. Poison ivy? Steroids. Sinus infection? Steroids. Obviously there's a difference between those two and bone/ muscle injuries, but to compare: rehydration salts are considered a supplement, the same as protein powder or amino acids. Definitions can be accurate, yet broad.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 9, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Quite a few people don't know that, but steroids of any form can be used depending upon the application. Poison ivy? Steroids. Sinus infection? Steroids. Obviously there's a difference between those two and bone/ muscle injuries, but to compare: rehydration salts are considered a supplement, the same as protein powder or amino acids. Definitions can be accurate, yet broad.


Well, you need to draw the distinction between corticosteroids (the kind that you are referencing) and anabolic steroids.  Both are naturally occurring hormones, but they have vastly different mechanisms of action.


----------



## AWP (Nov 9, 2014)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Well, you need to draw the distinction between corticosteroids (the kind that you are referencing) and anabolic steroids.  Both are naturally occurring hormones, but they have vastly different mechanisms of action.


 
I totally agree, hence the comparison to supplements. Definitions can be accurate, yet broad.


----------



## CDG (Nov 9, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Interesting article.  I never knew PED/Steroids had recovery enhancing ability as well.  In my ignorance, I always equated the word "steroids" with impossibly huge muscles.


 Steroids don't directly make the muscles grow.  That's an extremely common misconception.  They promote rapid recovery and allow you to train harder and more frequently, which leads to the muscle growth.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 9, 2014)

Interesting.  I obviously know next to nothing about how anabolic steroids work, mainly because I haven't really needed the information.  Like I said earlier, I just equated the Ronnie Coleman and Jay Cutler crowd and their physiques with steroid use.  The one argument I always made was that despite what they are using, they are the ones moving the weight and that speaks volumes for their strength.  
So it seems that it boils down to (put simply) the notion that the guys hit the gym and move the weight, but use steroids to avoid the lasting effects of 2-3 a-days for a few hours each session.  The steroids allow them to stay in the gym much more frequently due to rapid recovery and increased intensity.  Am I close here?


----------



## Etype (Nov 9, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Interesting article.  I never knew PED/Steroids had recovery enhancing ability as well.  In my ignorance, I always equated the word "steroids" with impossibly huge muscles.


ANABOLIC means constructing molecules from smaller units- in the case of anabolic steroids, it's protein synthesis.  Enhanced protein synthesis is what promotes recovery.



CDG said:


> Steroids don't directly make the muscles grow.  That's an extremely common misconception.  They promote rapid recovery and allow you to train harder and more frequently, which leads to the muscle growth.


Anabolic steroids promote muscle growth even in people who don't exercise.  That's why they are used for burn patients and people suffering from severe crush injuries- they promote muscle growth before the victim can begin exercising again.



SkrewzLoose said:


> Interesting.  I obviously know next to nothing about how anabolic steroids work, mainly because I haven't really needed the information.  Like I said earlier, I just equated the Ronnie Coleman and Jay Cutler crowd and their physiques with steroid use.


You could also equate the physique of EVERY NFL player over about 200 pounds.
This applies to bodybuilding, but it outlines the limits of natural genetics-
http://www.muscleandstrength.com/expert-guides/bodybuilding-genetics


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 13, 2014)

The time draws near...  Easily one of the most awful WODs I have ever attempted. It's definitely up there with The Murph, the 9/11 WOD, Bradshaw and Adam Brown (might be the worst thing ever imagined). 

The Seven


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 19, 2015)

With a heavy heart, I have to admit a few things. 

One, I am doing the open again this year. It's more for support for my wife (full time CF coach), but yes, I am doing this stupid ass event. I love the gym she coaches at, I love the people there, and I agree with how they approach the general community. I am actually pretty pumped to "represent" them this year. 

Two, I have stayed after it hard since my deployment (home two weeks ago) and I am currently MUCH stronger than lots of the same guys I workout with now. I squatted 415 for a double and kept up with guys 20+ pounds lighter than me today on a metcon. I felt really good about my effort. The gym my wife coaches at is well respected in the SW, a very tough division. 

Three, I still openly hate CF. This fact makes it hard for me to say that I am actually sort of excited to see how I do in the open this year. I don't think I have a chance at the affiliate team, but if I go out of my mind for 5 workouts, I don't think it's out of reach. Guess we will see. 

Alright, now no one acknowledge this and move it along.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 19, 2015)

Hear ye, hear ye, hear ye.  All persons come nigh and acknowledge these presents.

Be it hereby known without opportunity for controversy, doubt or unseemly skepticism that @amlove21, a Pararescueman of the Air Force of these free and United States, has announced his intent to compete in a CrossFit competition of some renown.   He has thrown the gauntlet that few will dare pick up; those small number who accept the challenge will certainly have less glorious hair than he.


Is that what you meant  by move it along?


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 19, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Hear ye, hear ye, hear ye.  All persons come nigh and acknowledge these presents.
> 
> Be it hereby known without opportunity for controversy, doubt or unseemly skepticism that @amlove21, a Pararescueman of the Air Force of these free and United States, has announced his intent to compete in a CrossFit competition of some renown.   He has thrown the gauntlet that few will dare pick up; those small number who accept the challenge will certainly have less glorious hair than he.
> 
> ...


Dick move bro, dick move. Bravo.

I hate all you assholes. 

ETA- What I meant to say was, "I want to get this out there so no one figures out that I did this thing, and I get to get the making fun part out of the way on my own terms".


----------



## policemedic (Feb 19, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> Dick move bro, dick move. Bravo.
> 
> I hate all you assholes.
> 
> ETA- What I meant to say was, "I want to get this out there so no one figures out that I did this thing, and I get to get the making fun part out of the way on my own terms".



You're welcome.


----------



## CDG (Feb 19, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> With a heavy heart, I have to admit a few things.
> 
> One, I am doing the open again this year. It's more for support for my wife (full time CF coach), but yes, I am doing this stupid ass event. I love the gym she coaches at, I love the people there, and I agree with how they approach the general community. I am actually pretty pumped to "represent" them this year.
> 
> ...


 Sweet bro!  Get your hurdle jumping shoes ready.  And you might want an aid bag, stretcher, c-collar, and spinal trauma specialist as well.....


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 19, 2015)

*IF* I crossfitted and they threw some fucking hurdles in there, I'd say fuck the hurdles and just pretzel one the fuck up around my forearm after limboing it in style. I'm 6'3" and so white snow gets turned on by my ass. Nope, nope, nope.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 20, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> With a heavy heart, I have to admit a few things.
> 
> One, I am doing the open again this year. It's more for support for my wife (full time CF coach), but yes, I am doing this stupid ass event. I love the gym she coaches at, I love the people there, and I agree with how they approach the general community. I am actually pretty pumped to "represent" them this year.
> 
> ...



You used to be cool man...


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> With a heavy heart, I have to admit a few things.


 
Bro, you are going to look TIGHT in a pair of $50 silkies and Uncle Rhabdo t-shirt. Bonus points for Affliction/ Tapout/ Ed Hardy gear. You also have time for a sweet ass, shitty-looking tribal thing on your arms.



policemedic said:


> Hear ye, hear ye, hear ye.


 
Pimp Jesus approves.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 21, 2015)

Don't forget about a quarter mile of k-tape around every single joint on your body


----------



## Ravage (Feb 22, 2015)

Recently my CF.....community (for lack of a better word for it) decided to participate in the first in my region obstacle run, something like the Spartan Race. It will be held on the 1st of May. Needles to say, running in most crossfit gyms (at least in my country/region) is held mostly during the summer, even then they gerneally don't do this. I still can't wrap my head around it, but I'd guess it has something to do with the fact you can't take a lot of photos with your phone when you are running - go figure.
Then again when someone is naming him/her self 'fit at an elite level' but has neve atempted to run more than 2 miles (even then took time to take a selfie :wall: ), then eighter  I live on a different planet or we have two distinctly different definitions of being 'fit'.
The run it self will be over 8 miles, with 65 obstacles. Needles to say it will be quite interesting.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 22, 2015)

Ravage said:


> Recently my CF.....community



Crossfit _community?  _I bike all season long and feel douche-chills every-time I hear the term _biking community.  _This has to be the most overused politically correct buzzword out there today.  Now if you'll excuse me, I need to meet up with some bros from the drinkin' community


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 26, 2015)

15.1 has been announced...

9 minute AMRAP
15 toes to bar
10 deadlifts
5 snatches 
(115# M/75# F, for both lifts)

15.1a
1RM Clean & Jerk 
6 minute time cap


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 27, 2015)

It's 1RM...why would there be a time cap...you only do one.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 27, 2015)

erm, because if you do it, you stack more weight on until you can't?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 27, 2015)

As RP pointed out, you build up to a 1RM... 
It's also immediately after the 9 minute AMRAP.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 27, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> It's 1RM...why would there be a time cap...you only do one.


The open has to be structured like that for timing purposes. You can't say, "build up to a 1RM", because dudes will sit in the gym for an hour getting there, you need to have time caps for heat arrangement. 



SkrewzLoose said:


> As RP pointed out, you build up to a 1RM...
> It's also immediately after the 9 minute AMRAP.


I am not building to shit. I am going to hit this 9 minute portion at a nice, controlled pace and go for a single or maybe 2 attempts in those 6 minutes. Anyone doing more than 3 lifts (and not coming up with a huge PR) is pretty dumb. Waste of effort.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 27, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> I am not building to shit. I am going to hit this 9 minute portion at a nice, controlled pace and go for a single or maybe 2 attempts in those 6 minutes. Anyone doing more than 3 lifts (and not coming up with a huge PR) is pretty dumb. Waste of effort.


That's what my brother suggested doing, said he kept his pace good but controlled for the AMRAP and got 127 reps. He then tied his C&J PR at 225# in 5-6 attempts.
Also, make sure to wear your WODKILLA shirt (that you'll of course take off for the WOD) and your shin gators...can't have your shins getting all scraped up with those snatches!!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 28, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> The open has to be structured like that for timing purposes. You can't say, "build up to a 1RM", because dudes will sit in the gym for an hour getting there, you need to have time caps for heat arrangement.
> 
> 
> I am not building to shit. I am going to hit this 9 minute portion at a nice, controlled pace and go for a single or maybe 2 attempts in those 6 minutes. Anyone doing more than 3 lifts (and not coming up with a huge PR) is pretty dumb. Waste of effort.



If you already know where you are, you have a good place to start and can gauge what you can do from there.  If you don't, then I guess you're going mungo and will probably end up hitting lower than your true 1rm due to inherent fatigue from multiple lifts.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 28, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> That's what my brother suggested doing, said he kept his pace good but controlled for the AMRAP and got 127 reps. He then tied his C&J PR at 225# in 5-6 attempts.
> Also, make sure to wear your WODKILLA shirt (that you'll of course take off for the WOD) and your shin gators...can't have your shins getting all scraped up with those snatches!!


I did the exact same thing. Got 235#, but my overhead positioning was really shitty. I was about 15 lbs lighter than where I wanted to be. Mid 120s for the AMRAP, i really wasn't pushing hard enough. There is no freaking way I am retesting it, so it's standing. 

I lol'd at the WODKILLA  comment.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 28, 2015)

I did 15.1 as Rx. 115# is very close to my previous PR for snatches, I think it was 140#. Anyhoo, the snatches were heavy singles for me. Enough for the excuses...
I got 85 reps. I was pissed at myself for not getting to those last 5 snatches to complete 3 full rounds. The T2B just destroy your shoulders. The DL at such a light weight were easy enough. Then I got 175# on the C&J. My OH was shitty as well, but I was happy to get 175# up and OH at all. I'm going to be redoing the WOD later in the week to try and get 3 full rounds. I'm not in the Open so all this is just for fun for me.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 28, 2015)

I guess I do my 1RM all wrong...totally beer math it based off my current lift plan.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## AWP (Mar 1, 2015)

I remember when this thread was written in english...


----------



## CDG (Mar 1, 2015)

I will say that while CrossFit has a litany of problems, memes like the one above show more ignorance on the part of the creator than anything.  I've seen several instances where the fat bar clean is used to mock CrossFit.  The fat bar clean is A) a strongman movement and B) it DOES require awkward positioning that looks pretty weird unless you know what it is. 

Ignorance comment not directed at you @RackMaster.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 1, 2015)

@CDG no worries, it's obviously working for you with this latest pic of you.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 1, 2015)

The amount of people tearing hands and such was INSANE. I purposely went slow enough where I knew my hands weren't going to rip, but others did not share my caution. It was pretty funny/amazing to see these people go that hard for a fitness competition.


----------



## Poccington (Mar 3, 2015)

What the fuck has this place become? Legitimate discussions taking place about the Open? Defending Crossfit when people take the piss out of it, even if the defence in question is right? I remember a time where nothing was safe, when men were men and sheep were nervous around Pardus.

This is bullshit. You bastards used to be cool.



amlove21 said:


> The amount of people tearing hands and such was INSANE. I purposely went slow enough where I knew my hands weren't going to rip, but others did not share my caution. It was pretty funny/amazing to see these people go that hard for a fitness competition.



Yeah but think of all the "cool" pics they got to put up on Facebook of how they tore their hands during the #Open as they #putitallontheline. #wod #crossfit #icanrunaquicker5kthanrichfroning

The pricks.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 3, 2015)

@Poccington I blame all the Marines...    It's an epidemic.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 3, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> @Poccington I blame all the Marines...    It's an epidemic.



Blasphemy.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 3, 2015)

Poccington said:


> What the fuck has this place become? Legitimate discussions taking place about the Open? Defending Crossfit when people take the piss out of it, even if the defence in question is right? I remember a time where nothing was safe, when men were men and sheep were nervous around Pardus.
> 
> This is bullshit. You bastards used to be cool.


Lol. Oh, dont get me wrong- I dont like CF. I dont train CF during the year, I dont like their business practices, structure, etc. I dont offer any defence for it!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 3, 2015)

So I showed my BDE MFT the programs I'd been on and the one I'm about to start.  He's a Crossfit disciple and we've sparred on this when he was a platoon sergeant in my old troop...he said: Sir, are you ready for this path, and I said...we've already gone down the path before if you recall.  I still think xFit HQ is full of shit.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 4, 2015)

Did the 15.1 workout - had a ton of fun. Did three atempts at the C&J - got to 100% fo my BW. Stoped there because going furhter, being as exhaused as I was, was pointels and dangerous. Train hard but train smart.

Btw.....this dude is in serious need of a better job....


----------



## Ravage (Mar 4, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> The amount of people tearing hands and such was INSANE. I purposely went slow enough where I knew my hands weren't going to rip, but others did not share my caution. It was pretty funny/amazing to see these people go that hard for a fitness competition.



Actually in the place where I train it's a sort of 'badge of honor' to have your hands torn like that.....I just laugh.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 4, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/crossfit/posts/10152592870042676

These people put the dumbest everyone gets a trophy quote up everydamnday.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 5, 2015)

The whole hour long announcements crap is stupid...here's the vid and the lift:
15.2 Every 3 minutes for as long as possible complete:
_From 0:00-3:00_
  2 rounds of:
   95-lb. overhead squats, 10 reps
   10 sternum pull-ups
_From 3:00-6:00_
   2 rounds of:
   95-lb. overhead squats, 12 reps
   12 sternum pull-ups
_From 6:00-9:00_
   2 rounds of:
   95-lb. overhead squats, 14 reps
   14 sternum pull-ups

So basically add two pull-ups until exhaustion and you're done?


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 5, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> The whole hour long announcements crap is stupid...here's the vid and the lift:
> 15.2 Every 3 minutes for as long as possible complete:
> _From 0:00-3:00_
> 2 rounds of:
> ...


Two reps, yea. This workout is really, really shitty. It's not fun, it doesn't really show anything, and it's a repeat of last year's workout to boot. 

Stupid.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 5, 2015)

So why does Crossfit do this bullshit kipping stuff, because I think dead hang would wreck these people.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 6, 2015)

Exhausting muscles Vs. Exhausting lungs/cardio vascular system
I can do 15 or so dead hang pull ups, 8-10 weighted depending on the weight. I can string together 6-8 butterfly pull ups. I'm not saying one is better than the other, they serve different purposes. I also think these guys are more well rounded than you give them credit for.
How do you recommend incorporating dead hang pull ups into a timed workout?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 6, 2015)

You could do it in this one...once you reach exhaustion...just keep it at ten.  What do you mean well rounded...the former gymnast definitely had it easy as that's a pretty regular movement.  Either way: NO REP as they say.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 7, 2015)

It's a timed event. Once they hit their numbers for the round, they get to "rest" until the next round begins. Why would they waste time with dead hang pull ups? And by well rounded, I mean I'm sure any of the guys you see competing in the games on TV can probably knock out plenty of DHPU as well as kipping/butterfly pull ups.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 7, 2015)

Your defense of kipping is hilarious.

So I'm watching the 15.1 footage...the deadlift form of both Froning and Fraser makes me cringe.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 7, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> Your defense of kipping is hilarious.
> 
> So I'm watching the 15.1 footage...the deadlift form of both Froning and Fraser makes me cringe.


I wasn't defending anything, I was explaining the difference. If you read my post I even said that one is not better than the other.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 7, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> So why does Crossfit do this bullshit kipping stuff, because I think dead hang would wreck these people.


Cause crossfit? Next you're going to ask what's up with the board shorts, stupid workout programming and dumb terminology. 

Dead hang pullups would wreck the CF community the same as doing butterfly pullups would decimate the normal military population. Imagine 90% of the military (regular forces) trying to do 15 unbroken butterfly pullups? Shit show. But the debate that it's a "no rep" is more "who the shit actually cares" more than it is "what's physiologically the most adaptable and useful movement pattern" to measure fitness. 

It's CF. 



ThunderHorse said:


> So I'm watching the 15.1 footage...the deadlift form of both Froning and Fraser makes me cringe.



Lol. You're adorbs. Have you never watched this stuff before?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 7, 2015)

Watched Crossfit?  Yes, And I said the same thing about deadlift form last year.  I guess it comes from having a lower back injury and knowing no matter how much the weight, a deadlift is basically the most draining lift there is.

All of these lifts existed before CrossFit the brand, so how does that qualify your statement.  

If all I had to do was lift in this world, lord it would be awesome.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 8, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> Watched Crossfit?  Yes, And I said the same thing about deadlift form last year.  I guess it comes from having a lower back injury and knowing no matter how much the weight, a deadlift is basically the most draining lift there is.
> 
> All of these lifts existed before CrossFit the brand, so how does that qualify your statement.
> 
> If all I had to do was lift in this world, lord it would be awesome.


So this is year two of you armchair quarterbacking a group of dudes you're watching exercise for no perceivable reason other than raising global good form awareness? Kidding, that's what this thread is about, but let's not get too serious about it.

How does what qualify my statement? I believe my statement equates to, "Why are you pretending like you can't believe some Crossfit athletes are working out with 40% of their max fast as shit with questionable form in what equates to a fitness competition." Know why? Cause that's what Crossfit is.

I wish I could work out for a living too. Or just play a game, or anything else like that, it would be sweet.

ETA- cause phone


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 8, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> How does what qualify my statement? I believe my statement equates to, "Why are you pretending like you can't believe some Crossfit athletes are working out with 40% of their max fast as shit with questionable form in what equates to a fitness competition." Know why? Cause that's what Crossfit is.


  Point taken.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 8, 2015)

Sooo how did 15.2 go? Can't do more than 5 ch2b pull ups so I basicly did regular pull ups. If I wanted to climb a skid of a helo while hanging from it above a pit full of tigers, I would have become Indiana F-king Johnes.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 8, 2015)

Explains why you haven't stepped up to the plate in your nation instead of fanboying and human RSS feeding with no discussion content...


----------



## Poccington (Mar 8, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Exhausting muscles Vs. Exhausting lungs/cardio vascular system
> I can do 15 or so dead hang pull ups, 8-10 weighted depending on the weight. I can string together 6-8 butterfly pull ups. I'm not saying one is better than the other, they serve different purposes. I also think these guys are more well rounded than you give them credit for.
> How do you recommend incorporating dead hang pull ups into a timed workout?



When it comes to CF, hasn't it always been a case of dead hang pull up's for strength and kipping for work capacity? 

I enjoy taking the piss out of Crossfit as much as the next person but realistically, if you're gonna be hit with a WOD involving high rep pull up's, you want to carry out the movement as efficiently as possible without roasting yourself. You could just programme workouts sensibly and not have people do 1 billion pull up's for time but it's Crossfit... Fuck sensible programming.

Now, back to slagging Rich Froning's efforts at the 5k run at the Games last year...


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 8, 2015)

Kipping pullups also have the secondary effect of tearing your shoulder joints to pieces.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 8, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Kipping pullups also have the secondary effect of tearing your shoulder joints to pieces.


Brother, any movement done incorrectly can cause damage to your body. I hear my joints crunch while doing kipping pull-ups, dead hang pull ups, strict OH press, etc... Despite all the shortcomings people find with CF, they preach mobility and prehab. I think that was one of most important things I learned while at my gym and continue to follow as someone who plays another sport but does CF style workouts to stay in shape.

ETA: Butterfly pull ups are the worst on my shoulders if we're being honest here. The drop from being above the bar is awful and I tend to hang on a bit too much.


----------



## CDG (Mar 8, 2015)

I was a CrossFit trainer/gym member for about 3 years and the pendulum swung from one side to the other for me during that time.  CrossFit has plenty of issues and is ignorant to a lot of things, and so are the people that bash everything CF does.  The kipping pull-up, long used as the ultimate CF bash, has its place.  However, just like every other movement, it has to be executed correctly.  The problem is not the movement.  If you've ever done a high rep pull-up workout with kipping, you know that it's a total ball smoker from a grip, pulling, and metabolic standpoint. The problem is trainers and trainees who do not understand when kipping pull-ups should be used, what the proper position actually looks like, and how to incorporate them into workouts.  CF, for all its issues, has said time and again that kipping pull-ups are not a substitute for strict pull-ups and that you should not do kipping pull-ups in a workout until you are able to execute dead hang pull-ups.  The problem is the people that want to "get a pull-up" and throw everything else to the wind in order to "RX" a workout they have no business completing.  THIS is where shoulder issues come into play for the most part.  A secondary cause is people who do not understand that the kip is actually a technique, and not just flinging your body any which way in order to get your chin to clear the bar.  There is a definitive way to start, pull, and finish a kipping pull-up and there is a definitive way to string them together. I've done thousands of kipping pull-ups and never had a shoulder issue.  Tertiary causes of shoulder issues related to kipping pull-ups are people that do not have the requisite shoulder mobility to perform the kip, but decide they want to do them anyways.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 11, 2015)

For all the CF haters, this thread could just as easily be called "The regular gym culture is a bunch of dorks". If anyone wants to go tit for tat about dumb shit that goes on in CF gyms Vs. regular gyms, I'm game.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 11, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> For all the CF haters, this thread could just as easily be called "The regular gym culture is a bunch of dorks". If anyone wants to go tit for tat about dumb shit that goes on in CF gyms Vs. regular gyms, I'm game.



I better see some serious gut busting memes and side splitting one-liners if anyone does, because if you can't laugh at yourself, I'll just laugh twice as hard at you.  :-"


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 11, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I better see some serious gut busting memes and side splitting one-liners if anyone does, because if you can't laugh at yourself, I'll just laugh twice as hard at you.  :-"


I'm the one who looks around and sees chicks warming up with more than my 1RM...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 12, 2015)

Crossfit...I like ropes though...https://www.t-nation.com/training/3-shoulder-killers-to-avoid


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 12, 2015)

The cult of gym is geigh.  Fat is where it's at!


----------



## CDG (Mar 12, 2015)

T-Nation puts out some good stuff, but also some over-the-top chest beating stuff.  They've posted articles calling people idiots for doing full sit-ups and pussies for running.  So I always take what they post with a grain of salt.


----------



## sah2117 (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 12, 2015)

You're  bit late to the party with the CrossFit by Jesus vid...

ETA: I love how the T-Nation article labeled the picture of a poor butterfly pull up with "Kipping Pull Up". Also, no one ever said it's a way to strengthen the strict pull up. As I said earlier, it's muscle exhaustion Vs. cardio exhaustion. Agree with not doing kipping or butterfly until proficient with strict pull ups.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 12, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> You're  bit late to the party with the CrossFit by Jesus vid...



How about a Cropfit vid?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 12, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> How about a Cropfit vid?


Post #567 on page 29, sir...


----------



## sah2117 (Mar 12, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> You're bit late to the party with the CrossFit by Jesus vid...


Haha true. Better late than never though, right?


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 12, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Post #567 on page 29, sir...



Back to flutter kicks I go.....


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 13, 2015)

This is the funny nuance. Threads like The Couch Thread (1367 pages at this point!) have done a far better job of absolutely destroying CF- but it always ends up to be the same old song. 

I guess the only thing we can get from that is that while the jokes are recycled, it's because the subject is unchanged.


----------



## AWP (Mar 13, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> I guess the only thing we can get from that is that while the jokes are recycled, it's because the subject is unchanged.


 
"That's what I love about these high school girls, man. I get older, they stay the same age."


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm not sure if this made it here.  My issue is with an idiot like Glassman having a platform.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 14, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> I'm not sure if this made it here.  My issue is with an idiot like Glassman having a platform.


Oh, the dude is a drunk, a homophobe (or at least his main site comments page is, typing the word "gay" will get you a quick exit), and just generally a really conniving guy. Th only one worse than him is his fucking lawyer, Dale Saran. I think I posted it here before, but Saran actually challenged me to a fight, on Facebook. That's HQ's lead counsel. 

Glassman's actions are well documented throughout his entire career- from stealing Dan John's training model to taking half of Tim Dwight's business, to briefing the Naval War College in clothing that I assume he just pulled out of a trash bag. The Crossfit White Papers are the most damning allegory of ridiculous behavior perpetrated by someone claiming to run a business maybe ever.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 14, 2015)

Glassmans can't work out at all because of an ankle injury?  Weak sauce.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 15, 2015)

How does Dave Castro have a job...what a puke.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 15, 2015)

Birds of a feather?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 22, 2015)

Whoever the guy is MCing the open workouts needs to be their guy, Dave Castro neeeeeeeds to disappear.  

So they count the reps based on where your feet are and not a full extension of your arms on a hand stand pushup...like uh, wtf.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 28, 2015)

So the 15.5 announcement was in Vegas, and I ended up getting tickets and going. 

If anyone had any doubts that Annie Thorsdottr or Camille were not really, really hot in person, you can put that shit to rest. 

And Dave Castro is s douche.


----------



## Brill (Mar 28, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> So the 15.5 announcement was in Vegas, and I ended up getting tickets and going.
> 
> If anyone had any doubts that *Annie Thorsdottr or Camille were not really, really hot in person*, you can put that shit to rest.



Pictures...or it didn't happen.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 28, 2015)

I want Annie to be my shield maiden...err mother of my WIKING sons.  Can we just call a thruster a front squat and press?


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 28, 2015)

I did 15.2 using 75lbs for thrusters. 

A kick in the balls.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 28, 2015)

I did 15.5 today...my quads are going to hate me for a while. 
16:21 as Rx.
My advice, post WOD, is to make a plan of how you are going to split up the thrusters and stick to it no matter what. You need to ensure you don't hit the wall/exhaustion as you break them up. I hit that wall and it kicked my ass. My thrusters were:
11/5/5/6
5/5/5/6
5/5/5
5/4
I got it in my head during the first set that I could hit a number, then I got there and thought, I can get 1 or 2 more. Big mistake. Also, make up your time on the rower. Just shut off your brain and pull. Rowing is one of the few things where my height helps me. This is one of those workouts where there is nowhere to hide. It's only 2 movements and it's all lungs. Looking forward to hearing others' thoughts.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 30, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I did 15.5 today...my quads are going to hate me for a while.
> 16:21 as Rx.
> My advice, post WOD, is to make a plan of how you are going to split up the thrusters and stick to it no matter what. You need to ensure you don't hit the wall/exhaustion as you break them up. I hit that wall and it kicked my ass. My thrusters were:
> 11/5/5/6
> ...


 Man, I went 13:36 and felt awful. It was terrible.


----------



## CDG (May 10, 2015)

Just saw that Greg Glassman is on 60 Minutes at 2000 EST tonight.  So basically now.  Just tuned in.


----------



## Teufel (May 10, 2015)

This thread has gone on longer than the Simpsons! I don't know whether to be impressed or depressed.


----------



## Etype (May 10, 2015)

@Teufel 
Refer to the first post.


----------



## Teufel (May 10, 2015)

I feel like I just went back through time.  I think I saw Abraham Lincoln on my way there and he was glorious.


----------



## SARDUDE (May 12, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> So the 15.5 announcement was in Vegas, and I ended up getting tickets and going.
> 
> If anyone had any doubts that Annie Thorsdottr or Camille were not really, really hot in person, you can put that shit to rest.
> 
> And Dave Castro is s douche.



Camille taught my level one class. So hot... I had a job lined up at a gym so I needed the cert. It was indeed a waist of time and money.


----------



## amorris127289 (May 27, 2015)

http://lockerdome.com/tre/6170042811288129/7403281735502356

I may have to implement these into my next workout. Any suggestions on a good starting weight?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 25, 2015)

Watching the Crossfit Games on ESPN.  All the stupid Crossfit jokes aside, fuck these girls are in serious shape.  Watching them do something called the Snatch Speed Ladder - Cannot figure out how they don't hurt themselves - jesus.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 25, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Watching the Crossfit Games on ESPN.  All the stupid Crossfit jokes aside, fuck these girls are in serious shape.  Watching them do something called the Snatch Speed Ladder - Cannot figure out how they don't hurt themselves - jesus.



I have been watching the last few seasons. So far, this is the best one -- as far as coverage. The "Murph" is tearing them up this year. The women suffered through it. May be the heat. This is certainly a tough one to start out with.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah, watching The Murph now.  My legs are aching just watching them.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 25, 2015)

The deadlift form is just yuck...


----------



## Etype (Jul 25, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Watching the Crossfit Games on ESPN.  All the stupid Crossfit jokes aside, fuck these girls are in serious shape.  Watching them do something called the Snatch Speed Ladder - Cannot figure out how they don't hurt themselves - jesus.





ThunderHorse said:


> The deadlift form is just yuck...



I'm not making a stand for CrossFit, but the globo gym "form police" argument is weak.

As far as the sloppy snatches go- if your form sucks, you're probably not moving anywhere near close to maximal weight. If you are moving maximal weight and your form breaks down, the barbell usually (like 99.95% of the time) falls.

As for round back deadlifts- this is a real, legitimate technique. Don't think so? Watch Benedikt Magnusson pull his 1,015 raw world record- or watch any other 800+ conventional deadlifter,you will be hard pressed to find one with good globo gym form.

The flat or arched back deadlift is more a clean pull than it is a deadlift. The connective tissue in your back is the strongest anywhere in your body. Injuries are more a product of an untrained athlete than they are of "improper" form.

ETA- Bad deadlift form, Dave Hansen, Eric Lilliebridge, Benedikt Magnusson- three awesome deadlifters... with round backs.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 25, 2015)

I stand by what I said...my back hurt via osmosis.  You can accept it, I don't and I think they're not helping their greater clientele who are definitely not in the same class as their top athletes by not forcing neutral back deadlifts.  I don't how it could make it any more of clean pull, you're just making it more of back exercise which is not what you should be doing.  So, obviously by my statement I'm disagreeing.


----------



## Etype (Jul 25, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> I stand by what I said...my back hurt via osmosis.  You can accept it, I don't and I think they're not helping their greater clientele who are definitely not in the same class as their top athletes by not forcing neutral back deadlifts.  I don't how it could make it any more of clean pull, you're just making it more of back exercise which is not what you should be doing.  So, obviously by my statement I'm disagreeing.


By doing it on tv, they are not suggesting to their clientele to do it in such a way- they are trying to win.

If you want to have a big competition deadlift and round back deadlifting hurts your back, you should train more round back lifts- your deadlift will thank you.

If you aren't worried about competition, you should do it anyway. The world is not a controlled environment, you'll eventually find yourself rounded over picking something up.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 26, 2015)

Etype said:


> I'm not making a stand for CrossFit, but the globo gym "form police" argument is weak.
> 
> As far as the sloppy snatches go- if your form sucks, you're probably not moving anywhere near close to maximal weight. If you are moving maximal weight and your form breaks down, the barbell usually (like 99.95% of the time) falls.
> 
> ...



I don't often disagree with you... but a professional athlete will often do whatever it takes to win a belt/record and form isn't high on your list when you are telling the book of guinness to take notes.  If you are pulling 800 plus you are in a different category than most mortal beings and this isn't something that should be copied by mere mortals.



Etype said:


> By doing it on tv, they are not suggesting to their clientele to do it in such a way- they are trying to win.
> 
> If you want to have a big competition deadlift and round back deadlifting hurts your back, you should train more round back lifts- your deadlift will thank you.
> 
> If you aren't worried about competition, you should do it anyway. The world is not a controlled environment, you'll eventually find yourself rounded over picking something up.



I rounded my back doing a 500 plus deadlift in Afghanistan and I threw out my back.  Granted I was over 30 and I'm not a 800 plus deadlifter but there is a lesson to be learned there.  There is nothing wrong with playing it safe from time to time.  Good form is good form.  Go ahead and shave your legs and round your back if you are in the final runnings for the championship.  I want to play catch with my son without taking having to overdose on percocet first.


----------



## Etype (Jul 26, 2015)

Teufel said:


> I don't often disagree with you... but a professional athlete will often do whatever it takes to win a belt/record and form isn't high on your list when you are telling the book of guinness to take notes.  If you are pulling 800 plus you are in a different category than most mortal beings and this isn't something that should be copied by mere mortals.
> 
> 
> 
> I rounded my back doing a 500 plus deadlift in Afghanistan and I threw out my back.  Granted I was over 30 and I'm not a 800 plus deadlifter but there is a lesson to be learned there.  There is nothing wrong with playing it safe from time to time.  Good form is good form.  Go ahead and shave your legs and round your back if you are in the final runnings for the championship.  I want to play catch with my son without taking having to overdose on percocet first.


I agree with you for the most part, but round back deadlifts are an actual trained technique. Sure they are done what it takes to win, but this is actually how a lot of people lift in training.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 26, 2015)

So the last event...the peg board had to have been inspired by the documentary trailer for the Presidents Physical Education Program at La Sierra High School.


----------



## CDG (Aug 2, 2015)

A letter from a Doctor who has volunteered his medical services at the CF Games for the past 3 years.  It's very well-written and addresses something that people have been saying for a long time.  I don't expect Glassman and Castro to actually pull their heads out of their asses long enough to pay attention, but maybe if enough fans started making noise about it they would be forced to do something.

An Open Letter to CrossFit HQ | T Nation


----------



## Etype (Aug 2, 2015)

> As recently as last year's CrossFit Games, heat exhaustion affected numerous athletes as a result of the Triple 3 workout, which consisted of a 3000 meter row, 300 double-unders, and a three mile run.
> 
> Somewhat ominously, the Triple 3 workout was also the first individual event on Friday morning that year, and ambient temperatures were equivocal to those during Murph this year.


I had to stop reading the doctor's letter when I got to this point.

I see his argument as an equivalent to, "there shouldn't be marathons in the summer Olympics because it's too hot to run in the summer time."

Again, I'm no crossfit fanboy, but it seems like a weak argument to me.


----------



## CDG (Aug 2, 2015)

Etype said:


> I had to stop reading the doctor's letter when I got to this point.
> 
> I see his argument as an equivalent to, "there shouldn't be marathons in the summer Olympics because it's too hot to run in the summer time."
> 
> Again, I'm no crossfit fanboy, but it seems like a weak argument to me.



I think that's a bit of an oversimplification of the doctor's argument.  I take his whole point to be that there was never any consideration given to mitigating environmental factors.  That one anecdote, while it may not be the strongest point for his case, still goes to show an overall disregard for the competitors.


----------



## Etype (Aug 2, 2015)

CDG said:


> I think that's a bit of an oversimplification of the doctor's argument.  I take his whole point to be that there was never any consideration given to mitigating environmental factors.  That one anecdote, while it may not be the strongest point for his case, still goes to show an overall disregard for the competitors.


I understand the point he was TRYING to make but, it should have at least been buried deeper in the article if not thrown out completely.

- Football camp is in the summer.
- Triathlons could be in the summer or winter- subjecting you to the heat or cold water.
- The summer Olympics are in the...
- Selection, Ranger School, whatever happens year round.

If you are in anything above the county recreational league, the environment is the concern of the competitor.

I'm sure he got to some better points later in the article, but he came out of the gate about as strong as a donkey in a horse race.


----------



## AWP (Aug 2, 2015)

If all of your workouts are in a gym you shouldn't be shocked at becoming a heat casualty when doing the same outdoors. Even my fatass knows the value of environmental conditioning because I've been a victim of too much a/c and too little sunshine before. Utter clownshoes.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 3, 2015)

CDG said:


> A letter from a Doctor who has volunteered his medical services at the CF Games for the past 3 years.  It's very well-written and addresses something that people have been saying for a long time.  I don't expect Glassman and Castro to actually pull their heads out of their asses long enough to pay attention, but maybe if enough fans started making noise about it they would be forced to do something.
> 
> An Open Letter to CrossFit HQ | T Nation



Holy shit, a crossfitter himself, Dr. Castro is not very kind to the CFHQ about their wanton disregard for anything but their bottom line and making a spectacle akin to the Coliseum Games in Ancient Rome, where death was expected.  this is a sad commentary on the state of this brand - fuck the athletes, it's a show, we want epic failures!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 3, 2015)

Another criticism: Survival of the Survivors: The CrossFit (Hunger) Games


----------



## pardus (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 11, 2015)

Because...Matt Best


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 12, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> Because...Matt Best



So you're into chicks with beards?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 12, 2015)

That's funny.


----------



## JWoody (Aug 12, 2015)

I'll just go ahead and throw some numbers out there.  Between 09-14, on average  26-32 people withdrew or did not finish the Tour De France.  In 2012 the average number of people that withdrew or did not finish an IRONMAN competition is 144.  At the 2015 Crossfit games only 15 people withdrew from competition, and that covers all age groups.  The "Games" is suppose to be a competition of the elite,  just like the Tour De France and an IRONMAN competition.  The programming could have been done better to help prevent unnecessary injuries but shit happens and people are going to get hurt regardless.

P.S.  I'm at work, bored.


----------



## Etype (Aug 12, 2015)

JWoody said:


> I'll just go ahead and throw some numbers out there.  Between 09-14, on average  26-32 people withdrew or did not finish the Tour De France.  In 2012 the average number of people that withdrew or did not finish an IRONMAN competition is 144.  At the 2015 Crossfit games only 15 people withdrew from competition, and that covers all age groups.  The "Games" is suppose to be a competition of the elite,  just like the Tour De France and an IRONMAN competition.  The programming could have been done better to help prevent unnecessary injuries but shit happens and people are going to get hurt regardless.
> 
> P.S.  I'm at work, bored.


Crossfit won't be taken seriously (not that I particularly care one of not) unless it's highest level of competition is very difficult.


----------



## amorris127289 (Aug 12, 2015)

I would not be opposed to them adding in an obstacle course for one of the events, similar to the early years of the games. Like a 5k mudrun type OCR, just to switch it up.


----------



## JWoody (Aug 12, 2015)

Etype said:


> Crossfit won't be taken seriously (not that I particularly care one of not) unless it's highest level of competition is very difficult.


Who's opinion of very difficult?  I think that the workouts that were done at this years "Games" would be considered very difficult to the majority of the population.


----------



## Etype (Aug 12, 2015)

JWoody said:


> Who's opinion of very difficult?  I think that the workouts that were done at this years "Games" would be considered very difficult to the majority of the population.


That's what I meant.

A lot of the people who seem to be bent of shape about the Games don't seem to be stellar athletes.

For those of you who are offering your criticism, would sharing your own personal credentials discredit you?

Don't answer, just think about it.


----------



## Scubadew (Aug 12, 2015)

Etype said:


> That's what I meant.
> 
> A lot of the people who seem to be bent of shape about the Games don't seem to be stellar athletes.
> 
> ...


 
I won't disclose my Fran time but I know I was skeptical about the level of competition at the Nathan's Hot Dog Eating Contest this year.

1st Stonie 62
2nd Chestnut 60
3rd X 35.5
4th Denmark 33
5th Morgan 31
6th Salem 30
7th Esper 29.5
8th Rodriguez 28


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 13, 2015)

Etype said:


> That's what I meant.
> 
> *A lot of the people who seem to be bent of shape about the Games don't seem to be stellar athletes.
> 
> ...


BAM! Steel on target! And that can be applied to any argument. Monday morning/armchair quarterbacks are a dime a dozen but they've never been the 'man in the arena'.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 13, 2015)

If you put it on TV, you open yourself to criticism and when Dave Castro is your face...yeah.  But I thought the programming was bogus, it seemed they just wanted to crush erbody.


----------



## Etype (Aug 13, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> If you put it on TV, you open yourself to criticism and when Dave Castro is your face...yeah.  But I thought the programming was bogus, it seemed they just wanted to crush erbody.



This is exactly what I was talking about. Programming is what you do during trainijg, not testing.

Deadlifting and squatting usually isn't done on the same day and especially not for max effort during TRAINING. However, during a meet, which is TESTING, you do both.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 13, 2015)

I enjoy watching the CF Games. It's entertaining...and most of them are in fact "more fit" than the majority of the people inhabiting Terra Firma. :-"


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 13, 2015)

Etype said:


> This is exactly what I was talking about. Programming is what you do during trainijg, not testing.
> 
> Deadlifting and squatting usually isn't done on the same day and especially not for max effort during TRAINING. However, during a meet, which is TESTING, you do both.


 You can say that, but there is still programming.  The programming for this grand spectactle should not last five days, because you want max effort.  Three days is perfect, and you shouldn't be crushing your elite competitors on the first event.  Should it be a test, definitely...but maybe I would just rather not see someone get rhabdo or some other handi-capping injury.


----------



## Etype (Aug 13, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> You can say that, but there is still programming.  The programming for this grand spectactle should not last five days, because you want max effort.  Three days is perfect, and you shouldn't be crushing your elite competitors on the first event.  Should it be a test, definitely...but maybe I would just rather not see someone get rhabdo or some other handi-capping injury.


What are the high points on your resume that make you an authority on what is perfect?


----------



## JWoody (Aug 13, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> You can say that, but there is still programming.  The programming for this grand spectactle should not last five days, because you want max effort.  Three days is perfect, and you shouldn't be crushing your elite competitors on the first event.  Should it be a test, definitely...but maybe I would just rather not see someone get rhabdo or some other handi-capping injury.


It's a competition of the "best of the best".  As unfortunate as it is when someone gets injured, it's part of the sport.  Just like every other competition.


----------



## CDG (Aug 13, 2015)

Etype said:


> What are the high points on your resume that make you an authority on what is perfect?



If this is your argument, it invalidates anything CFHQ is putting out.  Who on that staff has ever been at the level the current Games competitors are at?  Who's ever even been close?  Who do they have running through these workouts to ensure it actually is good testing and not just a bunch of random bullshit thrown together by people with no real certifications or experience in the fitness or S&C industries?


----------



## amorris127289 (Aug 13, 2015)

CDG said:


> If this is your argument, it invalidates anything CFHQ is putting out.  Who on that staff has ever been at the level the current Games competitors are at?  Who's ever even been close?  Who do they have running through these workouts to ensure it actually is good testing and not just a bunch of random bullshit thrown together by people with no real certifications or experience in the fitness or S&C industries?


Well they do have the Demo team run through the events, which are people that volunteer to test all the events and show the competitors how to do each thing prior to competing. They are usually athletes that just missed qualifying. As for the other questions that is outside my knowledge.


----------



## Hillclimb (Aug 13, 2015)

amorris127289 said:


> Well they do have the Demo team run through the events, which are people that volunteer to test all the events and show the competitors how to do each thing prior to competing. They are usually athletes that just missed qualifying. As for the other questions that is outside my knowledge.



And remember last year's team event with the mega sled? That the demo team could barely move as Dave tried to prolong his explanation Lol.


----------



## amorris127289 (Aug 13, 2015)

Adaptive Athletes: An Open Letter To CrossFit HQ

Different note, I hope they add an adaptive athlete division to next year. I think it would help give hope to the returning soldiers who return with a disability. The events would be hard to plan I am sure but I hope it gets added.

_Derick Carver, the co-founder of Team Some Assembly Required and owner of Chagrin Falls Crossfit, penned this moving open letter to the CrossFit Headquarters at the end of July, in light of allowing an adaptive athlete division at the Crossfit Games 2016._
_
"All I want to do is be the “fittest adaptive athlete in the world,” you know?  Like Rich Froning, but missing a leg and stuff. "
_


----------



## Etype (Aug 13, 2015)

You know what? It's too dangerous for people to hold 400+ pounds over their heads, so let's get the International Olympic Committee to put a cap on the weights allowed in the clean and jerk and snatch.

I also think having 400 pounds directly over your chest, and 800+ pounds on your shoulders could potentially handicap a lifter. Let's also make round backed deadlifting an illegal technique, even though almost every elite powerlifter does it.  Let's petition the IPF to make powerlifting safer for the athletes.

Fuck safety. Competition is not about safety. Competition is about winning. If you aren't prepared to do everything it takes (within the rules) to win, then don't play- and definitely don't complain if you lose.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 13, 2015)

Whatever man...if you're going to be that guy, be that guy.  Crossfit is not an impact sport so they should definitely take the precautions to be safe.  Lifting weights is not inherently dangerous like Football or Rugby, but if you want to make it that way, I won't have sympathy when you get hurt.  I say when because I've already come back from a bad lifting injury because I probably rounded my back on too many deadlifts once.


----------



## Etype (Aug 14, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> Whatever man...if you're going to be that guy, be that guy.  Crossfit is not an impact sport so they should definitely take the precautions to be safe.  Lifting weights is not inherently dangerous like Football or Rugby, but if you want to make it that way, I won't have sympathy when you get hurt.  I say when because I've already come back from a bad lifting injury because I probably rounded my back on too many deadlifts once.


By all means, dispute one of my points.

Is heavy weight over your head not dangerous? Is pinning yourself  between a heavy barbell and a bench safe?

Bottom line- no one cares that you are susceptible to injury or that you have been hurt before. You are not a competitor.


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2015)

amorris127289 said:


> Well they do have the Demo team run through the events, which are people that volunteer to test all the events and show the competitors how to do each thing prior to competing. They are usually athletes that just missed qualifying. As for the other questions that is outside my knowledge.





Hillclimb said:


> And remember last year's team event with the mega sled? That the demo team could barely move as Dave tried to prolong his explanation Lol.



I'm quoting you gents because of the relevance, not calling you out.

In the interest of full disclosure, I'm a fatass with a BMI of eleventy who hasn't seriously worked out since Jesus was a Corporal. Even in that amazing state I (probably all of us I'd hope) know the difference between a demonstration, a test, and competition. "Is this a good exercise for XXXXX" isn't the same as "Is this a good exercise when paired with YYYYY or ZZZZ for XXXX." Doing one is fine but are they stringing them together, in sequence, with the same rest periods, under "as close as they can get" weather conditions?

I'm not taking away from the competitors, I'm in no position to do that, but there's no bloody way to defend the position on programming if the demo squad isn't performing the competition: same events, same rest periods, same times, in sequence, etc. "Here's the proper form for AAAAA" isn't the same as doing 100 of those in the middle of the day.

If someone's idea to mitigate risk is by testing the events separately then they are just checking a block.


----------



## Etype (Aug 14, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I'm quoting you gents because of the relevance, not calling you out.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, I'm a fatass with a BMI of eleventy who hasn't seriously worked out since Jesus was a Corporal. Even in that amazing state I (probably all of us I'd hope) know the difference between a demonstration, a test, and competition. "Is this a good exercise for XXXXX" isn't the same as "Is this a good exercise when paired with YYYYY or ZZZZ for XXXX." Doing one is fine but are they stringing them together, in sequence, with the same rest periods, under "as close as they can get" weather conditions?
> 
> ...


This is risk averse, nonsensical bullshit.

- Did the organizers of the first Ironman run the race to make sure it was doable? 

- Did the organizers of Raw Unity squat 1,014 to make sure it was safe for Malanichev?

- Did the commanders of WWII have a "demo squad" attempt to storm a beach under mortar and machine gun fire to see if it was good programming?

The answer to all these questions is no. There is no way to safely test the limits of the human body and mind.


----------



## CDG (Aug 14, 2015)

Etype said:


> This is risk averse, nonsensical bullshit.
> 
> - Did the organizers of the first Ironman run the race to make sure it was doable?
> 
> ...



Bullshit dude.  CF does not have the right to throw anything and everything at the competitors and say, "Well fuck 'em, it's a competition."  There is still a responsibility to attempt to make things as safe as possible.  I'm all for difficult competition.  Leaving barbells uncovered in the sun for hours so that people burn their hands is not "hard programming", it's irresponsible bullshit.  Your anecdotes have fuck all to do with the CF Games, especially the WW2 storming of the beach one.  If your position is people are pussies for ever raising any concerns ever, then fine.  Just say that.  But don't come up with these bullshit analogies that are  irrelevant to what the original point of the article was.


----------



## amorris127289 (Aug 14, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I'm quoting you gents because of the relevance, not calling you out.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, I'm a fatass with a BMI of eleventy who hasn't seriously worked out since Jesus was a Corporal. Even in that amazing state I (probably all of us I'd hope) know the difference between a demonstration, a test, and competition. "Is this a good exercise for XXXXX" isn't the same as "Is this a good exercise when paired with YYYYY or ZZZZ for XXXX." Doing one is fine but are they stringing them together, in sequence, with the same rest periods, under "as close as they can get" weather conditions?
> 
> ...


They do complete all of the workouts fully. However, I am not sure about their rests between the events, whether it is the same as the competitors or days apart. I am searching for that information currently.

 Regardless of the demo teams rest time it would be very hard to simulate the adrenaline rush you have to maintain over the course of the games in order to get the best times.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 14, 2015)

E-type is spot on.....

There is alot of criticism on this years event.  I think they are finally getting somewhere.  Every year the games get more intense, more enjoyable to watch, and further down the road to someday actually making one believe they are the fittest people...

Look at 2007, 3 events in 2 days......everyone cried about the run.
Next year was harder, but people said "holy hek, I need to run more!"  This really changed the Crossfit world.
Each year this happens...surprise they added swimming then rowing....who knows what's next.....wrestling a TIGER in 2016.
You better believe it that people will go back (if they are alive) and wrestle a TIGER to train for the 2017 games....:-"

So...lets' forget about the heat (Etype had good examples one that came to my stoopid brain.....1996 ATL Olympics Decathlon, back then considered the fittest man on Earth, it was hotter then 2 nuns in a bath tub but Dan J kept on kicking ass) or how crazy it has become.

Any "So called athlete" can adapt or they didn't train right.  You train so no matter what is thrown your way you attack it.  In most worlds its called a pyramid so you peak at the moment that counts....

Bottom line.....I think the games have gone full retard, but damn it is better then watching a bunch of people in high socks struggle up a hill....:wall:


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 15, 2015)

CDG said:


> Bullshit dude.  CF does not have the right to throw anything and everything at the competitors and say, "Well fuck 'em, it's a competition."  There is still a responsibility to attempt to make things as safe as possible.  I'm all for difficult competition.  Leaving barbells uncovered in the sun for hours so that people burn their hands is not "hard programming", it's irresponsible bullshit.  Your anecdotes have fuck all to do with the CF Games, especially the WW2 storming of the beach one.  If your position is people are pussies for ever raising any concerns ever, then fine.  Just say that.  But don't come up with these bullshit analogies that are  irrelevant to what the original point of the article was.


Um...this!

If you don't want to be safe, I really hope CrossFit HQ gets sued into the ground and implodes, because in today's society they don't get it.  I find it funny that people are getting prissy about Football when it's beyond obvious that a collision sport will cause damage.  CrossFit is not a collision sport, and in other weight lifting competitions they got above and beyond when it comes to safety.  CrossFit...it's pretty obvious they don't know what they're doing.  As I said EType, you can be that Guy, remember don't be that guy.


----------



## Etype (Aug 15, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> Um...this!
> 
> If you don't want to be safe, I really hope CrossFit HQ gets sued into the ground and implodes, because in today's society they don't get it.  I find it funny that people are getting prissy about Football when it's beyond obvious that a collision sport will cause damage.  CrossFit is not a collision sport, and in other weight lifting competitions they got above and beyond when it comes to safety.  CrossFit...it's pretty obvious they don't know what they're doing.  As I said EType, you can be that Guy, remember don't be that guy.


First let's clear this up- you can call me that guy, but as far as I'm concerned, you are a nobody. I don't give a fuck what you think I am.

Really? You hope they are sued? They didn't force anyone to do anything. Should runners sue marathon organizers for overuse injuries, or should the have known what they were getting into?

As far as not knowing what they are doing, do you have any clue what you are doing? You talk a lot about deadlifting, how much can you deadlift? 

Let's hear your fucking creds, because right now you're just another douche on the Internet with a lot to say.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 15, 2015)

Etype said:


> First let's clear this up- you can call me that guy, but as far as I'm concerned, *you are a nobody.* I don't give a fuck what you think I am.
> 
> Really? You hope they are sued? They didn't force anyone to do anything. Should runners sue marathon organizers for overuse injuries, or should the have known what they were getting into?
> 
> ...



We're all just a bunch of douches on the internet spewing crap.  As  you should and I think the same.  I just see with my own two eyes that a corporation that has the ability to go above and beyond with safety apparently chooses not to, in fact letting twitter decide what the next event will be.  Does that even remotely show intelligence to you?

Pretty sure Marathoners know exactly what they are getting into...the test they're training for is defined: 26.2 miles, same with the Ironman.

I haven't done a pure 1 rep or 3 rep max in awhile, but the last pyramid I did two weeks ago I was at 355, which to me is decent and may even be 50lbs less than you.  Good on you if you're at 405.  Where I find myself truly struggling is bench though.  Hope you have a cold one, because it sure is hot today.


----------



## Etype (Aug 15, 2015)

You're about 200# short on your estimate.

There are folks on here who can confirm...

ETA-
This is what I was getting at. A 355 deadlift is amateur hour unless you weigh 130, yet here you are criticizing the deadlifts in the Games.


----------



## AWP (Aug 15, 2015)

Let's keep the discussion going without the personal barbs.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 15, 2015)

Etype said:


> You're about 200# short on your estimate.
> 
> There are folks on here who can confirm...
> 
> ...


Just continuing my journey in the evolution of the lifting man...and I don't have all day to work out like a games athlete, put in the work late at night because that's when I have it.  So call it amateur hour, whatever man, what's amateur hour is throwing out safety which is what many of us are being pretty clear about.  If you don't want it, that's fine.  I'm not a games athlete, I won't be, I'll watch though, because they are doing some crazy shit.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 15, 2015)

JWoody said:


> I'll just go ahead and throw some numbers out there.  Between 09-14, on average  26-32 people withdrew or did not finish the Tour De France.  In 2012 the average number of people that withdrew or did not finish an IRONMAN competition is 144.  At the 2015 Crossfit games only 15 people withdrew from competition, and that covers all age groups.  The "Games" is suppose to be a competition of the elite,  just like the Tour De France and an IRONMAN competition.  The programming could have been done better to help prevent unnecessary injuries but shit happens and people are going to get hurt regardless.
> 
> P.S.  I'm at work, bored.


No worries here- except I am going to need your overall numbers and where you got your info. For instance- I'd be willing to bet the 2012 Ironman had FAR more people register than the estimated 200 (that includes Team, BTW) people that entered into the CF games. And the Ironman dropped 144? No issues. I'll be willing to bet the overall percentage of DNF's was markedly higher at the games than the Ironman.


----------



## Ronnoc (Aug 16, 2015)

After reading the, "Open letter to CFHQ" posted earlier, I really only saw one discrepancy that is relevant in the realm of, "elite fitness". That being, the obvious disregard of risk assessment/management for equipment malfunctions during the competition, i.e. scorching barbells burning the competitor's hands, no excuse for that one. All of the other arguments hold basically no merit in my completely amateur and personal opinion, and here's why.

Marathons, triathlons, and even impact sports can be deemed as events for those with a high-level of fitness, not elite (Again, my opinion but arguable). Even in these events serious injuries occur and I could list a significant amount of related deaths, or you could do a quick google search if you so feel inclined. Take a step past these events and it is pretty obvious the inherent risk is going to be much higher; ultra-marathons, free-diving, death races, mountaineering (K2 anyone?) etc. all present those with exceptional or elite abilities that chance to test them, much the same as the CrossFit games aims/seems to test the physical fitness abilities of their competitors. Why should the CrossFit games be denied the ability to over-program workouts that are to be completed by those who are competing for the title of, "Fittest person on earth or the universe or whatever"? Also, those people all volunteered to compete, if they had any concern about oversight of medical professionals, not being able to finish a workout, heat exhaustion or whatever else, then they could always not compete.

Just my thoughts on the article and being a fan of elite-level competitions.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 16, 2015)

Ronnoc said:


> After reading the, "Open letter to CFHQ" posted earlier, I really only saw one discrepancy that is relevant in the realm of, "elite fitness". That being, the obvious disregard of risk assessment/management for equipment malfunctions during the competition, i.e. scorching barbells burning the competitor's hands, no excuse for that one. All of the other arguments hold basically no merit in my completely amateur and personal opinion, and here's why.
> 
> Marathons, triathlons, and even impact sports can be deemed as events for those with a high-level of fitness, not elite (Again, my opinion but arguable). Even in these events serious injuries occur and I could list a significant amount of related deaths, or you could do a quick google search if you so feel inclined. Take a step past these events and it is pretty obvious the inherent risk is going to be much higher; ultra-marathons, free-diving, death races, mountaineering (K2 anyone?) etc. all present those with exceptional or elite abilities that chance to test them, much the same as the CrossFit games aims/seems to test the physical fitness abilities of their competitors. Why should the CrossFit games be denied the ability to over-program workouts that are to be completed by those who are competing for the title of, "Fittest person on earth or the universe or whatever"? Also, those people all volunteered to compete, if they had any concern about oversight of medical professionals, not being able to finish a workout, heat exhaustion or whatever else, then they could always not compete.
> 
> Just my thoughts on the article and being a fan of elite-level competitions.


Couple concerns here.


If you're completely amateur and only hold personal opinion, maybe don't posit your opinion.
People who run marathons, triathlons, and impact sports might disagree with you. At the junior level, sure, your remark holds. But nearly every person in the Ironman, competitive marathons, and the NFL is an "elite" athlete.
Your position on medical coverage is untenable. It boils down to essentially, "They knew the risks (no, they fucking didn't Crossift itself markets itself as the 'unknown and unknowable') and if a couple people died because of poor programming, then, the athlete knew what was up." Come on. Frame that in the NFL- "Listen- it's a contact sport, and if these guys didn't think that they were going to suffer brain damage, they shouldn't have played." I fully recognize a couple of assumptions to make this point, but just think about it.  
My questions for you are as follows-

What qualifies you, other than being a fan of elite level comps, to even speak on this topic? CF coach? Athlete? Anything specific? Maybe competing in said events?
#2 from above- What exactly is your opinion on what makes an "elite level" sport?
The bottom line is the primary beef in all CF gyms across the world is shitty programming. The good gyms avoid it, the bad gyms do it. And the "test" for fitness is shitty programming. You seem to be arguing for an ultra-shitty program cause that's what you think is the epitome of CF.


----------



## Ronnoc (Aug 16, 2015)

(Edit: accidently quoted my original post again.)


If you're completely amateur and only hold personal opinion, maybe don't posit your opinion.
People who run marathons, triathlons, and impact sports might disagree with you. At the junior level, sure, your remark holds. But nearly every person in the Ironman, competitive marathons, and the NFL is an "elite" athlete.
Your position on medical coverage is untenable. It boils down to essentially, "They knew the risks (no, they fucking didn't Crossift itself markets itself as the 'unknown and unknowable') and if a couple people died because of poor programming, then, the athlete knew what was up." Come on. Frame that in the NFL- "Listen- it's a contact sport, and if these guys didn't think that they were going to suffer brain damage, they shouldn't have played." I fully recognize a couple of assumptions to make this point, but just think about it.
My questions for you are as follows-

What qualifies you, other than being a fan of elite level comps, to even speak on this topic? CF coach? Athlete? Anything specific? Maybe competing in said events?
#2 from above- What exactly is your opinion on what makes an "elite level" sport?
The bottom line is the primary beef in all CF gyms across the world is shitty programming. The good gyms avoid it, the bad gyms do it. And the "test" for fitness is shitty programming. You seem to be arguing for an ultra-shitty program cause that's what you think is the epitome of CF.[/QUOTE]

Further explanation:

1. I posted my opinion in aim of discussion, as many have before me in this very thread. I suppose things are of a more serious manner at this time in this thread's life, and I could have been out of line posting my opinion, either way we're here now.

2. Ironman, competitive marathons and Professional Level-anything are extremely small sub-groups of the aforementioned, which I understand why you highlighted them, they are the exception. I completely agree that they would disagree with me, if they believed I grouped them in the same category as the bazillion people who run a marathon or complete whichever triathlon distance. Regardless of how I categorize them or how you believe I view them, it doesn't change my argument. Even at the Junior level of these events serious injuries and related deaths occur, I'd wager at the same if not higher prevalence of the crossfit games (looking for numbers to support this claim, not sure how many relatable deaths have been accounted for from the CF Games).

3. I'm still unable to attain your view of how they, "don't know the risks". I understand they do not know the specific events that will be held nor can they predict all of the environmental and other related factors; but they do know exactly what is going down and how it is going down when they're completing it right? If shit is that out of hand and you might die from doing a one handed rope climb 100ft up or from finishing your last mile or whatever else, I'm operating under the assumption that, that athlete knows if that decision is worth it or not to them. As far as the medical coverage statement goes, I was in no way implying I know exactly what should or should not be declared as appropriate medical staff for these type of events; I see how my words didn't convey this accurately now, but I was trying to get out that if whichever athlete was uncomfortable with the care provided or availability of medical professionals they can decide that themselves.

1a. I'm not trying to make a case here about how much of an authority I am or how much my opinion weighs, just answering your question. I've competed in Mixed Martial Arts events, grappling competitions, assistant coached muay thai/kickboxing and submission wrestling classes, completed (1) 26.2, a handful of sprint and Olympic distance triathlons over the last three years. None of my lifts are of any significance in comparison with yours and others like Etype, but I also worked at a warehouse style gym for two years that housed crossfit clientele, power lifters and the odd sorts of adventure racers (Arrowhead 135ers not tough mudders). Nothing of much relevancy, as I stated earlier, my opinion is that of an amateur.

2a. I now see the error in trying to categorize different fitness events in my earlier post, although my opinion of elite level sports or events isn't my argument, as that wasn't the point I'm trying to make. The only reason I distinguished between, "high-level" and "elite" was to state at a lower-tier competition, many of the same problems are present, and a lot(most) of the responsibility lies on the participant.

My post was supposed to be geared towards the defense of the "CrossFit games", specifically, having the right to decide what kind of nonsense they decide to incorporate into their programming, literally that is it. I have no investment or tie to crossfit programming and am in no way defending that what they come up with is the best, but I am saying they should be able to decide to program whatever they feel like, as every other ridiculously hard competition does to test elite athletes.


----------



## Etype (Aug 17, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> Just continuing my journey in the evolution of the lifting man...and I don't have all day to work out like a games athlete, put in the work late at night because that's when I have it.  So call it amateur hour, whatever man, what's amateur hour is throwing out safety which is what many of us are being pretty clear about.  If you don't want it, that's fine.  I'm not a games athlete, I won't be, I'll watch though, because they are doing some crazy shit.


So what weight oriented sport is safe?
None of them are.

Your argument is akin to criticizing  formula one drivers for driving their cars in an unsafe manner. Then you validate said claims by saying you drive to work everyday, so you have the right to criticize race car drivers- because you drive a car, too.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 17, 2015)

Nope...your argument there would work if I said I did auto cross and wore a go pro on my racing helmet.  I don't do auto cross.


----------



## poison (Aug 18, 2015)

Geez, this is stupid. It's an elective competition, not mandatory. Running ultras is damaging, 24hr Mt bike racing is damaging, the tour DE France is damaging, any elite athletic event is usually damaging and potentially lethal, contact or not. If you don't like the form or programming used in the cf games, don't watch it, and if its truly bad, cf will die a quiet death as people leave. Until then, people will continue to do damaging, dangerous stuff to prove their mettle, while others quietly sit on the sidelines and bitch.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 13, 2015)

Cross Fit Story on 60 Minutes tonight - (CBS)
Story on Greg Glassman - I think it is a rebroadcast - buy an FYI if you are interested.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 17, 2015)

CrossShit: The Greatest Show on Earth


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 17, 2015)

That was painful to watch.  Seriously, various muscle groups convulsed in sympathy.  However, like most grisly train wrecks or servings of street pizza, I couldn't look away.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 17, 2015)

If too many of those videos keep being put out there...before long, the insurance industry is going to start making policy holders sign "CrossFit Waivers."


----------



## JWoody (Sep 17, 2015)

Agoge said:


> If too many of those videos keep being put out there...before long, the insurance industry is going to start making policy holders sign "CrossFit Waivers."


Just another reason to stay on Active Duty, Free health care.


----------



## Scubadew (Sep 17, 2015)

JWoody said:


> Just another reason to stay on Active Duty, Free health care.


 
Keep banging out those muscle-ups, J.


----------



## JWoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Scubadew said:


> Keep banging out those muscle-ups, J.


 I'll have to send you a video of my Snatch...


----------



## x SF med (Sep 18, 2015)

JWoody said:


> I'll have to send you a video of my Snatch...



Hate unless you mean a hot girlfriend in a bikini....


----------



## JWoody (Sep 18, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Hate unless you mean a hot girlfriend in a bikini....


 Well seeing as this is a Crossfit thread I....Actually, yes,  I meant this girl I met at the beach this weekend.:-"


----------



## x SF med (Sep 18, 2015)

JWoody said:


> Well seeing as this is a Crossfit thread I....Actually, yes,  I meant this girl I met at the beach this weekend.:-"



That's nice.... we were thinking you might be transgendered....  from the wording of the post.


----------



## JWoody (Sep 18, 2015)

x SF med said:


> That's nice.... we were thinking you might be transgendered....  from the wording of the post.


 Or it may have been in reference to the Olympic movement.  Worded like that on purpose, with the intent of  being funny.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 18, 2015)

JWoody said:


> Or it may have been in reference to the Olympic movement.  Worded like that on purpose, with the intent of  being funny.



same here....   I win though....:wall:


----------



## JWoody (Sep 18, 2015)

x SF med said:


> same here....   I win though....:wall:


 Does that mean you want to see my Snatch?  I have a video ready to upload or I could send it via PM.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 18, 2015)

JWoody said:


> Does that mean you want to see my Snatch?  I have a video ready to upload or I could send it via PM.



2 hates, one day....  time to stop....  dontcha think?:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## JWoody (Sep 18, 2015)

x SF med said:


> 2 hates, one day....  time to stop....  dontcha think?:wall::wall::wall:


 Hate is inevitable, can't please everyone.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 20, 2015)

Don't wear a ROGUE t-shirt to a strip club now days.......







I heard.......:-":blkeye:


----------



## Jajomurphy (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm working on getting my ass back into shape after about 18-24 months of minimal physical activity besides work related lifting. I have a pretty long way to go, but that's not today's topic!

What is the consensus on Crossfit among the community here? I know just about anyone involved in weight lifting despises it, but it does have its merits, at least on paper. Would anyone recommend it, or recommend avoiding it?

Currently I am spending November doing calisthenics and running to get used to the routine of working out, starting in December I'll be doing cardio daily consisting of swimming every day, and running every other day, taking Sundays off as a rest day with light stretching. I'll be adding weight lifting to my routine as well, but before I do that I want to know if I should look into joining a Crossfit gym or if I should just use a regular gym.

Thank you in advance everyone.

Mod Note: Crossfit threads merged.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 7, 2015)

My gift to you -

38 pages of crossfit talk!

The "CrossFit Culture" is a bunch of DORKS!!!

(Search function is your friend!)


----------



## Jajomurphy (Nov 7, 2015)

Ahh, I apologize! I searched crossfit and only found a bunch of introduction posts mentioning it. I also now realize that there is a health and fitness section that I should be looking under. Sorry for posting this in the wrong place!


----------



## Poccington (Nov 7, 2015)

What are your goals exactly? What are you training for?


----------



## Jajomurphy (Nov 7, 2015)

A new CF gym just opened in my town, their prices are a bit much but I'll definitely go check them out then.

I'm not concerned necessarily with the cost, this is my goal and I need to do what I need to do to get there. I just don't want to do something that's going to get me injured and set me back, or worse, disqualify me before I even get going.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 7, 2015)

Jajomurphy said:


> A new CF gym just opened in my town, their prices are a bit much but I'll definitely go check them out then.
> 
> I'm not concerned necessarily with the cost, this is my goal and I need to do what I need to do to get there. I just don't want to do something that's going to get me injured and set me back, or worse, disqualify me before I even get going.



My apologies, I edited my original post to ask a question which I should have asked you before providing an opinion on whether Crossfit would be a viable option for your goals or aspirations. Anyway, I see that an career in SOF is what you're after.

Personally, if it's a kick in the arse that you need to get you going, like I said a good Crossfit gym with coaches with a solid S&C background beyond a Level 1 Cert will do the trick.

At some stage though, you'll eventually have to start training for whichever SOF career and selection process you wish to pursure... Which is where sites such as Military Athlete, SOFWOD etc. will most likely prove more useful in terms of programming than a regular Crossfit gym.

The more experienced guys like @CDG @amlove21 @Etype will most likely pop along at some stage to offer their opinions on it. If they do, take heed of what they say... They know what they're on about.


----------



## CDG (Nov 7, 2015)

Jajomurphy said:


> A new CF gym just opened in my town, their prices are a bit much but I'll definitely go check them out then.
> 
> I'm not concerned necessarily with the cost, this is my goal and I need to do what I need to do to get there. I just don't want to do something that's going to get me injured and set me back, or worse, disqualify me before I even get going.



Look into the sites that @Poccington mentioned.  It's not impossible to adapt their workouts to chain gyms and save yourself $150 a month.  The vast majority of CF gyms are going to force you into doing their workouts, which are not going to prep you for a military selection course.  If you can find the rare one that offers open gym times and will allow you to do whatever workout you choose, go for it.  Otherwise, you're wasting your time, IMHO.


----------



## Jajomurphy (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you both for your input, I'll definitely take a look at the CF gym and see what the programs and rules are like. Currently I'm undecided as to which SOF I would like to pursue, I just know that I want to be there. I figure if I continue to work out and get myself to a point where I'm scoring 300+ on APFT, then I can start focusing in on exactly what branch I want to go for. 

Ultimately, when I have my vision checked again this year, I'll have a clearer goal in mind for what I'd like to pursue, since there's a chance my vision will disqualify me from certain options.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 7, 2015)

The one positive that might come out of joining a CF gyms is the coaching. If you're going to be using sites like the ones listed above, they tend to incorporate some complex lifts (Oly lifting, among others) in their workouts. I was lucky enough to join a gym with an internationally recognized Olympic lifting coach. Google the last name Burgener as it pertains to Oly lifting... Everything he taught us helped tremendously, proper stretching, technique, building each lift from the ground up, etc. The other coaches were all first class as well. If the coaches are good, they'll be giving you tips before, during and after every workout to help you improve your form and your performance. If they're crappy coaches they'll be yelling 'no rep' at you the entire time. So, while I can't speak for EVERY CF gym out there, I was very lucky to have a great group of coaches while I was at Invictus.
YMMV.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 8, 2015)

I'll say first, good inputs from @CDG and @SkrewzLoose . Agree, plus 1. 

There are some great CF gyms out there- but the things that make them great Crossfit gyms are the same things that would make them great gyms without the Crossfit name. Involved, caring, educated coaches that want the best for their members and put the effort into their programming, smart progressions, and an actual need to provide gold-standard service to their constituency. 

There are a SHIT TON of crappy gyms out there that don't even know they're crappy gyms, they just don't know any better. They take their cert, slap CF on their sign and figure it out day by day from there. Those gyms should be avoided at all costs, and even a brand new guy can figure that out in the course of a couple weeks' worth of working out.

I don't have anything against individual gyms that fly the CF flag. Go in, talk to the coaches, see if the community is what you want to be a part of, etc. I have several great friends that run successful CF gyms the "right" way and I am proud to say that I am part of their gym/community. That community might be what you need to be motivated and continue your intent to step up your fitness game. 

Bottom line- you need to be honest with your goals and objectively evaluate all your options. 24 hour fitness might be your answer, but the CF gym might be too. While we tend to shit on CF a lot (because it's deserving as a corporate entity and for all it's clownishness), but there is always an exception.


----------



## Etype (Nov 10, 2015)

Jajomurphy said:


> A new CF gym just opened in my town, their prices are a bit much but I'll definitely go check them out then.
> 
> I'm not concerned necessarily with the cost, this is my goal and I need to do what I need to do to get there. I just don't want to do something that's going to get me injured and set me back, or worse, disqualify me before I even get going.


What you need to be good at for almost all ventures in the military is running, push ups, sit ups, and pull ups- usually in that order. The best way to get better at doing something is to to do that thing- no matter what the CF gurus tell you, SAID (specific adaptations to imposed demands) is one of the most researched and proven fitness concepts.

On that note, you have a finite ability to recover. If you are on a timeline, you need to be putting your recovery eggs in your running(et al.) basket- not your thrusters, CnJ, snatch, and rowing baskets.

You can make the argument that the top CF dudes are good at push ups, pull ups, sit ups, etc... but so are pro wide receivers and Olympic sprinters. Comparing yourself to, or trying to train like a highly trained athlete before you are an elite athlete yourself will be an exercise in futility.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 11, 2015)

Not CF related or CF bashing, but TRX has saved my will to work out while I'm stuck on this giant metal thing that's floating around. My buddy picked up the system and I use it 3-4 times a week mixed in with some running on a treadmill (which I loathe) and some free weight work. Add in the movements of the ship and it's a smoker that gets into the stabilizer muscles like nothing else I've done. It's also good for mobility and stretching.


----------



## Etype (Nov 11, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Not CF related or CF bashing, but TRX has saved my will to work out while I'm stuck on this giant metal thing that's floating around. My buddy picked up the system and I use it 3-4 times a week mixed in with some running on a treadmill (which I loathe) and some free weight work. Add in the movements of the ship and it's a smoker that gets into the stabilizer muscles like nothing else I've done. It's also good for mobility and stretching.


I guess free weights might be kinda dangerous on a ship...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 11, 2015)

They can be. Our current location is fairly calm, so there's not a great deal of rocking going on. However, even slight movements feel greatly magnified when you have 50lbs in each hand over your head. The same goes for doing planks and side planks in the TRX. The slightest of rocking will send your feet (which are in the bands) all over the place. It sucks trying to stabilize yourself, but it intensifies the core work at the same time. I'm doing my best to work with what I have and being extra cautious while doing so. I'm not really concerned with anything outside of preventing myself from becoming a fat ass during this deployment because the only food on the ship that has any taste is the junk food in the vending machine and the ship's store.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 11, 2015)

I've seen weightrooms on big ships...and then weight sets amid around midmast on cruisers outside that were all rusty...


----------



## CDG (Nov 11, 2015)

Etype said:


> I guess free weights might be kinda dangerous on a ship...



You have definitely have to take your ego out of it and not try to lift the same weights you would normally lift.  We had a small free weight room on the DDG I was on, and I used it frequently, but I had a couple close calls.  There was one spot clear enough to take weight overhead without smashing into pipes and wires. Good times. Lol.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 4, 2016)

Here you go...




16.1


----------



## Etype (Mar 4, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a week late, today was 16.2.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 4, 2016)

Where to begin with the above video... I'll cover the painfully obvious:  at a couple of points the "Crossfitters" are referred to as "athletes."  Ahem...


Boiling down to it, Crossfit is a workout routine.

If one were to spontaneously tune in to a Crossfit 16.38162 event, it would look like a dude from the legal department, like, totally crushing it at any given gym.

"Serious" Crossfitters post their workout routines on Twatter or websites to "stay motivated."  Athletes jealously guard their training and game plans.

As stated on the Crossfit website, "“The aim of CrossFit is to forge a broad, general and inclusive fitness. We have sought to build a program that will best prepare trainees for any physical contingency—not only for the unknown, but for the unknowable.”

The aim of an athlete: to win the game.


Here we see a selection of genuine athletes in their natural environment:


----------



## Brill (Mar 4, 2016)

Etype said:


> You're a week late, today was 16.2.



The video totally solidifies the "dork" assertion


----------



## Etype (Mar 4, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Where to begin with the above video... I'll cover the painfully obvious:  at a couple of points the "Crossfitters" are referred to as "athletes."  Ahem...


Is a powerlifter or weightlifter  an athlete? Or are those just workout routines?

Running is exercise... are marathon runners just exercisers? Or do you permit them to be athletes?


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 4, 2016)

Etype said:


> Is a powerlifter or weightlifter  an athlete? Or are those just workout routines?
> 
> Running is exercise... are marathon runners just exercisers? Or do you permit them to be athletes?



Yes.  No.

No.  Yes.

By the implied rationale, though, any individual competitor sport may not be a sport.

The WBO, for instance, should be contacted and informed of this new paradigm.  And their equivalence to individuals whose ultimate aim is "increased work capacity across broad time and modal domains" and whose membership requirement is $125-230 a month “depending on your commitment level.”


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Mar 4, 2016)

Is the aim of a competitor in the crossfit games to lose?

On the cost aspect, just what is the cost to become a pro athlete?  How do you quantify going all in on a sport?  The opportunity cost lost of other career paths, sunk cost of equipment and training?  $125/mo is cheap for some sports.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 4, 2016)

Isiah6:8 said:


> Is the aim of a competitor in the crossfit games to lose?  On the cost aspect, just what is the cost to become a pro athlete?  How do you quantify going all in on a sport?  The opportunity cost lost of other career paths, sunk cost of equipment and training?  $125/mo is cheap for some sports.



I think if you are investing money to become healthier, fitter, etc., paying for CF is akin to rape.  If you are using CF as a vehicle for competition, then, yes, the cost may well be inconsequential. 

So it's all in the eye of the "doer."


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Mar 4, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> I think if you are investing money to become healthier, fitter, etc., paying for CF is akin to rape.  If you are using CF as a vehicle for competition, then, yes, the cost may well be inconsequential.  When I was mountain biking I wasn't competitive and bike plus accoutrements still was $2k+.
> 
> So it's all in the eye of the "doer."



I couldn't agree with your statement more.  If you are using it for X, there are probably better options, if for Y, that is relatively cheap.


----------



## 8654Maine (Mar 5, 2016)

Etype said:


> I guess free weights might be kinda dangerous on a ship...



Yeah, it can be.

I was on back-to-back deployments and started training for recon while on ship.  Running 30 minutes on the helo flight deck really sucked.  Probably paying for it now with my ankles.

The weight lifting definitely had to be sub max at times.  

But a good body weight/calisthentics  routine can be done on ship.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 5, 2016)

Dave Castro needs to be removed as the guy for this...he fake dramatism is revolting: 




The way the weight keeps going up is a bit ridiculous...oh you know, xFit continues its theme of trying to kill people it established during the previous games.


----------



## Etype (Mar 7, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> The way the weight keeps going up is a bit ridiculous...oh you know, xFit continues its theme of trying to kill people it established during the previous games.



Oh geez. I guess we should cap the weight in weightlifting and powerlifting, and while we're at it, we should limit how high pole vaulters can raise the bar- because it's dangerous.


----------



## CDG (Mar 7, 2016)

Etype said:


> Oh geez. I guess we should cap the weight in weightlifting and powerlifting, and while we're at it, we should limit how high pole vaulters can raise the bar- because it's dangerous.



Don't tell Eddie Hall.

Strongman Eddie Hall Deadlifted A Bicep-Busting, Record-Breaking 1,025 Pounds


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 8, 2016)

While we're on the topic of the Arnold's, Blaine Sumner destroyed the the single-ply squat record by absolutely dunking 500kg/1100lbs






It's crazy that he not only got the lift, but got it at IPF depth!


----------



## Etype (Mar 8, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> While we're on the topic of the Arnold's, Blaine Sumner destroyed the the single-ply squat record by absolutely dunking 500kg/1100lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I predict we'll see Malanichev hit 1,100 raw, and do it deep and fast!

He needs 53 more pounds, which is a 5% increase.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 8, 2016)

If anyone can do it, it'll be him.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 9, 2016)

...and now they're getting sued for intellectual property infringement by "Rocky Balboa."  ;)  IKIS



> Today marks the conclusion of a decades-long legal struggle as former professional boxer and mumbling enthusiast Rocky Balboa was awarded $45 million in damages from Greg Glassman, founder of CrossFit, Inc.



Rocky Balboa Wins $45 million Lawsuit Against CrossFit » Article 107 News


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 11, 2016)

More Dave Castro sucking at life...


----------



## JustMe (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 12, 2016)

The Future of CrossFit Training | T Nation


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 17, 2016)

I wish the first rule of Crossfit was the same as Fight Club.

My fucking sister-in-law, SHUT UP about your WOD's for the love of god, just STOP.

--- s i g h ---


----------



## JustMe (Mar 17, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I wish the first rule of Crossfit was the same as Fight Club.
> 
> My fucking sister-in-law, SHUT UP about your WOD's for the love of god, just STOP.
> 
> --- s i g h ---



You just made my day ha ha...


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 17, 2016)

JustMe said:


>



Have you heard about our Lord and Savior, David Castro??

Edit: NSFW


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 18, 2016)

WTF does any of this even mean:


----------



## CDG (Mar 18, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> WTF does any of this even mean:



It's pretty self-explanatory.  We get it, you hate Dave Castro and think CF Games programming is stupid.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 18, 2016)

As can be seen, so do many others.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 25, 2016)

Squat into press...can we call it this, thanks.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 29, 2016)

I'll be doing The Murph (Challenge) at my local CF place. Although modified in the sense that I won't be wearing body armor.

As for CF I still do it. I enjoy it. I scale up or down as needed.


----------



## Kheenbish (May 30, 2016)

Just finished the Murph with a time of 41:52 with a vest. 

Was reading that some people break up the pull ups/push ups/ squats, I kind of always thought you do all the pull ups then move on to push ups and ect.


----------



## Etype (May 30, 2016)

Kheenbish said:


> Just finished the Murph with a time of 41:52 with a vest.
> 
> Was reading that some people break up the pull ups/push ups/ squats, I kind of always thought you do all the pull ups then move on to push ups and ect.


Most folks do it as 20 rounds of Cindy, so 5-10-15.


----------



## Kheenbish (May 30, 2016)

Etype said:


> Most folks do it as 20 rounds of Cindy, so 5-10-15.


Sounds like a more logical way of doing it so I'm not hitting the same muscle group so much.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 2, 2016)

Murph time was 1:03:41, slick. Pull ups (strict, no kipping or butterfly) killed me. I've always broken it up into 20 sets.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sometimes I question why I do CF. I do like the people though.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 4, 2016)

Interesting article

Why I Don't Do CrossFit


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 4, 2016)

Well a thruster is not a Clean and Press...it's a squat and press...and can we stop calling that compound movement that stupid name.  Front Squat into Press tells me everything, thruster does not.

My Strength coach gives his clients metcons all the time that resemble a WOD...you tend to do one once a week if you're in his gym.  Also, deadlifting...primal movement, do it.  KB swings, good shit, do them.  We've said most of those things ad nauseum in this thread...I'm still impressed by the elites, but I have no wish to do what they do.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 4, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Well a thruster is not a Clean and Press...it's a squat and press...and can we stop calling that compound movement that stupid name.  Front Squat into Press tells me everything, thruster does not.
> 
> My Strength coach gives his clients metcons all the time that resemble a WOD...you tend to do one once a week if you're in his gym.  Also, deadlifting...primal movement, do it.  KB swings, good shit, do them.  We've said most of those things ad nauseum in this thread...I'm still impressed by the elites, but I have no wish to do what they do.



Yeah. I like some things and not others. I have read at least a dozen articles of the Anti CF/Don't Do It so I am looking at things from another POV.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 5, 2016)

i


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 5, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Anyone run into AROSTI folks in cross fit?



Not in my experience.


----------



## Poccington (Jun 5, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Sometimes I question WHT I do CF. I do like the people though.



That kinda answers your own question doesn't it? You do it because you like the people that train in your gym. If it works for you and you enjoy the training environment... Keep on trucking.

I enjoy taking the piss out of Crossfit because HQ constantly act like retards and Dave Castro is a gimp. However, a good coach whos programming follows the Crossfit principles is still a good coach.

There's as many shit coaches in the S&C world as there is in the Crossfit world. Crossfit just gets more abuse because HQ are mongos and they're making mega money.

As much as it pains me to say, Crossfit has done more for the popularity of oly lifting, mobility work and S&C methods than any Joe Bloggs who attended a Mike Boyle seminar and follows Klokov on instagram.... HQ are still retards though.


----------



## Poccington (Jun 5, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Well a thruster is not a Clean and Press...it's a squat and press...and can we stop calling that compound movement that stupid name.  Front Squat into Press tells me everything, thruster does not.
> 
> My Strength coach gives his clients metcons all the time that resemble a WOD...you tend to do one once a week if you're in his gym.  Also, deadlifting...primal movement, do it.  KB swings, good shit, do them.  We've said most of those things ad nauseum in this thread...I'm still impressed by the elites, but I have no wish to do what they do.



Thruster is far quicker to say than Front Squat into Press. 

Ever done Bird Dogs as part of a warm up? Do you have an issue with that name? Since if you wish to be told everything, a Bird Dog suddenly becomes a very long name.


----------



## CDG (Jun 5, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Interesting article
> 
> Why I Don't Do CrossFit



I stopped reading after the "I don't do deadlifts or KB swings" spiel.  She comes off as way too smug for my taste.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 5, 2016)

CDG said:


> I stopped reading after the "I don't do deadlifts or KB swings" spiel.  She comes off as way too smug for my taste.



Yeah I thought that was odd. I think those are both great to do.


----------



## Etype (Jun 5, 2016)

CDG said:


> I stopped reading after the "I don't do deadlifts or KB swings" spiel.  She comes off as way too smug for my taste.


She seems like a "general population" caterer. Fuck that, the general population sucks.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 5, 2016)

Etype said:


> She seems like a "general population" caterer. Fuck that, the general population sucks.



Some of these articles are clearly slanted towards a normal people who works a 9 to 5 and sits at a desk, or is just lazy, or something like that. I just disagree that CF is bad and will rot your soul and cause your heart to explode. Sure there are wacky elements about it so oh well.


----------



## Etype (Jun 5, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Some of these articles are clearly slanted towards a normal people who works a 9 to 5 and sits at a desk, or is just lazy, or something like that. I just disagree that CF is bad and will rot your soul and cause your heart to explode. Sure there are wacky elements about it so oh well.


Yeah, people know it's not ideal in terms of safety. Neither is skydiving, motorcycles, hockey, or the Army.

For the people who want safe, try Pilates, shuffle board, minivans, and accounting.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 5, 2016)

Poccington said:


> Thruster is far quicker to say than Front Squat into Press.
> 
> Ever done Bird Dogs as part of a warm up? Do you have an issue with that name? Since if you wish to be told everything, a Bird Dog suddenly becomes a very long name.


I do bird dogs every day, I also drink bird dog from time to time.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 5, 2016)

CDG said:


> I stopped reading after the "I don't do deadlifts or KB swings" spiel.  She comes off as way too smug for my taste.



Yeah Pavel brought the Kettlebell to the US long before Crossfit was around...


----------



## Etype (Jun 5, 2016)

CDG said:


> ... I don't do deadlifts...


When she drops things on the floor, there they stay.


----------



## CDG (Jun 5, 2016)

Etype said:


> When she drops things on the floor, there they stay.



That's exactly what I was thinking.  She only shops on shoulder to waist height shelves as well.  Back would be too compromised by bending down or reaching up. Safety first.


----------



## sah2117 (Jun 7, 2016)

CrossFit is Awesome. How We're Different - Strong Swift Durable

I didn't see this article posted here yet. If I missed it I apologize. Rob Shaul talks about his overall support of Crossfit and then what separates SSD programming from Crossfit.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 7, 2016)

I actually injured my back doing some of MA stuff twice...the first time I probably had rhabdo I was in so much pain (before I knew what that was), the second time was a spasm...both are my fault.  That's just what I was doing at the time.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 8, 2016)

Has anyone ever thought of what their "MURPH" would be????:-":blkeye:


----------



## Etype (Jun 8, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> I actually injured my back doing some of MA stuff twice...the first time I probably had rhabdo I was in so much pain (before I knew what that was), the second time was a spasm...both are my fault.  That's just what I was doing at the time.


Let's not confuse DOMs with a serious medical condition.

Rhabdo from exercise is extremely rare, it's also more prevalent in untrained athletes. If this were something that 20-30 minute CrossFit or MA workouts caused, think of how many people in military training would get it.

It's something that CrossFit'ers talk about in an attempt to make their workouts seem more extreme. But let's be honest, dive school, SFAS, Ranger School- you'd really see it if it were easily induced by exercise.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 9, 2016)

Fit people get it less because their muscles have been conditioned over time.  They don't go from zero-to-hero; they ramp up.  But if they switch exercise types, it's actually just as common as getting it if one had never exercised (i.e., from swimming to running).  Although there are a metric shit-ton of articles about rhabdo with CF (many of a dubious nature), I have seen it in well-trained runners who are packing on distance for a marathon who otherwise didn't do high-mileage training.

One may see it more with CFers may because they have a higher percentage of "weekend warriors"?  I don't know.


----------



## AWP (Jun 9, 2016)

Chicks used to dig scars. Now I guess they dig kidney failure.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 9, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Chicks used to dig scars. Now I guess they dig kidney failure.



Yeah, man, that red pee is something to behold.....


----------



## Dienekes (Jun 12, 2016)

I have a question about strengthening the wrists, and by following this thread I've seen that a lot of people here know about a lot about cleaning. I started MA's Fortitude last week and the first day was effectively establishing a max on what they call the Craig Special, what I can only describe as a clean from the ground to perform 2 Front Squats(FS) or a Squat Clean+FS. 

My max FS is 230 done with only using 2 fingers per hand to steady the bar,  and I never clean but I can get definitely get more than 185. It seemed that my limiting factor was the transition from clean to FS that absolutely blasted my wrists in painful this isn't supposed to feel like this way. 

Here's the question: Should I 1. do it as prescribed or 2. say screw the clean and just focus on getting stronger at FS because my limiting factor on this particularly exercise causes me to lift at sub-optimal weights for stimulating gain at this lower rep scheme, and I don't want to waste my time working on form at the cost of gaining strength. If the suggestion is 1. What are some ways to strengthen my wrists for this or is it just a recommendation of stop being a bitch, your wrists will adjust by performing more of this exercise? In essence as I've seen here multiple times "performing XYZ makes you better at XYZ". I ask because I'm no stranger to lifting and probably do it more than I should at the expense of running(which is why I started MA), and I know when something is pain and when it is gain.


----------



## CDG (Jun 12, 2016)

Get wrist wraps.  Even done correctly, cleans can cause a massive amount of strain on the wrists.  Improving your technique will help as well, and is well worth the time, IMHO.  The Craig Special is a hang clean followed by an additional front squat.  It is not a clean from the ground.


----------



## Dienekes (Jun 12, 2016)

I gotcha. That's what I was doing purely because I had no idea how to clean from the ground so I figured I was way off, but I guess I'll have to look around and invest in some quality wraps. Thank you


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't do power cleans often, I tend to cross may arms when doing front squat.  I'm going to test my 1RM in a week on it, and for wrists...as said above: wrist wraps.


----------



## CDG (Jun 13, 2016)

Dienekes said:


> I gotcha. That's what I was doing purely because I had no idea how to clean from the ground so I figured I was way off, but I guess I'll have to look around and invest in some quality wraps. Thank you



There are a lot of videos about clean form and drills for improving it.  I am largely self taught when it comes to the Olympic lifts, and many others are as well.  You might be able to find coaches in your area, but learning solid form on the Oly lifts without a professional coach is very doable.


----------



## Etype (Jun 13, 2016)

Dienekes said:


> I gotcha. That's what I was doing purely because I had no idea how to clean from the ground so I figured I was way off, but I guess I'll have to look around and invest in some quality wraps. Thank you


Wrist wraps are a bandaid for poor form when it comes to cleans. They are usually worn more to support the wrists in the jerk than in the clean.

The whole weight of the bar should be supported by your delts during the clean. If your wrists hurt in that position, your problems probably start with poor shoulder mobility- you need enough external rotation to get your hands outside of your delts.


----------



## Dienekes (Jun 13, 2016)

@CDG, I'm usually very good with form having powerlifted in high school, but we never did cleans so I just have to develop that form with the bar through doing it. I'm not one of those that goes to high in weight before I'm safely able to. I just wasn't aware that poor form could be hurting my wrists. I think some YouTube videos ought to remedy this huh?

@Etype, It's funny that you mention that because I have been having a serious problem with my shoulders just in the past couple weeks. I've done a lot of looking into it, and I'm thinking that I've developed a muscular imbalance that led to a shoulder impingement now in both shoulders. A couple of weeks ago before finals, I benched -305 and only strict pressed- 165.

From what I've read and tried to self-diagnose, I think it's in the sub-acrimonial region just in front of my joint. I'm out of town for the summer, but when I come in this weekend, I'm getting my copy of Kelly Starrett's book and bringing it with me. I've also been trying to look for some shoulder rehab and shoulder exercises, but I don't know much about those as I've never really done them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyone watch this yet?  I'm far from a Cross-fitter, but did find the documentary itself pretty interesting.  And motivating.

From the 2015 competition....

Fittest on Earth | Netflix


----------



## Brill (Jul 6, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Anyone watch this yet?  I'm far from a Cross-fitter, but did find the documentary itself pretty interesting.  And motivating.
> 
> From the 2015 competition....
> 
> Fittest on Earth | Netflix



It's on my list!


----------



## CDG (Jul 7, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Anyone watch this yet?  I'm far from a Cross-fitter, but did find the documentary itself pretty interesting.  And motivating.
> 
> From the 2015 competition....
> 
> Fittest on Earth | Netflix



I watched it this weekend.  I thought it was well done.  I liked how much they focused on the competitors and there was minimal talking from HQ personnel.  Plus, Brooke Ence is just unbelievable.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 12, 2016)

This is Why People Hate Crossfit from breaking Muscle: This Is Why People Hate CrossFit


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 17, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> This is Why People Hate Crossfit from breaking Muscle: This Is Why People Hate CrossFit


That article was well done- breaking muscle as an entity is pretty great.


----------



## Sendero (Jul 17, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Anyone watch this yet?  I'm far from a Cross-fitter, but did find the documentary itself pretty interesting.  And motivating.
> 
> From the 2015 competition....
> 
> Fittest on Earth | Netflix



I watched it and thought it was well done. The Murph portion was fascinating. 

I would never suggest someone pursue CF as a form of fitness but I support their right to do circus snatches if they want.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 17, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> That article was well done- breaking muscle as an entity is pretty great.


I read Breaking Muscle a ton.  They a lot of great stuff.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 20, 2016)

Crossfit, and David Castro for the win!

Crossfit Games to award Glock pistols to winning athletes | Fox News


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 20, 2016)

Cool for Crossfit...but whoa man, don't rep Dave Castro, that's too much.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 20, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> <snip> but whoa man, don't rep Dave Castro, that's too much.



I do not know what you mean by this?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 20, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I do not know what you mean by this?


His schtick is horrible.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 24, 2016)

Dog...that is an AirDyne, not an assault bike.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 24, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Dog...that is an AirDyne, not an assault bike.



What is this post about?


----------



## CDG (Jul 24, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> What is this post about?



He's making sure we all remember how much he hates CrossFit.

There is such a thing as an assault bike.

Assault Fitness Products


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 24, 2016)

CDG said:


> He's making sure we all remember how much he hates CrossFit.
> 
> There is such a thing as an assault bike.
> 
> Assault Fitness Products


----------



## CDG (Jul 24, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Hard to know without some frame of reference. Appreciate the link.



Yeah, you wouldn't know unless you had been watching the CrossFit Games that were held this weekend.  One of the events utilized that bike.  The original bike of that style was called an Airdyne.

Side note, for those who didn't watch the Games, you missed out on the EPIC chance to see Dave Castro rocking cornrows.  I mean, not really because I'm sure that shit is all over the Net by now, but the surprise of seeing him pop up on live TV like that was something else.


----------



## Etype (Jul 24, 2016)

This thread was started in jest and good fun.

I think, however, it's exposed some folks with true disdain for CrossFit.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 25, 2016)

I did watch the games this weekend in between errands with the girl.  As per usual I was impressed with the feats of strength, I didn't see day 1 so I don't have any comments about the Murph.  But looked like most of the programming wasn't terribly horrendous like last year or so it felt.  Also, it appears to me the average amount of time you can spend at the top of the games for a woman seems to much shorter than a man's similar to tennis.  

I know it's a rogue product, the bike style is called an airdyne, lets not come up with dumb names.  I'm sure there's a caveat that not only is Rogue a Sponsor of the games, I'm sure they gave ESPN a chunk of change for the color analysts to use their terms.  More cool shit to buy courtesy of crossfit this year which is cool.

Also...what is the drug testing protocol for the games?


----------



## AWP (Jul 25, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> I know it's a rogue product, the bike style is called an airdyne, lets not come up with dumb names.  I'm sure there's a caveat that not only is Rogue a Sponsor of the games, I'm sure they gave ESPN a chunk of change for the color analysts to use their terms.  More cool shit to buy courtesy of crossfit this year which is cool.



That's good, but give us some context next time.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 25, 2016)

So no one knew that the games were this weekend?


----------



## AWP (Jul 25, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> So no one knew that the games were this weekend?



Don't be cheeky.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 25, 2016)

Looks like someone ripped off Schwinn.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 31, 2016)

Keeping up the fun.....Sometimes I have no issue with Crossfit....






:-"


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 1, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Keeping up the fun.....Sometimes I have no issue with Crossfit....
> 
> 
> :-"


That piece of crap was awful. I could BARELY finish.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 5, 2016)

Cool.....Did you make it to the part with the extremely attractive females?!??!?!:-"

Or is this sarcasm....?:wall:


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 5, 2016)

As a slight sidenote, my 55 year old father is about to start crossfit. I think it might be a good thing, though I will start getting worried if he starts talking about buying matching Nikes and going to a party involving Kool Aid.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 6, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> As a slight sidenote, my 55 year old father is about to start crossfit. I think it might be a good thing, though I will start getting worried if he starts talking about buying matching Nikes and going to a party involving Kool Aid.


Make sure he gets a good physical first; up to and including a Cardiac Stress Test. If he is fit enough to consider CrossFit, he should be able to do a stand up treadmill.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 6, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Make sure he gets a good physical first; up to and including a Cardiac Stress Test. If he is fit enough to consider CrossFit, he should be able to do a stand up treadmill.


I will talk to him more about it but as far as I know he's in relatively good shape and should be ok but I'll double check. The place he's going to is run by vets and they sound pretty focused on starting people slowly so that made me feel better about him starting.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 13, 2016)

One of the top women this year had also qualified for the UK's Olympic Lifting team, I'd like to see a cross-over from either the US Olympic weightlifting team or a top US xFitter...as I watch the clean and jerk and no Americans have appeared on the platform.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 13, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> One of the top women this year had also qualified for the UK's Olympic Lifting team, I'd like to see a cross-over from either the US Olympic weightlifting team or a top US xFitter...as I watch the clean and jerk and no Americans have appeared on the platform.


Are you talking about Tia Toomey? She's actually an Aussie lifter, not from the UK. 

She also didn't do very well- one has to wonder how training for the games seriously impacted her ability to train and prepare for the Olympics.


----------



## digrar (Aug 14, 2016)

She's new to both sports, must be a bit of a freak to be at the Olympics 18 months after taking up the sport. That, or the division is really weak.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 14, 2016)

Yeah it was Tia Toomey, I'd have to look at her division's depth in the Olympics.  But she did well at the Olympic games.

Crossfit Games Finish: 2nd

Olympics Finish: 5th  

I'd say that's pretty good when it comes to cross training, hell a 5th place in anything at the Olympics is elite in that sport.


----------



## digrar (Aug 15, 2016)

5th in group B, there were 9 group A lifters in front of her, she came 14th.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 15, 2016)

Google is killing me this weekend, ugh. Looking at the pictures I'll say CrossFit training entered the Olympic/Powerlifting training with her use of equipment.  I didn't watch the women but I saw the men's clean and jerk and the highest weights were put up with guys wearing leather belts.  She appears to be wearing a Humanix velcro belt.  Some of these guys were also going no belt but most of them couldn't get to the jerk in the medal round and dropped the weight.

When I started getting a lot heavier I noticed the stability I achieved with that belt wasn't doing it.  There are other velcro belts out there but I chose to go for a custom power lifting belt instead.  Olympic lifting isn't a raw sport, so used every tool they allow you to use.

But, she still made it to the Olympics and finished 2nd at the Crossfit games so hats off to her.


----------



## Single Malt (Aug 15, 2016)

There were a couple Crossfitters at the World Championships in Texas last year. One was Thorsiddottir (sp?) from Island. The women's weightlifting isn't as deep as men's and the qualifying standards are relatively lower than men's. Still impressive to make it, but it shouldn't be contributed to Crossfit training but rather to the amount of classic and Olympic lifts she does in her training.


----------



## Single Malt (Aug 15, 2016)

Rostami, the world record holder that just won the 85 kg a couple days ago, always wears a velcro belt for the clean and jerk, he did 217kg to win gold but has done 220kg (484 lbs) in competition. I personally never wear a belt for Olympic lift and have done 505lbs back squat without one as well. It definitely helps for BS, but I find it rather annoying for a clean as it tugs and hits the hip flexors in a deep receiving position.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 15, 2016)

I was watching the 94 kg class and it was either leather belt or no belt during the medal round.  I'm just nitpicking, it's hard to do multiple sports at an elite level.  As I said, hat is off to her.


----------



## Etype (Aug 16, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> I'd say that's pretty good when it comes to cross training, hell a 5th place in anything at the Olympics is elite in that sport.


Uhhh, just being in the Olympics means you are elite.

Being 5th at the Olympics means you are 5th best in the world.


----------



## Single Malt (Aug 17, 2016)

Etype said:


> Uhhh, just being in the Olympics means you are elite.
> 
> Being 5th at the Olympics means you are 5th best in the world.


The Olympic B standard is attainable in some sports by mid level college athletes, like the women's 200m runners from Brunei, Pakistan, Tajikistan, Armenia, and Turkmenistan who ran above 25 seconds. For reference, last year 33 Division III women ran under 25 seconds during the Outdoor track season, half of which didn't make it to the national DIII championships. 

US athletes all qualify with the A standard as we send more than 1 athlete to compete which is one of the reason we are so competitive in the majority of the sports and events. Placing in the top quarter in the Olympics is very impressive, but qualifying or even competing is a few cases isn't.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## compforce (Feb 18, 2017)

I tried to kill a spider by spraying it with Axe body spray.  Now his name is Bret and he won't stop talking about crossfit


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 20, 2017)

Because well...read the title of this thread:


----------



## Grunt (Feb 20, 2017)

As bad as that video is, it's amazing that so many of them were able to get up under their own power.

That was painful to watch!


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 21, 2017)

Agoge said:


> As bad as that video is, it's amazing that so many of them were able to get up under their own power.
> 
> That was painful to watch!


You'd be surprised how the truly stupid are nearly indestructible and the pros are hurt by the most minor tweak.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 27, 2017)

compforce said:


> I tried to kill a spider by spraying it with Axe body spray.  Now his name is Bret and he won't stop talking about crossfit


"Dude, are these flies paleo?"


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 27, 2017)

17.1 




I looked at who the sponsor was...looks like expensive crap trying to trade on the crossfit brand.  Whatever.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 27, 2017)

Those video in post in 871 reminded me of this one, with the guy's spine snapping:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 27, 2017)

9


----------



## CDG (Feb 27, 2017)

17.1 is nasty.


----------



## Yosemite (Mar 2, 2017)

CDG said:


> 17.1 is nasty.


Agreed. My back is still trashed (in a good way) from the workout.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

17.2 Announcement will be live in an hour ish-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCRa6q9m3js


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 8, 2017)

17.1 and .2 have been absolutely flabberghasting. I don't even know how they are coming up with these. Are there gonna be dumbells in every workout? Are they all going to be idiotic? Has Couchfit finally jumped the shark?!


----------



## SmokinOkie (Mar 8, 2017)

Just bringing on the hurt. With the "clue" that castro gave for this week (not that any of them thus far have meant shit) I think .3 is gonna be some type of dumbell medley.


----------



## CDG (Mar 8, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> 17.1 and .2 have been absolutely flabberghasting. I don't even know how they are coming up with these. Are there gonna be dumbells in every workout? Are they all going to be idiotic? Has Couchfit finally jumped the shark?!



What always gets to me is the look on Dave Castro's face while he's announcing.  It's like he thinks he's god's gift to the CF community, and everyone is waiting with baited breath for the Chosen One to reveal the Holy WOD.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 8, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Whoever the guy is MCing the open workouts needs to be their guy, Dave Castro neeeeeeeds to disappear.
> 
> So they count the reps based on where your feet are and not a full extension of your arms on a hand stand pushup...like uh, wtf.





amlove21 said:


> So the 15.5 announcement was in Vegas, and I ended up getting tickets and going.
> 
> If anyone had any doubts that Annie Thorsdottr or Camille were not really, really hot in person, you can put that shit to rest.
> 
> And Dave Castro is s douche.



Two years ago an still relevant asf


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 10, 2017)

17.3...superset of Pull Ups and squat snatches...ok


----------



## SmokinOkie (Mar 11, 2017)

It was nasty. Made it to the first round of #185 snatches and my back blew up so I had to stop with 3 minutes left to work. Drank a couple beers and redid the workout wearing my belt cinched down, made it through the first round of #185 snatches and the following set of pull-ups. Redemption. 
I didn't sign up for the open as I have geared my training more towards TACP related stuff but I still do the open workouts at the local CrossFit gym. It's a good time and I get to hangout with my friends I used to compete with.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 22, 2017)

17.4


----------



## Yosemite (Mar 22, 2017)

@ThunderHorse She's incredible^

I love how she is one of the most elite Crossfit athletes after only 2 years of Crossfit games experience. It just goes to show that people with gymnastics backgrounds probably have a significant advantage over people with weightlifting/powerlifting backgrounds. Matt Fraser can put up some massive weights but when it comes to aerobics and control over his bodyweight, him and athletes like him really struggle.

I think it takes far more skill and dedication to truly master gymnastics skills than mastering any specific lift.


----------



## CDG (Mar 22, 2017)

Fliehr13 said:


> @ThunderHorse  Matt Fraser can put up some massive weights but when it comes to aerobics and control over his bodyweight, him and athletes like him really struggle.



Lol.  Are we talking about the same Matt Fraser who won the Games last year, and placed 2nd the year before?  I think he's doing aight.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm always impressed at how many women that are new to crossfit can break into the sport.

I have a buddy that is a beast and he has yet to do an open but has done a bunch of regional competitions as a team and individual athlete.  I keep waiting to hear the name Joe Munno when I watch the games, and I keep getting disappointed.

ETA: Joe has finally done the Open Leaderboard | CrossFit Games

#636


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 26, 2017)

CDG said:


> Lol.  Are we talking about the same Matt Fraser who won the Games last year, and placed 2nd the year before?  I think he's doing aight.


Yes, we are talking to the dude that dominated the games last year in such a fashion that people forgot Rich Froning's name, and the dude that is currently winning the open.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 28, 2017)

@CDG , now we are talking about Mat Fraser, 2nd place 2015, winner 2016, and open winner 2017. Dude is a straight up beast. If I had to bet on CF (which is borderline retarded because of the idiots involved), I would put my money on Fraser.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 28, 2017)

Regardless of one's personal beliefs regarding CF, there are a multitude of "beasts" among their members. Matt Fraser is certainly one of them. He has earned his due when it comes to CF.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 28, 2017)

Agoge said:


> Regardless of one's personal beliefs regarding CF, there are a multitude of "beasts" among their members. Matt Fraser is certainly one of them. He has earned his due when it comes to CF.



I think people are so quick to cast stones they throw the baby out with the bathwater.

It has done a lot of good for a lot of people and if it has helped one person become healthier, then it works.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 28, 2017)

Although I don't agree with a lot of what CF HQ does, they have driven innovation in both the movement and equipment realm.  Crossfit has made strength sports stronger as a whole.

When it comes to the games they put out some stupid programming, but the athletes are very impressive.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 28, 2017)

Crossfit:

Killian's Irish Red and a shot of Jack.

Your Welcome.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 28, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Although I don't agree with a lot of what CF HQ does, they have driven innovation in both the movement and equipment realm.  Crossfit has made strength sports stronger as a whole.
> 
> When it comes to the games they put out some stupid programming, but the athletes are very impressive.


And I'll give credit where it's due- the focus on fitness as a lifestyle has been carried forward quite well by CF. Lots of kids growing up in the child areas of gyms, and that wasn't necessarily so 20 years ago.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 28, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> And I'll give credit where it's due- the focus on fitness as a lifestyle has been carried forward quite well by CF. Lots of kids growing up in the child areas of gyms, and that wasn't necessarily so 20 years ago.



Has your opinion of CF changed over time?


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 28, 2017)

Marine0311 said:


> Has your opinion of CF changed over time?


Yeah, for sure. I was in close to the ground floor (started around 2004, used it to prepare for my crosstraining, got my level 1 in 2008), but really got sick of HQs antics in general, the personalities, the programming. 

My wife is still a full time coach, I have 3 close friends that run gyms (and do well by their memberships and do it well), so on and so forth. I know a ton of people that follow the methodology. This was the first year in probably 10 that I didn't do the open. 

But I've gotten to a point where if I have the choice between a 'globo' gym or he local Crossfit affiliate, I'll take the globo gym. Cause I can go in, lift hard, and not be butt-sniffed by some ironically tatted 23 year old in knee high socks hawking a program he didn't write or understand and insisting it's the cats pajamas. 

I don't openly bash it as much as I used to, because like all things, I just don't care as much anymore. You wanna do 75 power snatches for time and then try to invert yourself because that's "functional"? Fine, I just have different goals.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 14, 2017)

First place after the open Master's Athlete Trevor Bachmeyer suspended from competition until 2021: Trevor Bachmeyer Disqualified From Games Due To Cheating During The Open

CrossFit Games | The Fittest on Earth

Got heem


----------



## CDG (Apr 15, 2017)

Not surprised at all.  He's just the first to get caught, and he won't be the last.  Greg Glassman said men will die for points, but they'll also cheat like a motherfucker for points.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 8, 2017)

Regional Events:


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 19, 2017)

South Regional livestream...East had Dave Castro doing color so I couldn't post that


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 14, 2017)

I approve this message.....


----------



## Docboats (Jul 21, 2017)

That video made me feel real good about myself as  I shove Dunkin Doughnuts in my face.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 7, 2017)

Seems most of us stopped paying attention.  

Nice to see Tia Clair Toomey win the thing.  Also noticed an Australian finish 2nd.  Matt Fraser won the men's and one thing I still don't understand is the team event.

Considering we didn't talk about this weekend I'm guessing everyone else was also unaware of the competition leaving Carson and moving to Wisconsin and thus did not watch.  I noticed it was going down from Instagram posts, but with the Super Rugby final I couldn't be arsed.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 7, 2017)

I knew about it, but didn't think to look for a thread on it. It brought a f*** load of people into town. A fair amount are still here. I didn't realize how many people it would draw as spectators. 

I had the pleasure of meeting a number of the top competitors as they had dinner one night at a restaurant in which I'm a silent partner. Very nice people. Very ripped.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 9, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Seems most of us stopped paying attention.
> 
> Nice to see Tia Clair Toomey win the thing.  Also noticed an Australian finish 2nd.  Matt Fraser won the men's and one thing I still don't understand is the team event.
> 
> Considering we didn't talk about this weekend I'm guessing everyone else was also unaware of the competition leaving Carson and moving to Wisconsin and thus did not watch.  I noticed it was going down from Instagram posts, but with the Super Rugby final I couldn't be arsed.


I saw it was going on, but without my main 3 friends competing this year, I didn't follow closely. Just enough to watch Fraser repeat by the biggest margin ever in Games history. Dude is a straight beast. Tia is too.



Kaldak said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting a number of the top competitors as they had dinner one night at a restaurant in which I'm a silent partner. Very nice people. Very ripped.


Pretty cool to hear about it from ground level- I have never really had a problem with CF folks as a whole. Usually pretty well behaved and good crowd.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 7, 2018)

Not Crossfit, but related.  2017 Crossfit Games Champion Tia Claire Toomey is the 58kg Commonwealth Games Champion in Weightlifting.


----------



## Unknown Player (Apr 28, 2018)

CrossFit is a brand that makes a lot of money. To draw attention and make money they have a lot of quirks. A gym is a box, you can buy special CrossFit shoes, and I always seem to run into some really weird electro/dubstep music. That being said there is sound information on the CrossFit website about eating healthy and they provide workout routines that do work when done correctly.

The culture spawned by CrossFit however and its existence as a brand first and foremost is what turns me away from it and believe it does far more harm then good. I have friends at my BJJ gym who do CrossFit and enjoy it and are stronger for it, I've tried it out and it wasn't terrible because I had a great coach who started me out from square 1 with some of the more involved techniques. But overall CrossFit isn't for me and I don't think I could recommend it to anyone.

What I haven't looked much into is the competition aspect or how someone well versed in fitness may apply themselves to CrossFit. So who knows?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2018)

Is this guy “someone” in the CrossFit world?

CrossFit fires executive for saying celebrating LGBT pride is a 'sin' | Daily Mail Online

Russell Berger, who worked as CrossFit's chief knowledge officer, was terminated by the company on Wednesday over a stream of now-deleted tweets.

Berger, of Huntsville, Alabama, posted the comments as he tried to defend the owner of an Indianapolis CrossFit gym who canceled a special workout in honor of Pride Month.

'As someone who personally believes celebrating 'pride' is a sin, I'd like to personally encourage #CrossFitInfiltrate for standing by their convictions and refusing to host an @indypride workout. The intolerance of the LGBTQ ideology toward any alternative views is mind-blowing,' Berger tweeted.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 7, 2018)

...and Crossfit kicks out people who might not be pretty enough?? 

Crossfit Gym Under Fire For Kicking Out Members Who 'Didn't Fit Vision'

I am not sure what 'vision' is supposed to mean....


----------



## CDG (Jun 7, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Is this guy “someone” in the CrossFit world?
> 
> CrossFit fires executive for saying celebrating LGBT pride is a 'sin' | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...


Berger has been involved in Crossfit since almost the beginning. He was a Ranger (75th, not just the school), IIRC. He's written a bunch of stuff for the CF Journal. He's also the dude CF used to "infiltrate" a Gym Jones seminar, and then write a smear piece on Mark Twight afterwards.


----------



## CDG (Jun 7, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> ...and Crossfit kicks out people who might not be pretty enough??
> 
> Crossfit Gym Under Fire For Kicking Out Members Who 'Didn't Fit Vision'
> 
> I am not sure what 'vision' is supposed to mean....



Probably that they didn't take it seriously enough. We released members a few times at the gyms I worked at, either for lying about pre-existing medical conditions, or for constantly being argumentative with coaches. What I would guess is that this particular gym is trying to make a push into being known as one of the "elite" boxes, and they only want people who are drunk on the kool-aid. 

To add, this is not original to CrossFit. I know of more than one non-CrossFit gym that essentially requires you to try out for a membership.


----------



## DozerB (Jun 7, 2018)

CDG said:


> Berger has been involved in Crossfit since almost the beginning. He was a Ranger (75th, not just the school), IIRC. He's written a bunch of stuff for the CF Journal. He's also the dude CF used to "infiltrate" a Gym Jones seminar, and then write a smear piece on Mark Twight afterwards.



Berger's a good dude. You should see the immediate hate that was brought upon him via social media after he made this comment. Totally understand that private organizations can fire employees for speaking publicly in an official capacity for things like this; what irked me were the personal attacks on him, his religion, his family, etc. The dude didn't say all gays should be placed in internment camps; he presented an opinion that is fairly common in this country. This would have been non-news just 5 years ago.

And yet the irony is still lost on some people who are commenting on his Instagram posts "rot in hell you bigoted *expletive*, rainbow emoji rainbow emoji rainbow emoji #lovewins." If love wins, maybe just respect the guy's right to an opinion you disagree with and move on? People are saying that he "dehumanized homosexuals." I certainly didn't get that from his tweet, but in an age of "everyone who disagrees with me is literally Hitler," I'm not sure what I expect.

There were a few openly gay Crossfitters defending him on his page, essentially saying, "yo, you're going to fire the guy? For that? Really?" But they were in the minority; the straight white people straightened out the actual gay people by telling them that, no, they actually WERE in fact offended. The whole "I'm offended on behalf of the people who I feel should be offended even if those people aren't actually offended."

Then you've got internet tough guy gin-drinking Greg Glassman's response, telling Berger to drink a tall glass of STFU and recommending that he "go into hiding," because apparently teaching people to weigh almonds and jump rope makes one an undisputed moral authority. Like what is this, the gay-stapo?

Update: I totally forgot it's 2018 and words are violence. From a corporate standpoint, I can understand why it would be in your best interest to tell Berger to chill out and not alienate a sizable percentage of your gay Crossfitters (contrary to popular belief, not 100% of Crossfitters are gay, though). But to fire him and release the Crossfit hoard of hipster libertarians upon him, wishing death upon him and his children? Come on, man. Grow up.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 8, 2018)

I had no idea people still cared so much about Crossfit! Party like it’s 2012!

I’ve always thought ‘The Russels’ (Berger and... the other one responsible for the Pukie nonsense... Russ Greene) were tools of the highest regard. 

No reason for outrage over all this IMO. If you wanna wade into the ‘post even remotely controversial things on open source social media’ game, you do so at your own peril. Wanna make your life extra spicy? Make your tweet about race, religion or LGBTQ. 

@DozerB , that post was something else.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 8, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I had no idea people still cared so much about Crossfit! Party like it’s 2012!
> 
> No reason for outrage over all this IMO. *If you wanna wade into the ‘post even remotely controversial things on open source social media’ game, you do so at your own peril*. Wanna make your life extra spicy? Make your tweet about race, religion or LGBTQ.



Truth.  You plays the game, you pays the price.*

I have never 'done' CF, but a lot of workouts have leaked to other gyms and workout groups, and there is a lot of cross pollination with the OCR crowd, so through those things I have been exposed.  To me it's like any other fitness 'scheme', if it works, great; if not, move on to something that does.

*Yesterday my boss emailed a department-wide thing about "bullying and incivility," to which my snarky reply raised some eyebrows.  Paying the price now.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 8, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I had no idea people still cared so much about Crossfit! Party like it’s 2012!
> 
> I’ve always thought ‘The Russels’ (Berger and... the other one responsible for the Pukie nonsense... Russ Greene) were tools of the highest regard.
> 
> ...


I like a lot of the CrossFit ideology in regards to functional exercise, and still use it, but I never bought into the drama or the lifestyle. It always seemed those folks were quite pretentious and uptight. Plus, I don't like the fashion.


----------



## DozerB (Jun 8, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I had no idea people still cared so much about Crossfit! Party like it’s 2012!
> 
> I’ve always thought ‘The Russels’ (Berger and... the other one responsible for the Pukie nonsense... Russ Greene) were tools of the highest regard.
> 
> ...



You forgot the “+” at the end of LGBTQ. Speaking as a non-binary, asexual construction grade cinderblock, I truly hope you have a good lawyer.

I wish he would’ve gone all the way and said something truly outrageous such as, “using a $180 Rogue jump rope doesn’t make you an athlete."

He would probably trigger an earthquake warning in Southern California and be hung in effigy at CFHQ , but at least it might offend people of ALL sexual orientations.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 8, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I had no idea people still cared so much about Crossfit! Party like it’s 2012!
> 
> I’ve always thought ‘The Russels’ (Berger and... the other one responsible for the Pukie nonsense... Russ Greene) were tools of the highest regard.
> 
> ...


They went with CBS this year instead of ESPN.  Knowing some of the rights deals with Rugby, I wonder if xFit paid for the air time.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 8, 2018)

DozerB said:


> You forgot the “+” at the end of LGBTQ. Speaking as a non-binary, asexual construction grade cinderblock, I truly hope you have a good lawyer.
> 
> I wish he would’ve gone all the way and said something truly outrageous such as, “using a $180 Rogue jump rope doesn’t make you an athlete."
> 
> He would probably trigger an earthquake warning in Southern California and be hung in effigy at CFHQ , but at least it might offend people of ALL sexual orientations.


That’s sort of to my point- Crossfit jumped the shark a long, long time ago. The days of ‘edgy counterculture-ness’ are gone. 

There’s just no reason to bother trying to make people mad in that community. He missed the boat on that shctick by about 10 years. 

Berger is just an asshole, always has been. At this point the ecosystem has changed so much that it won’t support that type of dude.


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Jun 8, 2018)

They said it not me.....  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 8, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Truth.  You plays the game, you pays the price.*
> 
> I have never 'done' CF, but a lot of workouts have leaked to other gyms and workout groups, and there is a lot of cross pollination with the OCR crowd, so through those things I have been exposed.  To me it's like any other fitness 'scheme', if it works, great; if not, move on to something that does.
> 
> *Yesterday my boss emailed a department-wide thing about "bullying and incivility," to which my snarky reply raised some eyebrows.  Paying the price now.



I see an HR visit in  your future.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 22, 2018)

WHAT! I don't believe it. 

CrossFit Athletes take PED's. 

Great excuse- "I got disqualified by kissing my fiance, who I now might have to leave..."

T Nation called this issue long ago.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jul 23, 2018)

Its weird, its like people think that CrossFit atheletes dont dope.

Except that people dope at literally every level of every sport, ever created for the human race. Also the interview with the CF executive made it pretty clear that they have a zero tolerance policy, especially for athletes who qualify individually or for the team events, at the CrossFit games. No sympathy from me.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 25, 2018)

Paramagician said:


> Its weird, its like people think that CrossFit atheletes dont dope.


It's weird, Crossfit front office think CF athletes don't dope. I was watching "Redeemed and something something", the newest Netflix CF special and they address PED's early- and literally all the brass said some version of, "we test the top athletes internally, that steroid culture just isn't even accepted at the rank and file gyms."

Uh, what gyms are they going to? Do they watch the games?


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 28, 2018)

If anyone is planning to attend the games, let me know.

Beers (or your choice of libations) on me.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## amlove21 (Aug 1, 2018)

May Fraser is an absolute beast. TCT coming out well too. 

Also- holy crap you can take that marathon row and get right the fuck out.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 2, 2018)

Marathon rowing isn't really impressive from this group of athletes since they do tons of that shit.  The impressive and unimpressive stuff was the Crit race.  Fuck Dave Castro, again.  Get these people some cycling kit to wear, htf is that such a problem...like Trek sponsored the crit, Reebok can either shit out some shorts with shamois or Bontrager can supply.


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 4, 2018)

CrossFit to Allow Transgender Athletes to Compete | Morning Chalk Up


I'm ok with allowing them to compete but they shouldn't be able to compete in the gender that they weren't born as.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 5, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> CrossFit to Allow Transgender Athletes to Compete | Morning Chalk Up
> I'm ok with allowing them to compete but they shouldn't be able to compete in the gender that they weren't born as.


Duuuuuude. I thought this was an onion article when I first saw it, then one of my friends texted it to me and I found out it was real. 

In all honesty, the amount of athletes this is going to apply to is going to be so small it’s not worth talking about, but still. 

Again, the constant malignment of social justice and ‘sex vs gender’.

ETA- Fraser and Claire-Toomey trying to close out a pretty impressive games in their own rights. Fraser is a beeeeeeast. Better than Froning.


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 5, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Duuuuuude. I thought this was an onion article when I first saw it, then one of my friends texted it to me and I found out it was real.
> 
> In all honesty, the amount of athletes this is going to apply to is going to be so small it’s not worth talking about, but still.
> 
> ...



Agreed, with an already minuscule portion of the population, I cant imagine there being a large amount of transgendered crossfit athletes at an elite level. Either way there are more important things to worry about, like how long McGregor will last against Khabib.

Also Toomey and Fraser are INSANE! Literally Froning who?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 5, 2018)

Next year I hear Richelle Fronning Jr is gonna crush all the females.....


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Aug 5, 2018)

I think one of the things being overlooked this year in the games is that there are a lot of rookies doing extremely well, both on the men and womens side. Just continues to show that the sport is evolving, and there are some serious competitors showing up!

Mat Fraser and TCT? Absolute animals. I dont see anyone coming anywhere close to besting them this year.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 5, 2018)

So, I wonder how much Crossfit is paying CBS to carry the final day online...no linear windows.  Sucks to suck.

ETA: the commentary is freakin awful

ETA2: Tia Toomey-FILTH


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 6, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> So, I wonder how much Crossfit is paying CBS to carry the final day online...no linear windows.  Sucks to suck.
> 
> ETA: the commentary is freakin awful
> 
> ETA2: Tia Toomey-FILTH


TCT is ‘filth’? What does that mean?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 6, 2018)

In this context.  She was great...


----------



## Jordsta (Aug 7, 2018)

Fraser and Toomey were outstanding. But I think, if Vellner didn't break his bike to on the first event so early in, he would of been head-to-head with Fraser come the final heat. Vellner and Horvath next year will be the ones to beat.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 7, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> In this context.  She was great...


Ohhhhhhhh. You meant ‘filthy’. Like her performance was filthy. Like it was just dirty. 

I misunderstood. Cause your post said ‘FILTH’.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 8, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Ohhhhhhhh. You meant ‘filthy’. Like her performance was filthy. Like it was just dirty.
> 
> I misunderstood. Cause your post said ‘FILTH’.


Exactly.


----------



## amlove21 (May 21, 2019)

Rumors of CrossFit being the unwilling partner in a hostile takeover- all CF HQ social is deleted. 

Might be Rogue.


----------



## Kaldak (May 21, 2019)

Well, that has to piss off their righteous founder.


----------



## digrar (May 21, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> Well, that has to piss off their righteous founder.


----------



## Cookie_ (May 21, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> Rumors of CrossFit being the unwilling partner in a hostile takeover- all CF HQ social is deleted.
> 
> Might be Rogue.


On the crossfit reddit, it looks like some of the community managers in other countries have put out generalized statements.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 22, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> Rumors of CrossFit being the unwilling partner in a hostile takeover- all CF HQ social is deleted.
> 
> Might be Rogue.


Not sure how you would execute a hostile take over of Crossfit.  But this would be such a bad time to do so.  I didn't notice that they got rid of Regionals and are going with Sanctionals...what ghey term to use.


----------



## amlove21 (May 22, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Not sure how you would execute a hostile take over of Crossfit.  But this would be such a bad time to do so.  I didn't notice that they got rid of Regionals and are going with Sanctionals...what ghey term to use.


It’s a business, so you get 51% ownership, like any other business. 

Then you stop w the dumb shit they do and change the business model.


----------



## SaintKP (May 22, 2019)

Crossfit and dumb shit?


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 22, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> It’s a business, so you get 51% ownership, like any other business.
> 
> Then you stop w the dumb shit they do and change the business model.


No, just, like, what is there to take over? Fire Dave Castro, please.


----------



## amlove21 (May 22, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> No, just, like, what is there to take over? Fire Dave Castro, please.


Rumors are Dave Castro might be one of those minority owners.  😬


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 23, 2019)

Interesting-

CrossFit Shutters Facebook, Instagram Accounts Amid Data Privacy Concerns | Morning Chalk Up

Mod edit to fix broken link
Ooh-Rah


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 5, 2019)

Noticed that this thread died when Crossfit left Facebook.  Matt Fraser and Tia Toomey won. Was it on CBS this year at all?


----------



## digrar (Aug 5, 2019)

Could functional fitness trends become an Olympic sport?



> *Could functional fitness trends like CrossFit and F45 become an Olympic sport?*
> ABC South East SA
> By Bec Whetham
> Posted Sat at 8:24am
> ...


----------



## Jordsta (Aug 5, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Noticed that this thread died when Crossfit left Facebook.  Matt Fraser and Tia Toomey won. Was it on CBS this year at all?



Negative mate. They let it be streamed by other mainline companies like Rogue (who did a better job)


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 5, 2019)

Jordsta said:


> Negative mate. They let it be streamed by other mainline companies like Rogue (who did a better job)


Which of course means that the exposure to the "sport" in the US will wither on the vine.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 5, 2019)

If there's been any 'hit' to CrossFit, you wouldn't know it around here. Several CrossFit gyms--er, excuse me, boxes--and they continue to recruit hard.

I did notice that Goruck was partnering with them somewhat as well.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 5, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> If there's been any 'hit' to CrossFit, you wouldn't know it around here. Several CrossFit gyms--er, excuse me, boxes--and they continue to recruit hard.
> 
> I did notice that Goruck was partnering with them somewhat as well.



I think that the gyms will continue to do well for what they are.

But with removal from mainstream distribution it will become more like Olympic Weightlifting or power lifting than what it previously was when it came to competition on television.  Could that put it in the Olympics?  Maybe, Olympic weightlifting has been an Olympic Sport since 1896 and I see Crossfit ending up more like powerlifting than not.  Not that that is a bad thing, but just that where it had inserted itself into the Sport Culture with the major coverage from ESPN is going away.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 5, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> If there's been any 'hit' to CrossFit, you wouldn't know it around here. Several CrossFit gyms--er, excuse me, boxes--and they continue to recruit hard.
> 
> I did notice that Goruck was partnering with them somewhat as well.


Oh thank god, for a minute I thought there was gonna be a shortage of tight bodied soccer moms.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 5, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> If there's been any 'hit' to CrossFit, you wouldn't know it around here. Several CrossFit gyms--er, excuse me, boxes--and they continue to recruit hard.
> 
> I did notice that Goruck was partnering with them somewhat as well.



Here neither. They are giving Dollar General and Family Dollar Stores a run for their money as to who is planting more businesses here.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Aug 5, 2019)

Disagree on Crossfit becoming more like powerlifting. The games this year had events specifically for swimming, sprinting, rucking, and a max clean and then the typical CF type WODs. Try getting a powerlifter to run a mile, Ill see you in an hour.

They are moving to legitimately testing all kinds of different modalities, and while I still think they are a bunch of dorks, its quite a bit more balanced across the physical spectrum.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 5, 2019)

Eh...the swimming is a bit of a joke.  1000m?  That's not much for a swimmer, heck it's not even half of my current triathlon workouts.  My point is that it will lose its place in the consciousness of society as a commercial sport.  Case in point, in previous years this thread would talk about the Open Workouts.  There was no talk this year.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 28, 2019)

I remember when the Games were in May and the Open was in March...but now the first open workout is in October...this is getting dumb as fuck.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jun 8, 2020)

Because I saw @amlove21 post this on Instagram:

Brands break with Crossfit over CEO's George Floyd tweet

Is this the start of crossfit as a brand going the way of "Bikram" yoga?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 8, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> Because I saw @amlove21 post this on Instagram:
> 
> Brands break with Crossfit over CEO's George Floyd tweet
> 
> Is this the start of crossfit as a brand going the way of "Bikram" yoga?


Greg Glassman is a wacko.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 29, 2020)

So I guess the games happened, had no idea.  Have to say I think Crossfit as an athletics based competition is probably going to be non-existent very soon even though individual athletes seem to be doing ok on the sponsorship front.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 29, 2020)

It looks like they are halfway done....and will move to Stage 2 in Mid OCT.

*BROOKE STILL IN IT!!!!*


----------

